#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-05
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: when i use apt-install it's possible to disable debconf question for some packages ?
<cjwatson> sure, preseed them to the appropriate values
<saispo> k thanks :)
<saispo> debconf/priority ?
<cjwatson> huh?
<saispo> debconf/priority=critical no ?
<cjwatson> please be more verbose
<saispo> excuse me
<saispo> i use apt-install at boot for installing a base ubuntu with a metapackage
<saispo> but when he try to install libpam-ldap
<cjwatson> (you should probably just use pkgsel/include instead)
<saispo> i have an error...
<cjwatson> but go on
<saispo> because it needed sorme information
<saispo> and i don't want this screen
<saispo> just force the pkg install whitout question
<cjwatson> debconf/priority=critical means "only present questions that are asked at priority critical"
<cjwatson> libpam-ldap asks questions at priority critical, at least in some situations
<cjwatson> this means that a decision MUST be taken on them
<cjwatson> if you don't want them presented to the user interactively, the only thing you can do is preseed them
<saispo> ok
<saispo> thanks
<saispo> will try with this
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1843 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py: typo: self.environ -> os.environ
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1844 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: partman-partitioning
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  45ubuntu1.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1845 ubiquity/debian/changelog: minor changelog fix
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: so if I preseed partman-auto/method=lvm I need to specify the disk as before?
<tepsipakki> that's how it works now
<cjwatson> if there's more than one disk on the system, yes
<cjwatson> # If there's only one disk, then preseeding partman-auto/disk is unnecessary
<cjwatson> if [ "$method" ]  && [ -z "$disks" ] ; then
<cjwatson>         DEVS="$(get_auto_disks)"
<cjwatson>         if [ "$(echo "$DEVS" | wc -l)" -eq 1 ] ; then
<cjwatson>                 disks="${DEVS%$TAB*}"
<cjwatson>         fi
<cjwatson> fi
<tepsipakki> ok, somethings wrong then
<evand> cjwatson: m-a should be ready to merge today, I just have to test it in the installer after class to make sure everything still works.
<cjwatson> nice, thanks
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1846 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.3.18
<cr3> can gfxboot be disabled when booting from the live cd?
<cjwatson> hold down shift
<evand> ugh, is there any way of resolving a undefined Py_InitModule4 symbol, other than using a newer daily CD?
<cjwatson> um, no idea, not heard of that
<evand> It keeps happening to me in various Python packages in Feisty.  Unfortunately it's happening with emap.so in Ubiquity using trunk.
<cjwatson> have you updated since building emap.so?
<cjwatson> it's not checked in, so ...
<evand> Sorry, I don't follow.  Updated what?
<evand> I just commented out the tzmap stuff for now as I'm just trying to test an install.
<cjwatson> updated as in upgraded anything
<cjwatson> or did it just fail as soon as you built it?
<evand> I think it started to fail when I built it.
<evand> When it happened to me with democracyplayer it eventually went away after a few upgrades.
<cjwatson> truly bizarre; I don't call Py_InitModule4 directly, only Py_InitModule
<cjwatson> perhaps doko can help
<evand> eh, no worries.  I'm sure it will resolve itself.
<cjwatson> if it happens on a live CD, that would really be odd
<evand> Well it did, but it was with the copy of Ubiquity that I built.  It didn't happen with the version that was previously on the CD though.
<cjwatson> that's *really* weird, because I often build ubiquity locally on the running live CD and it works fine
<cjwatson> did you build it in the live session, or externally and copy it in?
<evand> externally and copy
<cjwatson> ah, so could still be a broken build system
<jharr> is this the right chan for help with automated installers?
<jharr> *installs
<cjwatson> yes
<evand> cjwatson: it's crashing somewhere in ma_apply.  I have a few things to take care of then I'll take a look at it a little later.  I just wanted to keep you posted.
<cjwatson> thanks
<jharr> I've been trying to get automated pxe installs (feisty,amd64,20061102ubuntu13 netboot.tgz installer).
<jharr> I have a preseed file going, however, since I'm hosting that on an http server (for dev purposes), I'm assuming that all the language questions have to be answered by the 'append' option.
<jharr> but I've done what several tutorials have said, and it's not really working that well.
<jharr> I've been using 'append vga=normal initrd=ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz preseed/locale=en_US kbd-chooser/method=us netcfg/choose_interface=eth0 netcfg/get_hostname= preseed/url=http://192.168.0.200/preseed/feisty-amd64-server --'
<jharr> '/proc/cmdline shows those arguments in tact.
<jharr> however I still have to answer all the language questions before it grabs the preseed/url file.
<jharr> any ideas?
<jharr> I know the preseed/url is making it to debconf, because it does download the preseed file (visible on VC4) when it gets the network up and running.
<cjwatson> looks like your information is outdated
<cjwatson> change preseed/locale to debian-installer/locale; change kbd-chooser/method to console-setup/layoutcode
<cjwatson> otherwise your assumption is correct
<cjwatson> s/assumption is/assumptions are/
<cjwatson> where did you get that information? it may just legitimately date from dapper or before, but otherwise I'd like to get it corrected
<jharr> it was for dapper
<jharr> http://halisway.blogspot.com/2006/06/ubuntu-dapper-pxe-network-install.html
<jharr> got it from there
<cjwatson> ok, stuff has changed since then
<jharr> cool.
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html is (almost) up to date for edgy
<cjwatson> up to date in this respect, anyway
<jharr> has much changed when going into feisty?
<cjwatson> if you're using partman-auto/disk to preseed partitioning of a single disk, then you need to add 'd-i partman-auto/method string regular' to make it use regular partitioning rather than LVM or RAID or what-have-you
<cjwatson> otherwise not much preseeding-wise
<jharr> ahh, cool.
<jharr> I'm working on a cluster here, and I want to start sticking everything we have into debian packages and just do clean installs every time.
<cjwatson> sensible
<jharr> yeah, it's a pretty big project because of the way things were done for a long time.
<jharr> It's mostly going to be getting everyone to work that way.
<jharr> Believe it or not, the way they did things before hand was to do raw installs for every client.
<cjwatson> oh, I can believe it
<jharr> and some of the software required makefile patches & such.
<jharr> I convinced them to use systemimager after my boss asked me to install 20 new nodes.
<jharr> is there a way to get the installer to spit out the choices you made into a preseed file?
<jharr> I remember debian doing something like that, that left a couple of files in /root.
<cjwatson> jharr: see right at the bottom of the URL I gave above
<cjwatson> it will certainly preseed more than you need, though
<jharr> cjwatson: yeah, that's what I was thinking. I thought the original debian installer put just the choices you made in a file, so you'd automatically have a skeliton preseed.
<stgraber> debconf-get-selections I guess
<stgraber> but you really have too much things preseeded
<jharr> yeah, but I mean it would be nice to have the results of the install spit out just the stuff you answered.
<jharr> It'd make it a lot easier for OEMs to setup their own custom installs that way.
<cjwatson> I think it was removed when debconf-get-selections --installer was implemented, because at that point it was trivial to generate
<cjwatson> oh, you're talking about the old /root/dbootstrap_settings perhaps
<cjwatson> that definitely predates d-i and preseeding
<cjwatson> you can probably filter the cdebconf database for stuff with the seen flag set
<cjwatson> interestingly, the debconf db on my system does not appear to have very much at all with the seen flag set. Curious
<cjwatson> shall have to investigate that at some point
<jharr> oh, nice, I <3 text based DBs :D
<jharr> hrmm
<jharr> When I'm doing an install, how can I tell what the preseed directive is for the current prompt?
<jharr> partitioning in Feisty has changed apparently and I'm looking around for the preseed options that are equivalent to edgy's
<cjwatson> jharr: boot with DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 and you'll get a trace of what debconf's doing in /var/log/syslog - look for INPUT commands
<cjwatson> it may not be entirely up to date at every point due to buffering
<cjwatson> jharr: the partman-auto/method thing I mentioned should be the only relevant change
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-06
<evand> cjwatson: It's ready :-)
<evand> I've tagged migration-assistant 0.3 in r29
<evand> And the latest revision of my Ubiquity branch is also ready.
<evand> As I am not a MOTU, can you push m-a to Universe and then I'll get started on a Main Inclusion Report?
<cjwatson> evand: working on it now
<cjwatson> sorry, was a bit distracted for a while with trying to recover the karate club's old website
<cjwatson> yay for WWW::Mechanize + web.archive.org, though
<evand> not a problem
<evand> so, should I start filling out a Main Inclusion Report?
<cjwatson> uploaded
<cjwatson> yeah
<evand> awesome, thanks
<evand> ok, done.  Does libxml2-udeb need a report?  Libxml2 is already in main.
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> extra binary packages from sources already in main are fine
<evand> ok
<jharr> can I setup partman-lvm to create a VG from two drives?
<Peek> Hi!, The live CD 6.10 says that cannot mount cdrom/ on root/cdrom/
<Peek> this is the first line of the casper.log
<Peek> and after that nothing works
<Peek> knows anyone whats happening?
<Peek> its the same with all the debian dists
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-07
<evand> cjwatson: I'm a bit confused by this main promotion process.  The wiki page says that I should hold any necessary discussion on -devel (presumably -devel-discuss now) but SeedManagement seems to imply this has to be done.  Should I do this?
<evand> MainInclusionProcess also says that I should add it to a seed (presumably the installer seed), but I believe I'd need to be a core dev to do this, so am I safe in assuming that you will take care of that part?
<evand> hrm, I probably could've asked that in -devel
<cjwatson> jharr: I don't know it well enough, unfortunately :(
<cjwatson> evand: that's only if a reviewer comes back to you with queries
<cjwatson> (pitti and iwj are the two reviewers for this at present)
<cjwatson> evand: yeah, I'll take care of seeding it; in fact I'll do that now
<cjwatson> evand: seeded (sorry for delay, mornings tend to have so much incoming stuff for me that I usually thrash for a bit)
<evand> ok
<evand> thanks
<evand> cjwatson: sorry about posting it to -discuss then.  I did end up asking in -devel last night and they suggested that it couldn't hurt to post it.
<cjwatson> yeah, it's ok
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1847 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * New partitioner: Don't allow creating a disk label or creating, editing,
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  or deleting a partition while other similar operations are in progress.
<jharr> I think I spotted an installer bug with lvm2.
<jharr> My preseed stuff was working last night
<jharr> but today it busted.
<jharr> http://137.48.138.204/~jharr/motu/
<jharr> I gotta run, but if anyone is interested, check those out.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-08
<jeckers`> hey all i've submitted a patch to a bug in partman-auto
<jeckers`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/83897
<jeckers`> should be a quick one somebody can bang out in a minute
<cjwatson> I'm not convincd
<cjwatson> convinced, even
<jeckers`> $dev is the directory
<jeckers`> e.g. =dev=hda
<cjwatson> I know, but your patch is in the wrong place
<cjwatson> I think it's the code calling get_auto_disks which is incorrect
<cjwatson> get_auto_disks is called from more than one place and your patch would break the other callers, AFAICS
<jeckers`> perhaps, although i ran through the install ok after applying that
<cjwatson> specifically select_auto_disk
<cjwatson> you'd need a >1-disk system without preseeding to see the breakage
<jeckers`> ah i see
<jeckers`> and just when i thought i was being clever. doh.
<jeckers`> well then auto.d/initial_auto must need to do some massaging then?
<cjwatson> jeckers`: try the patch I just posted to your bug?
<jeckers`> will do
<cjwatson> jeckers`: thanks for the report, though, this was the first I'd realised that was broken
<cjwatson> jeckers`: and don't be put off, partman is a hairy piece of code to try to work on; good effort for getting as far as you did :-)
<jeckers`> i spent the better part of 3 hours trying to figure out what the heck it was doing :)
<cjwatson> my fault for not testing the fix in the first place - I was in Oslo and nowhere near any of my test rigs
<jeckers> yup your patch did the trick
<jeckers> thanks a lot
<jeckers> you'll probably be seeing more of me in the coming months
<jeckers> i'm going to be following along with feisty closely as it develops
<jeckers> hopefully i'll catch a few more good ones along the way :)
<cjwatson> great, look forward to more installer manpower :)
<cjwatson> will upload that patch now
<jeckers> cool thanks
<jeckers> and i'd be glad to give more installer manpower :)
<cjwatson> feel free to ping me here for help
<jeckers> and my partner in crime has arrived
<saispo> hi all
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1848 ubiquity/ (83 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Display a warning message next to the password entry box if running in
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  debug mode, since the password will then end up in the log file via
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  debconf debugging.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1849 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/console_setup.py): * Don't crash if /etc/X11/xorg.conf is unaccountably missing (LP: #83927).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1850 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.3.19
<saispo> cjwatson: it's possible for me to backport this fix on edgy ? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/83897)
<cjwatson> saispo: yes, but only on top of the change in feisty that it was fixing ...
<saispo> ok
<saispo> it may fix the error with /dev/disc/disc0 things...
<cjwatson> well, you can't use /dev/discs/disc0/disc any more either way, but yes, it could make that situation easier
<saispo> because today i use a script but don't work on installer...
<saispo> if [ cat /sys/block/hda/devices/media = "cdrom" ] ; then echo part-auto-sda.cfg; else echo part-auto-hda.cfg; fi
<saispo> if it != cdrom he don't get the other file...
<cjwatson> well, that's just bogus shell syntax
<cjwatson> if that's literally what your script says
<cjwatson> correct would be if [ "$(cat /sys/block/hda/devices/media)" = cdrom ] ; then echo part-auto-sda.cfg; else echo part-auto-hda.cfg; fi
<saispo> ok, thanks
<evand> cjwatson: Are you shooting for an FF exception for the new partitioner work?
<evand> s/an/a/
<cjwatson> yeah
<evand> cjwatson: how comfortable would you be with me attempting one on say, Saturday morning, for Opera bookmarks importing and email account information importing?  I've basically got the former done.
<evand> Or should I let it wait for Feisty+1?
<cjwatson> well, can we land the ubiquity m-a work today? :)
<cjwatson> if so extra little bits don't count for FF IMO
<evand> really?  That's amazing.
<evand> But yeah, it's there for you to merge
<evand> I figured you were waiting for m-a main promotion
<cjwatson> oh, I need to hassle about that, yes
<cjwatson> brb, preparing meeting agenda for today and then lunch
<evand> lazy core devs :-)
<evand> ok
<saispo> how can i debug why a package for a local repository i make on the cd is installing in the base installer without any apt-install command or other ?
<saispo> s/for/from/
<saispo> cjwatson: where i can find docs about seeds structure files ?
<cjwatson> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<cjwatson> oh you mean the STRUCTURE file?
<saispo> nono
<saispo> description of a seeds
<saispo> with = or ==
<cjwatson> you mean the text bits at the top of the seed files?
<cjwatson> they're ignored - the only reason they have that format is that the seeds used to be stored in a wiki
<saispo> ok
<saispo> no difference between = or == ?
<cjwatson> in the wiki two years ago, they were different heading levels
<cjwatson> it makes no difference whatsoever now
<cjwatson> germinate ignores all lines that don't start with " * "
<saispo> k
<saispo> i have a problem which i don't understand...
<saispo> when i include a package in my seeds file wich is in my local repository on the cd, the base installer install it
<saispo> and i don't want...
<saispo> Dependency problem ?
<saispo> Germinate Problem ?
<saispo> i have no clue...
<cjwatson> you probably gave it a Priority: of required, important, or standard
<saispo> in the packaging ?
<saispo> Priority: optional
<cjwatson> or else something depends on it in the base system
<saispo> maybe..., how can i see germinate output ?
<cjwatson> or you put it in the minimal seed and cdimage inflated the priority for you
<cjwatson> sudo apt-get install germinate
<cjwatson> man germinate
<saispo> k :)
<saispo> thanks for your help, will search in this road
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1851 ubiquity/ (73 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Import translations for Cancel, Back, Forward etc. buttons from gtk+2.0
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  2.10.9-0ubuntu1 (LP: #43915).
<cjwatson> blink, this is a fun merge
* cjwatson attempts the m-a merge the other way round to see if that's any easier
<evand> Really?  I thought I was fairly up to date.
<evand> The only issue should be glade, but that's as easy as just cutting the MA section out and pasting it into the most recent copy.
<evand> Did I do something wrong in bzr?
<secureboot_> is there any way to do encrypted partitions from the installer in feisty?  any plans to enable this?
<secureboot_> if not, is there any way to use etch's partman when building your own custom installer?
<cjwatson> evand: I just made a bunch of changes ...
<cjwatson> ow, merging .po files is so insanely painful
<cjwatson> I'll just msgmerge it
<cjwatson> evand: could you set your editor to never use tabs in Python code? space-indentation is usually considered better there
<evand> cjwatson: I thought I was, but sure thing.
<cjwatson> looks like maybe you did part-way through the project
<evand> ah
<cjwatson> anyway, not *right* now, mid-merge :-)
<cjwatson> just setting up the test rig
<evand> heh
<cjwatson> note that there was a diff in bin/ubiquity which I dropped (@VERSION@ -> 1.3.8, looked accidental) and an extra change in gtkui.py where it looked like you missed a new-partitioner bug fix (it was an "if 'UBIQUITY_NEW_PARTITIONER' not in os.environ:" around gparted_loop())
<cjwatson> hmm, dinnertime
<cjwatson> will return afterwards and hopefully commit
<evand> ah, I probably did that recently, in the last merge
<cjwatson> secureboot_: don't think the pieces are in place; if cryptsetup is ever moved to main it may be possible to assemble them from Debian
<cjwatson> secureboot_: not unless you're a d-i god
<cjwatson> (etch's partman)
<evand> cjwatson: thanks again, hopefully this will be much easier going forward.
<cjwatson> yeah, I expect so
<secureboot_> cjwatson: sad.
<cjwatson> evand: I think you get to write the changelog entry, too. Any suggestions?
<evand> cjwatson: uh, "Merged in migration-assistant work, moved the user-setup page to after migration-assistant..."
<evand> here be dragons?
<evand> everything is pretty high level as this is going in all at once
<evand> those two things were obviously the main focus
<evand> oh, and made user-setup able to use users from m-a
<evand> if you want me to describe the feature set in the commit, let me know and I'll give you a run down
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1852 ubiquity/ (92 files in 8 dirs): merge migration-assistant branch from Evan
<cjwatson> blam
<cjwatson>   [ Evan Dandrea ] 
<cjwatson>   * Merged in migration-assistant work. Moved the user-setup page to after
<cjwatson>     migration-assistant (and thus also after the partitioner, since
<cjwatson>     migration-assistant needs to know which partitions are to be left
<cjwatson> evand: let me know if that's inaccurate
<cjwatson>     intact). Made user-setup able to make use of users from
<cjwatson>     migration-assistant.
<evand> looks good
<evand> cjwatson: thanks
* evand crosses fingers and hopes everything works as well as it did in his testing
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1853 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): indentation, minor style nits
<cjwatson> (easier to do it straight away, I think)
<evand> et in vim will do it, right?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> augroup myauto
<cjwatson>     au!
<cjwatson> [blah] 
<cjwatson>     au FileType python  setlocal tabstop=8 softtabstop=4 shiftwidth=4 expandtab
<cjwatson> augroup END
<cjwatson> is what I have
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> but my .vimrc has all sorts of stuff in it and some of it's global; I have autoindent on for everything
<cjwatson> oh, and let python_highlight_all = 1 is handy too
<evand> I have the habit of just doing a :syn on
<cjwatson> I'm not sure it necessarily highlights everything by default
<evand> hrm, I'll have to play around with it then
<cjwatson> ooh, there's a changelog plugin
* cjwatson makes the productivity error of reading vim's help files
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1854 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py: iter -> iterator (avoid shadowing builtins)
<evand> whoops
<cjwatson> r1854 is one that python_highlight_all is handy for catching
<cjwatson> it highlights builtins in cyan (here, anyway)
<evand> ah, indeed it does.  Very nice.
<cjwatson> evand: I think UBIQUITY_MIGRATION_ASSISTANT is implemented slightly dubiously - doesn't it need to fix up the page numbers too after removing a page?
<cjwatson> as it is the page numbers skip if you're running without --migration-assistant
<cjwatson> these are all nits though, it's looking pretty good
<cjwatson> of course I've not run it on a system that actually has anything to migrate ;-)
<cjwatson> evand: btw, might be fun for you to set up bzr-cia and have your commits logged here too
<evand> cjwatson: definitely to cia
<evand> cjwatson: It's skipping pages?
<cjwatson> evand: mkdir -p ~/.bazaar/plugins; cd ~/.bazaar/plugins; bzr get http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jelmer/bzr-cia/main/ cia
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> then 'bzr cia-project ubiquity' in your branch and make sure the bzr nick is right
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> in ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf, 'cia_user = evand' or whatever you're comfortable with and 'cia_send_revno = true'
<cjwatson> at least that's what I prefer
<evand> ok
<evand> when you say page numbers, do you mean it's skipping actual pages or just the numbers on the labels?
<cjwatson> and finally, 'bzr submit-cia' after each commit, or put 'post_commit = bzrlib.plugins.cia.post_commit' in the appropriate bit of ~/.bazaar/locations.conf
<cjwatson> evand: just the numbers, the "Step N of M" bit
<evand> ahh, I actually kind of completely forgot about that
<cjwatson> it goes up to "Step 8 of 8" now even if m-a is disabled
<cjwatson> like I say, a nit
<evand> ok, so I'm assuming the workflow you'd prefer is what we've been doing?  I'll pull trunk, make some changes and then when I fix a bug you'll merge again.  Or would you prefer plain old patches or something else?
<evand> I'd imagine not the latter.
<cjwatson> the former, definitely
<evand> I figured :)
<cjwatson> ideally you should be in core-dev eventually and maintain it directly, of course
<evand> Yeah, I really need to get on the getting work into REVU so I can first get into MOTU
<cjwatson> in retrospect maybe I should have made it writable by ubuntu-installer
<cjwatson> but never mind now
<evand> eh, it's something I've been aiming for anyway, so this is just more incentive.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1855 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.16ubuntu3,
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  migration-assistant 0.3.1, partman-auto 62ubuntu4,
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  partman-basicfilesystems 51ubuntu1.
<evand> ok, I should be all set up for CIA
<evand> Should I do it on both m-a and my ubiquity branch or would you prefer just one of them?
<cjwatson> why not both, and I'll tell the CIA bot to mention those commits here
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1856 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.3.19
<evand> ok, great.  Already done
<cjwatson> what's the project name (cia-project)?
<evand> hrmm, where do I set that?
<evand> I have the post commit hooks
<cjwatson> bzr cia-project <blah> in the branch
<evand> oh, right!
<cjwatson> it knows about the project name and the branch name - the branch name comes from 'bzr nick'
<cjwatson> the bot only needs to be told about project names though
<cjwatson> there you go, ubiquity 1.3.19 uploaded, just under the feature freeze wire. :-)
<evand> ok I did a bzr cia-project migration-assistant in m-a
<evand> haha, awesome!  Thanks again for all of your help.
<cjwatson> all right, the bot'll know about that now
<evand> and bzr cia-project ubiquity.ma
<evand> creative, I know
<cjwatson> no, that should be bzr cia-project ubiquity and bzr nick ma
<evand> oh crap
<cjwatson> otherwise it won't link it up properly
<cjwatson> it's ok, you can change it easily
<evand> ok, just did
<evand> do I need to do anything else, like add these to my projects list on cia.navi.cx?
<cjwatson> I think it should do that magically when you commit
<evand> great
<cjwatson> oh, I forgot to note in the changelog how to invoke it
<cjwatson> maybe you could post to ubuntu-devel@ about that?
<cjwatson> I left a note in the spec status whiteboard about it
<evand> will do
<evand> I was planning on doing a planet post as well
<cjwatson> good plan
<CIA-4> migration-assistant: evand * r33 migration-assistant/ (firefox-import.c firefox-import.h import.c): Added Opera support.
<evand> neat!
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-09
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1857 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py): * KDE frontend: Add apport integration to crash handler.
* cjwatson documents CIA setup on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1858 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py): back out r1857 for now as adept_notifier isn't ready yet
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1859 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): * KDE frontend: Remove now-unused kde-distro-logo.png.
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: i get an error about ubuntu-keyring with my custom cd, i have rebuild one with my gnupg key i used for my package building, but when a try a minimal install, i get an error wich says : can't install ubuntu-minimal because ubuntu-keyring package not installed
<saispo> you know this ?
<saispo> maybe because ubuntu-keyring is not in the main Packages ? just in my local Packages ?
<saispo> i found why...
<cjwatson> saispo: not sure how well stuff works with multiple repositories as I haven't tested that for a while - you may have some bugs to fix
<saispo> yep...
<saispo> if ubunutu-keyring is not in man Packages file, don't work...
<saispo> s/man/main/
<cjwatson> I think debootstrap can only use one repository
<cjwatson> well
<cjwatson> it can use one repository but multiple components
<cjwatson> saispo: are you using /dists/feisty/local or similar?
<saispo> no i use other...
<saispo> i use dists/local
<cjwatson> oh, don't do that
<cjwatson> make it a component of feisty (or whatever)
<cjwatson> saispo: then make sure that /.disk/base_components on the CD has 'local' in i
<cjwatson> it
<cjwatson> then it should work
<saispo> k
<saispo> i don't create this at the first time, i reuse some things which is made by other, and must adapt...
<saispo> % cat base_components                                                                                                                                  [0.15 0.42 - 46% 1%] 
<saispo> main
<saispo> restricted
<saispo> how can i add universe and local ?
<saispo> ok...
<saispo> with scripts scanpackages ?
<cjwatson> I don't recall and I have several phone calls to make, sorry - if this is debian-cd, search through the Makefile
<saispo> ok
<saispo> thanks
<saispo> no problem, i understand
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1861 ubiquity/debian/ (ubiquity-frontend-gtk.links ubiquity-frontend-kde.links): fix package-hooks symlinks as well
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1862 ubiquity/debian/changelog: aargh dch
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1863 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.3.20
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1864 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.3.20
<jeckers> anybody know an easy way to force eject a CD from within d-i
<jeckers> since there's no eject command :)
<jeckers> and this imac refuses to give me my cd back
<jeckers> nevermind
<jeckers> eject-udeb :D
<cjwatson> right, apt-install that ...
<cjwatson> holding down the eject button on the keyboard (or F12 if you don't have one) at boot time sometimes does it too
<cjwatson> or ctrl-cmd-o-f at boot to get to the Open Firmware prompt, and type 'eject cd'
<jeckers> yea once it gets into the installer the keyboard eject quits working though
<jeckers> im using the netboot mini iso
<jeckers> so i just need it to load the kernel/ramdisk and then give me the cd back
<cjwatson> *nod*
<jeckers> but all is well now
<jeckers> although i rolled the eject-udeb up in the ramdisk and set preseed/early_command=eject and that didn't work as i expected
<jeckers> but it worked when i ran it from the terminal, so im cool with that for now
<jeckers> this is on dapper by the way
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-10
<mark> I seem to have caught into some endless loop in the installer
<mark> in the software RAID setup
<mark> it's in a loop of redrawing an empty blue screen
<mark> which is great fun to watch on 9600bps :)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-11
<CIA-4> migration-assistant: evand * r34 migration-assistant/ (10 files in 2 dirs): Initial support for importing from Outlook Express and Evolution. Only supports IMAP in OE currently.
<evand> I have not forgotten about the existing bugs or the m-a announcement.  Those will be taken care of later today.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-04
<CIA-23> ubiquity: superm1 * r2433 ubiquity/debian/ (ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu.links changelog): add forgotten links file
<xivulon> cjwatson: we used to have some code to disable suspend-to-ram/disk in lupin-support that was moved upstream. Do you happen to remember where to?
<xivulon> suspend is quite a labyrinth
<cjwatson> xivulon: I put it in powermanagement-interface
<cjwatson> xivulon: somebody should check that it's still there in pm-utils (which has largely replaced pmi), though
<xivulon> I am asking because suspend-to-ram works as expected but suspend-to-disk is still active
<xivulon> thanks I will have a look
<xivulon> The code in pmi/pmi.acpi seems correct, but grepping for fuse and host within pm-utils does not return anything
<xivulon> still suspend is disabled on loopinstallations in hardy :?
<xivulon> suspend-to-ram that is
<cjwatson> the pmi patch probably needs to be ported over to pm-utils
<xivulon> that makes sense, though, as mentioned suspend-to-ram is disabled anyway, not sure why
<xivulon> do not have a loopinstallation to check that now
<xivulon> I'll make a note
<xivulon> bug #187463
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187463 in wubi "Disable hibernate button" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187463
<xivulon> I'll attach that to pm-utils as well
<CIA-23> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2434 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.7.7
<xivulon> evand can you go through https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bugs?field.tag=wubi again?
<stgraber> cjwatson: The computer with the oem install problem is at home, I'm trying to reproduce in a VM. Though, why is there a password box if the user will auto-login ? (just for sudo ?)
<xivulon> I refreshed the list, in particular 188460 is urgent, 140458 and 176112 are there as a reminder to poke other devs
<cjwatson> stgraber: that, and I wasn't willing to do as many hacks to make passwordless users work on an installed system as we do on the live CD
<evand> xivulon: sure, but I have other things I need to work on today, so I cannot get to it immediately.
<xivulon> evand 188460 should be a quick (but important) one, it's a couple of line changes as indicated in patch
<xivulon> it involves replacing the existing if-block in grun-installer line #570 with the one provided
<evand> xivulon: please use debdiffs for your patches.  Rough estimations of line numbers and only the code going in make it difficult to immediately see what the changes are.
<cjwatson_> alias diff='diff -u' # if you find it hard to remember ;-)
<evand> you don't have to do it for this particular case, but please remember to do so in the future
<evand> xivulon: I'd much rather get to the bottom of why grub-install doesn't like loopdevices rather than special case them with the block of code you suggest.
<xivulon> evand sure, I did like that since had no linux when I submitted the patch
<evand> ok
<xivulon> the block of code was already there by the way, that is the part that make it skip grub-install for loop devices
<xivulon> I believe cjwatson added that in gutsy
<xivulon> my code simply generates the device.map if one is not present
<xivulon> if you want to run grub-install on loopdevice, set bootdev=$disc_offered
<xivulon> disc_offered should be set correctly to /dev/loopX at that point (you might want to run some safety checks).
<xivulon> note that in loopinstallation grub-installer/bootdev_directory is set in the preseed and hence the block is always triggered
<evand> xivulon: ah, indeed.  Have you tested this patch?
<xivulon> I have tested in that it correctly generates device.map, but did not have time to change my testing rig so that the target is not on (hd0,0)
<evand> ok
<evand> xivulon: were you ever able to get in touch with TheMuso about the accessibility options?
<xivulon> ah no
<xivulon> on that respect, can you make sure that boot arguments for different categories are accepted?
<evand> I'd try emailing him.  IRC is going to be difficult given the vast time differences.
<xivulon> I might pass: accessibility=v1 accessibility=m2
<xivulon> ok
<evand> His email address is listed on https://launchpad.net/~themuso
<xivulon> what is the role of TheMuso wrt to accessibility?
<xivulon> should email henrik as well...
<cjwatson> TheMuso wrote most of the scripts you're looking at
<evand> He's the contact point for accessibility issues in Ubuntu
<xivulon> ok then
<xivulon> can some of you remind slangasek of bug #140458 ? I did msg on ubuntu-devel to no effect
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140458 in wubi "Provide official Ubuntu metalink files on a public webserver" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140458
<xivulon> I'd like to implement remote metalink support before beta, so that we can address hardcoded isolist info
<cjwatson> (a) I already did so end of last week (b) until right at the very end of last week, he was dealing with release management of alpha 4 which was much more important (c) he's not awake yet
<cjwatson> please reduce the frequency of nagging
<xivulon> nagging == ubotu?
<cjwatson> err ... nagging == reminding people about bugs and asking when they will be fixed
<xivulon> well we skipped a few deadlines in the past...
<xivulon> wold like to avoid last-day-rush this time around
<cjwatson> asking somebody about a bug while they are asleep, and then complaining that they haven't replied yet when they are still asleep, is not a very productive way to go about things
<cjwatson> it is on Steve's list, and as his manager I will ensure that he is reminded
<cjwatson> please get off his back for a bit
<xivulon> sure
<evand> xivulon: you tested this in a loopinstall?  In mine it does not produce a mapping for the hard drive when I run grub --batch --device-map="/boot/grub/device.map"
<xivulon> it has to be grub --batch --device-map="/target/boot/grub/device.map
<xivulon> and you also want "echo quit | grub ..." or grub shell will stay on
<evand> xivulon: this is post-install, /target does not exist.  And yes, I left out the echo quit for the sake of brevity.
<xivulon> hmm $device_map does point to /target
<xivulon> I am quite sure /target is there at that point
<evand> the location that you stick the device map in doesn't matter for the bug that I'm seeing
<xivulon> you mean that if you run grub --batch --device-map="mydevmap" and quit you see nothing in mydevmap?
<evand> I see fd0, but no hd0
<xivulon> strange
<xivulon> make sure there is no pre-existing device.map
<evand> there isn't
<xivulon> $grub_shell --batch $no_floppy --device-map=$device_map <<EOF >$log_file
<xivulon> this is the grub-install command that generates the device map
<xivulon> maybe setting --no-floppy makes a difference?
<evand> nope, but I cannot debug this further right now.
<xivulon> are you running in chroot mode maybe?
<xivulon> not sure if access to /proc & co is required
<evand> post-install
<xivulon> try to run the command before even starting ubiquity
<xivulon> evand I think the problem is that you are not running it as root
<xivulon> that of course would not be an issue within grub-installer
<evand> ah, wow.  Sorry about that.
<xivulon> np
<kushal> xivulon, ping
<xivulon> pong
<xivulon> kushal^
<kushal> xivulon, hi
<xivulon> can I help?
<kushal> xivulon, I just came to know about wubi
<xivulon> great stuff isn't it :)
<kushal> xivulon, yup
<kushal> xivulon, I want write something like that for Fedora
<kushal> xivulon, so, need guidance
<xivulon> in short: the front-end can be used almost as is
<xivulon> with some changes to preseeding and menu.lst arguments and branding
<kushal> xivulon, can you explain me how it works ?
<xivulon> I plan to clean it up a bit by the way
<kushal> xivulon, I am starting with zero knowledge
<xivulon> the front-end (windows) basically, detects settings, and then decides whether to download an ISO or use an existing ISO/CD
<xivulon> it then generates bootfiles and preseed using the information gathered
<xivulon> then it installs grub4dos and adds a boot option to the windows grub menu
<xivulon> such menu option will in practice chainload to grub4dos which will load up an appropriate menu.lst
<xivulon> the menu.lst contains arguments that instruct the installer to use an HD ISO and preseed file
<xivulon> which is similar to do an unattended installation
<xivulon> this is it on the windows side
<kushal> ok
<xivulon> on the linux side you need to patch a few upstream files so that you can install targeting a loopfile, set grub, bindmount as necessary, boot from a loopfile, shutdown...
<xivulon> In ubuntu those patches are now mostly in, so what is left is the windows frontend
<kushal> xivulon, are the patches sent back to the upstreams ?
<xivulon> Originally I had to modify the installer initrd which would in turn patch the installer and the installed system
<xivulon> as far as ubuntu goes yes, not sure whether debian was receptive so far.
<kushal> it seems I am going to learn too many new things  :)\
<kushal> xivulon, is there any step by step wiki kind of thing ?
<kushal> xivulon, as most of it went over my head
<xivulon> hm not really, but if I am around feel free to ask
<kushal> xivulon, so, just tell me from I should start reading ?
<xivulon> you may read about the original lupin project
<kushal> xivulon, see, my skill set is python and pyqt
<xivulon> that was ~ mine when I started
<xivulon> but no python (unfortunately)
<kushal> ok :)
<kushal> xivulon, can you point me to some links?
<xivulon> to merge things upstream you need the consent of fedora core developers
<kushal> xivulon, that will not be a problem
<xivulon> otherwise you will have to use overrides
<xivulon> basically have a look at the launchpad projects for wubi (windows side, hardy branch) and lupin (linux side)
<kushal> xivulon, can you give me any svn co links ?
<xivulon> in lupin the devel branch is the old one containing overrides, the new one only contains a few hooks and assumes upstream changes
<xivulon> you find the code in launchpad
<kushal> xivulon, I saw the wubi , but don't know how to fetch it
<xivulon> https://launchpad.net/wubi and https://launchpad.net/lupin
<xivulon> as mentioned there is not much left of lupin since most of the code is upstream
<kushal> xivulon, ok
<xivulon> you need bzr
<kushal> xivulon, ok, just found that :)
<kushal> xivulon, let me get the code first
<xivulon> In a few days I should have a cleaned up version of wubi, and was planning of moving to scons, any help there is welcome
<xivulon> I'd also be glad to change the source so that is more "platform" neutral (at least on the windows side)
<xivulon> In the sense that it is easier to reuse by other distros
<kushal> xivulon, :)
<xivulon> As for the upstream changes you should look at the launchpad bugs with a wubi tag
<kushal> xivulon, ok
<xivulon> Plus partman-auto-loop + lupin + initramfs-tools (look for the loop boot parameter)
<kushal> ok
<kushal> xivulon, how big is the wubi code ?
<kushal> xivulon, bzr is taking too much time
<xivulon> it contains subprojects, since I have slightly modified version of grub4dos and we do have an embedded downloader
<kushal> xivulon, ok
<kushal> xivulon, now I am really confused :D
<xivulon> plus there were far too many changes which make things heavier
<xivulon> by what?
<xivulon> If you are a python programmer you aren't going to like nsis...
<kushal> xivulon, by all the things you told me :)
<xivulon> well copy the irc log and come back to it... I'll speed up the cleanup to alleviate your pain.
<kushal> xivulon, :D
<kushal> xivulon, good night
<bdmurray> evand / cjwatson: Could you explain bug 150930 to me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150930 in ubiquity "Black screen, and bad usplash.conf" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150930
<cjwatson> bdmurray: ubiquity copies the live filesystem to the hard disk during installation. Since the live filesystem is generated centrally, anything in it that should depend on the installed system's hardware will be incorrect and ubiquity has to adjust it after it's copied everything over. The bug was that we forgot to do this for usplash, which has a configuration file containing the display size to use.
<bdmurray> So a bug where somebody does not see usplash when booting is not a duplicate of that bug.  That bug would appear after installing and then rebooting correct?
<bdmurray> "when booting off the Live CD" that is
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> I'm going to post to the bug explaining further
<bdmurray> Great, thanks!  What will / can happen to the Gutsy task?
<cjwatson> probably not much, I don't think a point release is planned right now
<cjwatson> I'm leaving it open in case it happens, in which case we'd want to do this
<bdmurray> Okay, that makes sense to me now
<bdmurray> Thanks for clearing that up - I'll be unmarking some duplicates then
<cjwatson> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/150930/comments/129
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150930 in ubiquity "Black screen, and bad usplash.conf" [Medium,In progress]
<cjwatson> I've edited the description too for good measure
<bdmurray> great, I added "after installation" to the summary
<cjwatson> ok
<CIA-23> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2435 ubiquity/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-23> ubiquity: * Prevent apt-install from installing packages directly unless
<CIA-23> ubiquity:  install_extras has been run (previously, it would do so once apt was
<CIA-23> ubiquity:  configured, which produced some confusing error messages).
<CIA-23> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2436 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity: small refactoring
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-05
<CIA-23> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2437 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/apt-setup scripts/install.py):
<CIA-23> ubiquity: * Call apt-setup finish-install script during cleanup, not while
<CIA-23> ubiquity:  configuring apt; removing cdrom entries from sources.list at this point
<CIA-23> ubiquity:  broke OEM installs and probably other things (LP: #188240).
<ganesh> hi , even making a partition through ubiquity , im not able to install on the created partition , why ?
<ganesh> hi , even making a partition through ubiquity , im not able to install on the created partition , why ?
<ganesh>  how the grub is getting edit when i install from ubiquity
<ganesh>  how the grub is getting edit when i install from ubiquity
<evand> ugh, grub's manual says you can specify devices in hex or decimal, but doesn't allow you to do this in grub-install.
<bdmurray> evand: Bug 151996 contains some squashfs errors.  Should that really be a kernel bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151996 in ubiquity "[hardy] alpha 2 install fails" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151996
<evand> bdmurray: Greg's syslog looks like a bad disc or drive.
<evand> I'm not sure why Feisty would work, unless he receieved a pressed CD for that or just got lucky.
<bdmurray> okay, is the hint the "attempt to access beyond end of device"?
<evand> hrmmm
<bdmurray> or the DriveStatusError bit in Greg's syslog?
<evand> that makes me concerned for the health of his secondary hard drive.  The squashfs errors lead me to believe the former bit about a bad CD or CD-ROM.
<bdmurray> Okay, I think I'm set
<evand> ok, if he can take two different versions of ubuntu, burn both back to back and have one CD work and the other not, then maybe it's a regression in squahsfs in which case I'd ask the kernel team to take a quick look.
<bdmurray> Okay, and it looks like ber07 has an issue with his hard drive.
<evand> yeah, bert07 seems to be all over the place.  I imagine he resolved whatever his original issue was as his last full message indicates that he got through the install successfully.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-06
<tagman> How do I get past the installer being stuck at 15%?
<tagman> Anybody there?
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2438 ubiquity/ (6 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Validate the boot device string that the user provides on the
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  advanced page.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Change the boot device Entry to a ComboBox that displays suitable targets.
<evand> ugh, pyqt is quite evil.
<superm1> trying to implement the equivalent of that above commit for qt?
<evand> yeah, and weird language gotchas like having to str() qstrings
<evand> I just want a model with two columns, is that so much to ask for?
<superm1> apparently :)
<evand> haha
<superm1> you see why i opted for the mythbuntu frontend to derive off the gtk one then?  I played with the qt designer for a little bit and decided it would be way to rough to work from
<evand> I used to know Qt quite well :/
<evand> but yes, my brain can handle GTK much better
<CIA-24> base-installer: soren * r322 base-installer/ (debian/changelog kernel/i386.sh): Add support for AMD CPU family 16 on i386.
<cjwatson> speaking of GTK, if anyone knows how to implement a multi-column list in GTK where the columns flow newspaper-style rather than meaning different things, that'd be great
<cjwatson> that is, it's only multi-column in that when it runs out of vertical space in one column it goes on to the next
<soren> cjwatson: I don't think there's a widget for that in GTK, but I guess you could use a regular TreeView and call gtk_tree_view_get_visible_* to determine how many rows are showing and then do it manually.
<cjwatson> soren: mm, that's the best I've come up with - it'll be nasty on resize though
<cjwatson> I think I'll ask gtk-list if anyone has any sample code
<sridhar> how to be a member in ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com
<sridhar> ?
<cjwatson> sridhar: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-installer
<sridhar> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> superm1: I'm looking at your preservehome branch at the moment, and comparing it with the adduser source
<cjwatson> superm1: it seems to me that if you pass --gid to adduser it expects the group to exist already (although this isn't particularly documented)
<cjwatson> superm1: did you test this and confirm it to work?
<cjwatson> superm1: I think that you probably need to call addgroup explicitly if GIDOPT is set
<tjaalton> does d-i run any scripts _before_ inittab is read?
<tjaalton> outside the initrd
<cjwatson> d-i runs entirely from its initrd so that question has no meaning ...
<tjaalton> heh
<cjwatson> rootskel/src/init
<cjwatson> that does some stuff and then execs busybox init which reads inittab
<cjwatson> :q
<cjwatson> (oops)
<cjwatson> basically just mounts /proc and creates some devices
<cjwatson> oh, and mounts /dev to put said devices in, of course
<tjaalton> I'm (again) thinking how it would be possible to disable the "convenience shells" run from inittab. maybe it would be too fugly to read a kernel parameter in rootskel/src/init and echo those tty-lines in a normal situation?
<cjwatson> you could read a kernel parameter and have it sed -i /etc/inittab
<cjwatson> to eliminate them
<cjwatson> remind me why you're disabling them?
<tjaalton> unattended installations on a public place
<cjwatson> ok, hope you've locked the bootloader
<tjaalton> sure
<tjaalton> that's easy :)
<tjaalton> netboot supports passwords now
<cjwatson> I think honouring a 'noshell' parameter or similar would be fine
<tjaalton> but the place to do it is in src/init?
<cjwatson> yeah
<tjaalton> ok cool, I'll make a debdiff
<cjwatson> feel free to just commit and upload
<tjaalton> heh, ok :)
<cjwatson> bzr branch in the usual place
<tjaalton> I'm so excited that Matt made all those fancy patches for syslog and sshkey-authentication for network-console :)
<tjaalton> d-i will simply rock
<tjaalton> oh, it already does btw
<tjaalton> but even more
<cjwatson> 12:31 <tjaalton> I'm so excited that Matt made all those fancy patches for syslog and sshkey-authentication for network-console :)
<cjwatson> was the last thing I saw
<cjwatson> tjaalton: yeah, it's pretty cool
<tjaalton> 14:31 < tjaalton> d-i will simply rock
<tjaalton> 14:31 < tjaalton> oh, it already does btw
<tjaalton> 14:31 < tjaalton> but even more
<tjaalton> :)
<cjwatson> haha
<xivulon> cjwatson, I'd like to add hooks similar to lupin/casper into d-i, what would be a good place? initrd, rootskel or udeb?
<xivulon> the reason is to support distros that do not ship a live CD and to make it possible to have netinstall capabilities in the future
<cjwatson> that depends. hooks for what?
<xivulon> 1 hook to set a local ISO skiping the stage where an ISO is looked for (mount it as /cdrom?)
<xivulon> 1 hook to do initrd preseeding using a file on local device
<xivulon> possibly keeping the same boot arguments
<xivulon> as in casper
<cjwatson> haven't we done this before? this should use hd-media
<cjwatson> I do not want to add this to the CD initrd
<xivulon> before I was using the initrd since I needed to do overrides of the ISO
<xivulon> of the d-i installer^
<cjwatson> d-i has multiple initrd variants
<xivulon> but I do not think it is necessary
<xivulon> anymore
<xivulon> I'd go for either rootskel/src/lib/debian-installer.d or a udeb to be called before initrd preseeding
<cjwatson> rootskel is completely and utterly inappropriate
<xivulon> can you remind me when initrd preseeding kicks in (web interface is a pain to look code for)
<xivulon> that seems to leave udeb route
<cjwatson> using a local ISO is already implemented by iso-scan
<cjwatson> initrd preseeding using a file on a local device is a contradiction in terms
<cjwatson> the purpose of initrd preseeding is to be entirely local to the initrd
<xivulon> I think I used to do to seed locale/layoutcode... but can do that via boot parameters anyway
<cjwatson> indeed so
<cjwatson> file-preseed runs after iso-scan and can already be used in hd-media mode to preseed from a file on a local device
<xivulon> it would be good then to specify the path/name of the ISO
<xivulon> would be good then to specify the path/name of the ISO/preseed
<xivulon> which takes precedence over standard paths
<cjwatson> it would be reasonable for iso-scan to support preseeding of iso-scan/filename (which it already uses as an output)
<xivulon> it is already possible to set paramaters to look for a specific local path for preseeding correct?
<cjwatson> yes
<xivulon> so that /path/to/preseed.cfg is looked for in all devices
<cjwatson> err, no
<cjwatson> only on things that are already mounted
<xivulon> and that depends on...
<cjwatson> I am very cautious of things that run around mounting everything in d-i
<cjwatson> they have been known to cause data loss
<cjwatson> (e.g. hibernated partitions)
<xivulon> only a temporary mount is required, enough to copy over preseed (and possibly other files) then umounting
<xivulon> it's difficult to specify the linux device from windows
<cjwatson> I know, but that doesn't really help matters
<cjwatson> mounting a hibernated partition that uses a journalled filesystem is enough to corrupt it
<xivulon> also a ro mount?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=417407 suggests a scheme for avoiding this
<ubotu> Debian bug 417407 in os-prober "os-prober: protect partitions with "blockdev --setro"" [Important,Open]
<xivulon> doesn't the iso-scan mount partitions anyway
<cjwatson> but one does have to be pretty careful
<xivulon> IIRC
<xivulon> that would be not much different
<cjwatson> hmm, yeah, I suppose iso-scan does have that problem; yet another reason it is not in the cdrom initrd :)
<cjwatson> the boot arguments currently used by casper would not be accepted into upstream d-i
<cjwatson> I did warn you about this ages ago ;)
<xivulon> on my side the situation is that I have C:\path\to\ISO and C:\path\to\preseed.cfg and need to convey this info over to the installer
<cjwatson> all d-i boot arguments used by udebs must correspond to debconf questions and must be properly namespaced
<cjwatson> so if you want this in d-i there's going to have to be a transition
<xivulon> if you have any good idea on that I'd be more than happy to implement it
<cjwatson> things implemented by iso-scan must generally be iso-scan/foo, etc.
<xivulon> casper of course has to use the initrd, while that is not required for d-i (as mentioned above), not sure if that helps matters
<xivulon> I can do iso-scan mods, that means though that I have to use hdmedia initrd as opposed to the one found in the alternate ISO, correct?
<xivulon> or do a netinstall skiiping isoscan (would still need preseed-scan though)
<xivulon> on a different topic, I do not know how I missed it for so long, but there is an nsis package in the archives
<xivulon> this greatly simplifies the build process
<xivulon> only thing is that I'd need v2.34 (now 2.33) since new code uses nsdialog interface which is much saner than previous implementations
<cjwatson> at present, iso-scan fundamentally conflicts with the normal cdrom boot process
<cjwatson> it might be possible to fix that in some way, but I haven't thought about it much and cannot guarantee that it's straightforward
<xivulon> can we have either one or the other accoring to boot arg maybe?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> well, not right now
<cjwatson> that would obviously be roughly the way to fix it but it needs some thought from a d-i developer to get it right
<xivulon> hdmedia initrd + iso would still work though (assuming I can push the changes to hdmedia)
<xivulon> iirc hdmedia also works for netinstallations
<xivulon> I'd be happy with that too
<cjwatson> network installations should generally use the netboot initrd
<cjwatson> hd-media doesn't include net-retriever
<xivulon> haven't looked at it in a while but thought that much functionality of netboot is also in hdmedia
<cjwatson> net-retriever is kind of important :)
<cjwatson> you can't get udebs from the network without it
<xivulon> then I didn't remember correctly...
<xivulon> any reason to have different initrds as opposed of having boot switches? wouldn't think that the size would change dramatically
<cjwatson> they conflict
<cjwatson> and actually the size is quite important and yes it does make a difference
<cjwatson> different boot methods require different sets of kernel modules
<cjwatson> the netboot initrd doesn't need block device drivers, for instance; it can retrieve those later
<cjwatson> similarly the cdrom and hd-media initrds can save quite a bit of space by leaving out network drivers
<xivulon> I am fine with it, it only makes it slightly inconvenient for people that want to use wubi in offline mode
<xivulon> since on top of the ISO/CD they also need to get an appropriate initrd (but only in some cases)
<cjwatson> I'm not saying it's perfect, just that there isn't a quick fix and that it needs some design work, that's all
<xivulon> to conclude then I'd gess the best route might be to add an iso-scan/path parameter that will affect hdmedia
<cjwatson> iso-scan/filename (since the debconf question already exists)
<cjwatson> yes, that seems like a fairly obvious first step
<xivulon> as for the preseed fetching I am a bit more cautious, I'd also need something similar to the above
<xivulon> does current local-device-preseed-fetching only affects hdmedia?
<xivulon> in case I can simply patch that
<cjwatson> well, there isn't really such a thing right now
<cjwatson> file-preseed knows how to fetch a preseed file from a specified path
<cjwatson> (about to be on the phone for two hours, sigh)
<xivulon> can we change (in a backward compatible way) the path syntax so that I can specify ANYDEVICE/path/to/preseed.cfg?
<cjwatson> I think it would be better to add a second question which says to do a device search, rather than to try to crowbar it into the syntax
<xivulon> see also ^ re nsis 2.34, I'll need to nag someone to have that in the archives...
<xivulon> cjwatson the above is certainly ok for hdmedia, but not for netinstall (if block device drivers are not there I am not sure how I can preseed it)
<xivulon> That is only an issue for dedicated partition installation, you mentioned that if I use a local ISO with hdmedia, repartitioning is an issue, does that still hold true?
<cjwatson> yep
<xivulon> I assume that using "iso-scan/filename" also in casper is not acceptable since there is no iso-scan package. But would be nice to standardize on that
<superm1> cjwatson, I didn't actually get to test it to confirm it works.  I'll see if I can give that a go.
<xivulon> same with debian-installer/custom-installation (now in casper)
<xivulon> wich includes preseed
<tjaalton> rootskel uploaded, hope I got it right the first time
<cjwatson> iso-scan/filename in casper would be OK; casper already abuses namespaces somewhat for compatibility
<xivulon> ok I'll change that, I like it better than find_iso anyway
<xivulon> what about debian-installer/custom-installation within d-i? maybe scan-custom-installation/foldername?
<cjwatson> I am on the phone but will get back to you later
<xivulon> sure
<xivulon> preliminary iso-scan "patch" to support preseeded filename http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54997/
<cjwatson> please follow local style in terms of indentation
<cjwatson> (indent is one tab except for case patterns which are half-indent, i.e. four spaces, to keep the depth reasonable)
<cjwatson> I think it would be better to just whack $DEVS and go through the normal code path, to avoid duplicating that code
<xivulon> Bug #189630 summarize above discussion
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189630 in lupin "d-i/hdmedia should have hooks similar to the ones in lupin/casper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189630
<cjwatson> and I really think this ought to be controlled by a separate preseeded variable which is off by default
<xivulon> you mean iso-scan/filename?
<cjwatson> I don't mean $DEVS, sorry, I mean the output of the directory-scanning code in the inner loop
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> well, er
<xivulon> I just factored out try_dir since the same block would occur 3 times
<cjwatson> oh, um, ok, maybe I misunderstood
<cjwatson> could you send an actual patch once you can
<xivulon> can do that tonight
<xivulon> even a debdiff at that :P
<cjwatson> I think rather than try_preseeded_filename you should just insert this into the loop that goes 'for iso in $dir/*.iso $dir/*.ISO; do'
<cjwatson> and have it check iso-scan/filename first and only if it's not set then do that scan
<cjwatson> then it doesn't really need any refactoring AFAICS
<xivulon> then it should go in "for dev in devs", since I only need to check once per dev
<cjwatson> actually, probably should be around 'for dir in . *; do'
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> sorry, hard to read code while chairing a meeting ;)
<xivulon> np
<evand> xivulon:
<evand> 11:00:25 < TheMuso> evand: I think atm, a series of radio buttons, as thats all that can be done from gfxboot, and I don't  think there is a need for more than one profile needed at the same time.
<evand> 11:00:43 < evand> TheMuso: fantastic, thanks
<evand> 11:00:48 < cjwatson> I actually implemented checkbox support in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu recently
<evand> 11:00:53 < cjwatson> in a hideously crude way but never mind
<evand> 11:01:01 < cjwatson> ("x  " FTW)
<evand> 11:01:11 < evand> haha
<evand> 11:01:12 < TheMuso> cjwatson: I still don't think it makes sense in this context.
<soren> I'm having an odd, odd problem trying to build d-i..
<soren> The symptom:
<soren> During get-packages, I get:
<soren> cyberorc: Helt sikkert. Har jævnt travlt, men det er ca. som forventet.The following packages have unmet dependencies: console-tools-udeb: Depends: libconsole (= 1:0.2.3dbs-65ubuntu6) but it is not installable
<soren> E: Broken packages
<soren> Whoops.
<soren> Only this bit: The following packages have unmet dependencies: console-tools-udeb: Depends: libconsole (= 1:0.2.3dbs-65ubuntu6) but it is not installable
 * soren curses his mouse wheel
<xivulon> evand thanks, I am not convinced that 1 profile is enough but if the TheMuso says so, it's fine with me
<soren> I can't imagine what would make libconsole uninstallable.
<CIA-24> grub-installer: evand * r724 grub-installer.ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-24> grub-installer: * Generate a device.map when bootdev_directory is set (loop
<CIA-24> grub-installer:  installations) (LP: #188460). Thanks Agostino Russo.
<soren> cjwatson: Hm... the sources.list.udeb doesn't list a regular main, only the d-i one.. How is it supposed to get its hands on libconsole? Is it supposed to be a build-dependency of d-i?
<CIA-24> grub-installer: evand * r725 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.27ubuntu3
<soren> cjwatson: Or is the main archive's absence from sources.list.udeb a bug?
<cjwatson> err, you might just need to have it installed on the build system
<cjwatson> the main archive should definitely not be in sources.list.udeb
<cjwatson> actually, why is console-tools-udeb depending on libconsole rather than libconsole-udeb? that's a bug
<cjwatson> I thought I fixed that ages ago
<cjwatson> I bet dpkg broke that on me
<cjwatson> udeb: libconsole 0 libconsole-udeb (= 1:0.2.3dbs-65ubuntu6)
<cjwatson> shlibs *look* right ...
<soren> It built correctly on the buildd's as well. How odd.
<soren> Ah, new console-tools from the day before yesterday.
<cjwatson> urr. any chance you could figure out why console-tools-udeb is getting the wrong dependency, despite the shlibs?
<cjwatson> the change in console-tools isn't relevant AFAIK; it's a build system thing
<soren> WEll, I guess I'm going to have to.
<soren> cjwatson: Sure, I was just wondering why it worked a week ago.
<soren> cjwatson: and that explains it.
<cjwatson> it hadn't been built since gutsy, so I expect it needs tweaked to cope with dpkg-shlibdeps changes
<cjwatson> it was doing some kind of nasty stuff
<soren> Will you be around for the next couple of hours or later this evening?
<soren> My crystal ball tells me I'll find the issue, but won't be able to tell if it's dpkg or console-tools that's doing the wrong thing.
<soren> s/dpkg/dpkg and friends/
<soren> cjwatson: Hrm... There's a shlibs.local, that says "libconsole	0	libconsole (= ${Source-Version})
<soren> Erk.. That looks mangled here.
<soren> cjwatson: Hrm... There's a shlibs.local, that says "libconsole 0 libconsole (= ${Source-Version})".
<soren> cjwatson: dpkg-shlibdeps doesn't mention anything about udeb. I have literally no historical context, so I'm not sure where to point my finger.
<soren> cjwatson: Adding the udeb: lines to shlibs.local fixes it..
 * soren goes to dinner. bbl.
<cjwatson> soren: later as in much later
<cjwatson> not the next couple of hours
<cjwatson> urr
<cjwatson> I *think* that shlibs.local should just go away
<cjwatson> would be worth seeing what happens if you just rm the thing
<soren> cjwatson_: Yeah, everything looks lovely without shlibs.local AFAICS.
<soren> cjwatson_: Thanks for your input.
<cjwatson_> great, thanks
<cjwatson> I like people figuring out d-i build failures for me ;)
<soren> :)
<soren> I'm curious why it suddenly broke, though.
<soren> That shlibs.local has been the for a looong time, apparantly.
<soren> cjwatson: d-i's build/config/common still says "SUITE =? gutsy". I doubt that's intentional but somehow I feel I should probably ask to be sure :)
<cjwatson> yeah, doesn't actually matter because debian/rules overrides it, but should be fixed; go ahead
<cjwatson> suddenly broke> dpkg-shlibdeps was practically rewritten ...
<soren> Ah, yes.
<soren> cjwatson: Ok, a bit of assistance... I'm working on the iscsi thing again. I've made changes to disk-detect and added a new udeb... How do I most easily test these things? the mini.iso d-i can build for me doesn't have the udeb's so that's not as easy as I had hoped..
<soren> My apologies if this is already explained somewhere..
<evand> localudebs?
<soren> evand: Yeah, but they don't land on the mini.iso, do they?
<evand> I thought they did, but it's been a while.
<soren> or am I being a muppet?
<soren> It's quite conceivable that I am.
<evand> heh
<soren> Nope.
<evand> argh, not sure then
<soren> aha!
<soren> EXTRAUDEBS ftw, it seems.
<cjwatson> for adding a new udeb, localudebs or EXTRAUDEBS is about right
<cjwatson> you might need to prod build/pkg-lists/whatever
<cjwatson> for simpler changes it's often sane to just edit things on the fly in the running installer
<cjwatson> that doesn't work if you add debconf templates though
<soren> I do.
<soren> But the mini iso should do fine?
<soren> Or do I need to dive into debian-cd, too?
<cjwatson> mini.iso should do fine provided it's the cdrom one
<cjwatson> (mini.iso is a delivery format rather than something that defines what udebs go on the image)
<cjwatson> if cdrom doesn't work, monolithic is the standard big hammer
<cjwatson> you'll need to edit build/config/i386.cfg or similar to uncomment monolithic, and then run 'make' in build/ to get the right target name
<cjwatson> probably rebuild_monolithic
<soren> Ah... adding them to EXTRAS and cleaning and rebuilding got them into the initrd. That was what I was looking for, I guess.
<cjwatson> monolithic builds all available udebs into the image
<soren> Ah, ok.
<cjwatson> except that it doesn't need a retriever
<cjwatson> because it already has it all in the initrd
<cjwatson> obviously fairly giant
<soren> I can imagine :)
<soren> cjwatson: I remember you said I could define /proc/cmdline aliases... Where was that again?
<cjwatson> preseed_aliases
<cjwatson> in the preseed source
<cjwatson> I think it's /lib/preseed/preseed_aliases in the initrd
<cjwatson> right, early(ish) night time, I think
<soren> Alright. I think I have plenty to work with now. Thanks for your help.
<cjwatson> no problem
<soren> cjwatson: Have you gone yet?
<xivulon> cjwatson re iso-scan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55035/
<xivulon> haven't tested it though
<xivulon> howdy
<xivulon> howdy
<xivulon> when I use debuild I get "secret key not available"
<xivulon> the key is in my keyring, do I need to register it homehow?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-07
<superm1> xivulon, use -us -uc
<superm1> avoids signing files that way
<xivulon> superm1 thx
<superm1> np
<evand> hrm, mpt is missing.
<evand> cjwatson_: is this acceptable in your eyes: http://evalicious.com/resize-partition.png
<evand> I figured the names can be grabbed from os-prober and .disk/info respectively
<evand> color suggestions welcome (I'll probably grab the theme colors)
<evand> oh and I'll shrink the height down when I wire up the size request to the label height.
<evand> or perhaps I should replace Ubuntu 8.04 with "Install Target" or something along those lines.  Hrm.
<cjwatson_> evand: looks good!
<cjwatson_> fishing it out of .disk/info if possible would be neat, maybe with a fallback for when it isn't possible
<soren> cjwatson: I need some more help with this iscsi.. I can't figure out the easiest way to test it. If I shove the udeb into the initrd (using EXTRAS), it's already unpackad, so it seems anna-install doesn't do anything, but I need it to execute the postinst script for it to ask me the relevant questions.. How to do?
<cjwatson> do you have an installer-menu-item field in control?
<cjwatson> if so, you should be able to go back to the main menu and select it
<cjwatson> otherwise, (a) you probably should, (b) try udpkg --configure
<soren> Ah, no I don't.
<soren> Just Installer-Menu-Item: something or X-&?
<soren> XB-&, it seems.
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> if you want tedious facts ;-)
<soren> *g*
<soren> Erm.. Ok, now I get:
<soren> Unable to set title for open-iscsi-udeb.
<soren> and shortly after:
<soren> Menu item 'open-iscsi-udeb' succeeded but requested to be left unconfigured.
<soren> I'm guessing this means something to you?
<soren> cjwatson: ^^
<cjwatson> that means it exited with status 10
<cjwatson> unable to set title means you forgot to include a debian-installer/open-iscsi-udeb/title template, but is otherwise harmless
<cjwatson> exiting 10 usually means either you deliberately backed up or else you failed to handle some other error from debconf
<soren> Exited with status 10? I'm guessing something debconfy does this if you don't play nicely? I certainly neve explicitly exit 10.
<cjwatson> code 10 from debconf means "question does not exist"
<cjwatson> so perhaps you messed up your templates somehow
<soren> cjwatson: Ah, that's quite possible.
<soren> Yes, my templates are not even in the udeb. wtf..
<cjwatson> that would do it. missing dh_installdebconf?
<soren> Er, yes. I probably removed it when I got offended that it didn't want to install my .config because it was a udeb... I was quite tired at that point :)
<cjwatson> well, it was correct
<cjwatson> you don't use .config in udebs
<soren> Exactly.
<soren> I wasn't thinking straight.
<cjwatson> :-)
<soren> I'm better now (I hope).
<soren> er...
<soren> Oh, right, it's in control, not data. Never mind.
<soren> With a bit of luck this'll be ready later today, so we can have a new installer tomorrow with shiny new kernels full of virtio love and iscsi magic. Woo!
<cjwatson> kewl
<cjwatson> maybe by then my mirror run will have stopped eating ALL MY BANDWIDTH
<soren> :)
<soren> Hmm... Where are templates stored in the installer? They're not in /var/lib/dpkg/info..
<soren> And /var/cache/debconf doesn't exist.
<cjwatson> they're in /var/lib/dpkg/info in the initrd, until /lib/debian-installer-startup.d/S30templates runs and loads them into the debconf db in /var/lib/cdebconf/
<cjwatson> S20templates I mean
<soren> ...at which point they'll disappear from /var/lib/dpkg?
<cjwatson> S20templates explicitly removes them to save memory
<cjwatson> templates files tend to be pretty big, what with translations and all
<soren> I was just about to mumble something about memory :)
<soren> Woo! It's asking me about iscsi now.
 * soren does a victory dance
<cjwatson> nice
<soren> Hm... It needs a few modules to be installed. Should I just add them to the core-storage-modules or should I be adding a new udeb for that?
<cjwatson> are they iscsi-specific?
<soren> Yes.
<soren> So add another udeb to the kernel build for the icsi modules and make the open-iscsi-udeb depend on that?
<cjwatson> I think so, yeah
<soren> One step forwards, two steps backwards.
<soren> *headdesk* Why, oh why, is the key combo for closing a kvm window and for switching to the syslog vt in the installer the same?
 * soren <---- not bitter
<soren> cjwatson: Any reason why getpwuid would fail in the installer?
<soren> Odd.. open-iscsi doesn't care if your uid is 0. It cares about whether or not the username assigned to your uid is "root".
<soren> and for some reason getpwent(0) fails in the installer.
 * soren -> lunch
<cjwatson> might need to depend on libnss-files-udeb
<cjwatson> the nss modules you need aren't necessarily there otherwise
<soren> cjwatson: Ah! Yes, that helped significanly.
<soren> W00t! http://warma.dk/iscsi-installer.png
<soren> 14:04:23 < soren> cjwatson: Ah! Yes, that helped significanly.
<soren> 14:04:42 < soren> W00t! http://warma.dk/iscsi-installer.png
<cjwatson_> soren: nice!
<soren> cjwatson: Final piece of the puzzle: The finish-install bit. This is where I'm supposed to install the iscsi package into the target system and copy over the configuration, correct?
<cjwatson> you'd usually want to install it a bit earlier than that
<cjwatson> you can call apt-install at (almost) any point, as long as it's before the CD is unmounted
<cjwatson> (phone)
<soren> Ok. I thought that was exactly the sort of thing finish-install was for.
<soren> Well, I can't do it until there's a filesystem to install it onto, so I need to hook into something that runs after partman.
<soren> (Just get back to me when you're off the phone. No rush)
<cjwatson> soren: do you need to put the configuration in place before or after installing the package?
<cjwatson> soren: usually it's best to ask for the package to be installed as part of pkgsel, which involves running apt-install in a post-base-installer.d hook
<soren> cjwatson: Doesn't matter, I guess.
<soren> I see.
<soren> "apt-install foo" just queues foo for isntallation later?
<cjwatson> soren: if you can arrange it, the most elegant way tends to be to create the configuration in post-base-installer.d (when /target exists and has a base system in it) and queue it for installation with apt-install
<cjwatson> actually, wait a moment
<cjwatson> yeah, that's right
<soren> I create the configuration before partman runs.
<soren> I just need to copy it over to the target system at some point.
<cjwatson> apt-install queues for installation if it's running before apt-setup, and installs it immediately if it's running after apt-setup
<soren> Ah, ok.
<cjwatson> the benefit of queueing if possible is that it's faster and you get to piggyback on pkgsel's progress bar
<cjwatson> (saves starting up apt yet another time)
<soren> Ok..
<soren> So /usr/lib/post-base-installer.d/<some number>open-iscsi, I guess?
<cjwatson> it is possible to install stuff from early finish-install.d hooks, but I prefer not to if possible
<soren> Any advice on the numbering?
<cjwatson> doesn't make much difference
<soren> Ok.
<cjwatson> hmm, let me just see how other similar things do it
<cjwatson> notwithstanding the above it might be better to be consistent :-)
<soren> I just noticed that the ordering in finish-install could be very important.
<cjwatson> finish-install definitely, post-base-installer not really
<soren> That too, yes :)
<soren> Ok.
<cjwatson> hmm
<soren> This has been an interesting exercise. This is my first package to a) be a udeb and b) use debconf. Not to mention all the installer integration stuff.
<cjwatson> the nearest thing I can find to standard practice is actually to queue the package for installation with apt-install in a suitable partman hook (basically once the user has committed to using it) and create configuration in finish-install
<cjwatson> it's not really hugely important where you put the configuration in place, so meh, whatever
<cjwatson> one of the problems with flexibility is that you can use it. :-)
 * soren chuckles
<soren> So in finish-install, it should be <20, or thereabouts?
<cjwatson> apt-install must be <15
<cjwatson> copying configuration to the target must be <95
<cjwatson> look at what's there and pick the thing that seems closest in spirit
<soren> Will do.
<xivulon> cjwatson diff of iso-scan is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55041/
<xivulon> did not test it though
<cjwatson> thanks, I saw
<cjwatson> would be better as a bug if you don't want it lost :)
<xivulon> Bug #189630
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189630 in lupin "d-i/hdmedia should have hooks similar to the ones in lupin/casper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189630
<xivulon> will add iso-scan to it
<xivulon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iso-scan/ or https://bugs.launchpad.net/iso-scan/ ?
<cjwatson> the former
<xivulon> done
<xivulon> please feel free to comment on custom-installation/preseed part
<xivulon> in casper basically I use a custom-installation folder that contains preseed + override files (if required) + hook scripts
<xivulon> at the moment I do not require much more than preseed, but in the past hooks and overrides were handy
<xivulon> would like to add something like that to d-i hdmedia too
<xivulon> in the patch above I noticed they were using find | grep -i as opposed to find -iname. Is that because the version of find is crippled? I assumed it supported maxdepth
<evand> re moving wubi from nsis to python and friends> with feature freeze next friday, I don't think it'd be a good idea.  NSIS may be losing its maintainer, but it seems stable in its current form.
<evand> now that's not to say you can't work on that in a separate branch with the intention of using it for the Wubi UI in Hardy+1
<xivulon> I agree with that, we can use python in next cycle, also for winfoss
<xivulon> That will bring up space requirement by about ~ 2MB
<xivulon> In my experiments, using pywin.mfc + py2exe/pyinstaller + upx, I can get away with 1.5-2.5MB for a full gui executable
<evand> not terrible.
<xivulon> also it will be inpractical to use native nsis package for building wubi this time around
<evand> that's ok
<evand> I think our current setup works fine for this release
<xivulon> since it does not support System plugin calls (low level dll calls) and that requires a C wrapper for each time I use that
<xivulon> evand if you manage to build it, I'd rather have you generate the builds
<xivulon> I do not feel confident in having those being downloaded from a public server
<evand> what do you mean by public server?
<xivulon> sourceforge
<xivulon> I and the old wubi contributors have ssh access, but if any of our passwords has been compromised that would be a big issue
<evand> You can't rotate the passwords?
<xivulon> for me yes
<evand> if you're really concerned, we can move the stable wubi release that gets pulled in to http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand
<xivulon> I like that better
<evand> pulled into the live cd*
<evand> ok
<evand> I'll take care of that later today
<xivulon> I was also working on a much overdue wubi code cleanup (including makefile reorganization) but I do not think I will have that by friday
<xivulon> that should not affect functionality, but would make the life of others accessing the code much easier
<xivulon> that becomes less urgent though considering that I will probably not use native makensis for the time being and that I might recode in python later on
<evand> mmm, I imagine it will have to wait until the next release if it's not ready by Friday.  This being a LTS release I imagine that slangasek will not appreciate freeze exception requests.
<evand> ah, indeed.
<evand> xivulon: thoughts on Henrik's email and follow up on the wiki page?  Is coding proposal 2 something you can take care of?
<cr3> evand: hiya, you might know this: what's the name of the command to grab all the packages from a system which can be piped to another command so that the same packages can be installed on another machine?
<evand> I usually use dpkg-query for such things.  I'm not sure if there's a more elegant solution though.
<xivulon> dpkg --get-selections?
<evand> cr3: dpkg-query -W -f='${Package}\n'
<xivulon> evand I haven't tried that with nsis and nsDialogs, if I can hook mouseover and click events should be doable, will need suitable artwork though
<xivulon> I might not be able to complete it by friday though, or maybe I will be able to do only a rougher version (no graphics)
<evand>  dpkg-query -W -f='${Package}\n' | tr '\n' ' ' | sudo xargs apt-get install
<cr3> xivulon: that's what I was looking for, thanks!
<evand> would be both ends
<evand> xivulon: ok
<xivulon> I am also looking at the buglist now
<xivulon> translation staff I can postpone correct?
<xivulon> I will need to change translation strings a bit
<evand> I thought wubi had i18n support, no?
<xivulon> yes but need to update some translations
<xivulon> so far someone else was taking care of that, now it's just me
<xivulon> and have to hook to rosetta
<evand> so by postpone do you mean postpone until after FF or until the next Ubuntu release?
<xivulon> after FF
<xivulon> that will mostly involve updating PO files and changing strings around
<xivulon> will try to do as much as possible before ff though
<evand> I *think* that's ok as the language pack deadline is April 17th.
<xivulon> that was my understanding too
<xivulon> but on top of importing po files I may also change some strings/variables internally
<xivulon> that too requires a cleanup
<evand> I'd make as much of an effort to minimize the size of the delta post-FF.  Obviously do what you have to wrt to i18n updates, but the less code that gets changed, the less chance there is of a bug appearing in the 11th hour.
<xivulon> of course
<xivulon> I am going through my list should be doable by friday, would need some help on #189630, I will submit a patch for custom-installation-scan mimicking iso-scan
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r873 ubuntu/ (build/config/common debian/changelog):
<CIA-24> debian-installer: * build/config/common: Update for Hardy (oops; fortunately this only
<CIA-24> debian-installer:  mattered for manual builds).
<xivulon> evand on your side (tag wubi) any item that seem problematic?
<xivulon> cjwatson re metalinks, even if the feature is not implemented yet, we'd need to agree metalink urls soon since they will be hardcoded
<xivulon> in an ini file at least, but it will be annoying changing that before releases to reflect metalink url name changes
<xivulon> I might point to some symlinks/redirectable urls as well...
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2439 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/summary.py: You probably don't want to install grub to a swap partition.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: evand * r2440 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): * Updated the location of gnome-settings-daemon in ubiquity-dm.
<CIA-24> oem-config: evand * r408 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config-dm): * Updated the location of gnome-settings-daemon (LP: #190029).
<CIA-24> oem-config: evand * r409 oem-config/ (aclocal.m4 configure configure.ac): Forgot to bump to 1.27
<CIA-24> oem-config: evand * r410 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-24> oem-config: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-24> oem-config:  1.21ubuntu2.
<CIA-24> oem-config: evand * r411 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.27
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-08
<superm1> where are the translation files stored for people who wanted to help translate?
<superm1> i was poking around launchpad and not coming to them
<cjwatson> superm1: they're under /ubuntu/hardy/+source/debian-installer
<xivulon> I took the liberty to add debug boot parameter to /etc/init.d/ubiquity
<xivulon> hope it's ok
<xivulon> discussed that with evand a couple of days ago'
<soren> cjwatson: Can you give me a hint? (I think) I need to add _netdev to the fstab options of any iscsi mount point (and add a bit of code to mountall.sh to match it, but never mind that for now)... Which d-i component should I be looking at?
<cjwatson> soren: anything that ships /lib/partman/fstab.d
<cjwatson> though I guess you don't want to change all of them individually!
<cjwatson> soren: partman-target/finish.d/fstab_hd_entries is probably the place to start
 * soren looks
<soren> cjwatson: I'm not sure I understand what you mean by changing them individually? I'm not going to involve the user in this, I hope.
<soren> cjwatson: Oh.
<soren> cjwatson: I get it.
<cjwatson> I should possibly have investigated first rather than doing stream-of-consciousness
<soren> No worries :)
 * soren taps his finger while bzr finishes fetching partman-target
<soren> Ah, right, networking is brought up by udev these days! So if I just start open-iscsi before mountall, I'll probably be fine.
 * soren tests it
<soren> \o/
<tjaalton> new kernel is out, perhaps a time to roll out a new d-i as well?
 * soren seconds that wish
<tjaalton> whizzbang features for the masses! :)
<soren> cjwatson: I'm assuming apt-install won't let me install universe packages?
<soren> tjaalton: Yeah, virtio ftw!
<tjaalton> :P
<cjwatson> soren: hmm, I think probably not
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r874 ubuntu/ (10 files in 4 dirs): * Move to 2.6.24-7 kernels.
<tjaalton> whee
<soren> cjwatson: Ok, that's good.
<soren> cjwatson: Because then I have an explanation for my final iscsi related problem.
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r875 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu28
<cjwatson> soren: are you installing from CD?
<cjwatson> soren: I think if you install from netboot (possibly netboot mini.iso) it'll let you use universe
<soren> cjwatson: I'm using the mini.iso, actually.
<cjwatson> soren: or you could add universe to /cdrom/.disk/base_components
<cjwatson> that's a little odd then, not sure
<soren> I'll check and see what's up.
<t105> hello ... has anybody a clue with that one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/37527
<t105> i'm having that during net install from the mini-iso
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37527 in initramfs-tools "Unable to install initramfs-tools in Dapper 64" [Medium,Confirmed]
<t105> yeah thanks, botty ;)
<cjwatson> t105: this is usually because something else failed to configure. We need to see the *full* /var/log/syslog (you can extract it using "Save debug logs" from the installer's main menu) to diagnose further
<t105> but it seems, the regular installer is broken in some way, too: i cant install from sata-cdrom
<t105> ah okay i'll grab the info
<cjwatson> the comments at the end of the bug indicate that not using a separate /boot partition may be a workaround
<t105> i'm at the point in the installer, where i can start a mini-httpd
<cjwatson> problems installing from particular types of devices are typically kernel bugs
<t105> yes i read that, but i'm not sure if i can do that. because i'm using a net install
<cjwatson> I don't see how a net install is relevant
<t105> so as i understand i would have to start up some different system
<t105> and copy some files and edit menu.lst
<cjwatson> that doesn't make sense to me, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> the suggestion is simply to avoid specifying /boot as a separate partition in the installer's partitioner
<t105> quote: The workaround suggested by BitJam worked for me as well: I restarted the installation using only /, not telling it about the existing /boot, then declined to install grub (why does it claim that's a fatal error?), then booted into another system to move the new kernel files into the real /boot partition and edited menu.lst to point to them.
<t105> well, i'm confused about "booted into another system..."
<t105> while... there is none =)
<cjwatson> that's somebody who is really desperate to use a separate /boot
<cjwatson> doing so is not usually required, except on old systems
<cjwatson> you don't need to mess around with any of that if you're just doing a standalone install on a reasonably current machine
<t105> ah ok. but theres one thing... my root will be on a raid1
<cjwatson> and I assume that something with a SATA CD-ROM is fairly current
<cjwatson> ah
<t105> yes it's a dell t105
<t105> it is sata-only
<t105> theregular cd starts fine, but the installer is dumb on mounting the cd it is loaded from ;)
<cjwatson> it is my understanding that /boot can be placed on RAID1 as long as you use LILO
<cjwatson> that's actually unlikely to be installer dumbness
<cjwatson> the CD booting just indicates that your BIOS can find it
<t105> yes lilo was the possibility... some helpful guy on #xubuntu suggested that lilo is ill
<cjwatson> whereas the installer needs the Linux kernel to be able to find it too
<cjwatson> hence, probably a kernel bug
<cjwatson> a newer release of Ubuntu, or even the 6.06.2-to-be CDs that are in testing at the moment, might help
<t105> hm. what i read regulary that there is a problem with enumeration and sata-controllers...
<cjwatson> (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/dapper/daily/current/)
<t105> i've downloaded xubuntu installer yesterday, that seems pretty up-to-date?
<cjwatson> in any case, if you post your syslog I can have a look at the initramfs-tools problem
<cjwatson> Xubuntu what version?
<t105> 7.10
<cjwatson> you pointed to a dapper bug, I assumed you meant that
<cjwatson> ok
<t105> err... no
<t105> sorry for confusing
<cjwatson> please post syslog then
<t105> ok lets see (it takes some time to go through all these steps again)
<t105> p.s. i'm using the net install atm
<t105> { in the regular install (alternate cd) i can't seem to do anything, it just says "insert cdrom". when i press "help", there are some messages unable to mount the cd dir }
<xivulon> any issue if I move wubi to gpl-v3? main reason is to exchange code with win32-loader
<t105> the first error occurs (i switch to the log console): debootstrap: cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic, then update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<t105> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returne error exit status 1
<t105> p.s.: using the amd64 7.10. minimal cd
<t105> cjwatson: how can i post syslog to you? it's pretty long, i guess irc is flood protected
<cjwatson> t105: attach it to the bug; certainly don't put it on IRC
<t105> the area where initramfs fails is:
<t105> ah ok i need an account hm
<cjwatson> you could also use paste.ubuntu.com, but it should really be attached to the bug otherwise it's liable to get lost
<cjwatson> the log posted at the start of the bug sort of looks like the kernel didn't get installed, but it isn't entirely clear
<cjwatson> soren: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KvmVirtManagerEtc doesn't indicate it, but gfxboot just displays a blank screen for me in hardy too; is that known?
<cjwatson> (I forget if I've asked you before)
<soren> cjwatson: Your kernel is not up-to-date, I'm guessing?
<soren> cjwatson: Ah.. bootstrap-base, which calls install_extra, which installs the queued packages from apt-install, has installer-menu-item 6500. apt-setup has 7000... So no universe for queued apt-install stuff.
<cjwatson> -5 I think
<soren> Is there a Contents file for all the installer stuff?
<soren> cjwatson: You need -7.
<cjwatson> base-installer will use universe if you do the base_components thing above, though
<cjwatson> ah, ok, thanks
<cjwatson> d-i Contents> I don't think so unfortunately
<soren> cjwatson: Ah, yes, sure. I'm not trying to force it for local testing. I just wanted to identify if moving open-iscsi to main would fix my problem, and that seems to be the case.
<cjwatson> nod
 * soren -> lunch
<t105> cjwatson: ok, here we go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/37527
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37527 in initramfs-tools "Unable to install initramfs-tools in Dapper 64" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * t105 gets some food
<cjwatson> t105: so were you installing onto a partition that already had some data on it?
<CIA-24> apt-setup: cjwatson * r119 apt-setup/ (17 files in 8 dirs):
<CIA-24> apt-setup: * Pre-populate apt's lists directory with signed Release files for
<CIA-24> apt-setup:  archive.ubuntu.com (and mirrors) and security.ubuntu.com, to protect
<CIA-24> apt-setup:  against downgrade attacks right from initial installation.
<xivulon> evand, on winfoss replacement, had a preliminary look and nsis does not support onmouseover/onmouseclick.
<xivulon> so the alternatives are, wrapping a dll plugin for the control (nlikely for friday), have a simpler dialog with 3 radio buttons + next + cancel (difficult to deuglify), have a go with pywin (~2MB)
<xivulon> second option seems more plausible
<xivulon> it will look a bit like our old interface: http://omattos.co.uk/ubuntuscreens/4.JPG
<xivulon> except that the 3 radio will be for "Demo and Full Installation", "Install within Windows",  "More Info" and icons to match
<CIA-24> apt-setup: cjwatson * r120 apt-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.31ubuntu3
<xivulon> Icon 1 = Tango CD, Icon 2 = ???, Icon 3 = Tango help, Header =???
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2442 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Fetch http_proxy and no_proxy from gconf (if possible) immediately
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  before configuring apt.
<evand> xivulon: given those options, perhaps heno would be more willing to use buttons for the option titles.
<evand> imho, a clicking a radio box, then a button, is far too much work :)
 * cjwatson wonders what the self.popcon is not None business in on_advanced_button_clicked is all about
<cjwatson> trying to see how it could ever be other than None without getting past that ...
<evand> hrm
<cjwatson> oh, I see, ubiquity.components.summary does it
<cjwatson> (I'm adding a proxy configuration bit to the advanced dialog, per networkless-installation-fixes
<cjwatson> )
<evand> fantastic
<tjaalton> yeah, noshell-hack works
<xivulon> evand, sure we can have buttons as well, but those are basic buttons no pixmap in there
<evand> that shouldn't be a problem, but I'm curious to see what heno says in his reply given the options.
<t105> cjwatson: err... was asleep some time =] not really existing data. it was just the 4th or so try, i just kept the partitions. reformatted them. dunno about /boot, but i'd suppose its overwritten anyway?
<cjwatson> t105: problem is that if there's already an initramfs on /boot then update-initramfs will try to update it, and will break because the kernel isn't installed at that point
<cjwatson> t105: are you sure you didn't skip past a warning about installing to an unclean partition?
<cjwatson> something like this:
<cjwatson> _Description: Proceed with installation to unclean target?
<cjwatson>  The target file system contains files from a past installation. These files
<cjwatson>  could cause problems with the installation process, and if you proceed,
<cjwatson>  some of the existing files may be overwritten.
<t105> yes there was a warning like that
<cjwatson> it meant it
<cjwatson> "could cause problems with the installation process" :-)
<t105> but i could only proceed... or not?
<cjwatson> it's a boolean question, you can answer no
<t105> becaus it happened the first time, too
<cjwatson> you need to format that partition
<t105> it appeared the first time when everything was virgin, and all other times didn't change
<t105> so i thought it has no effect
<cjwatson> depending on the status of the previous installation, you may be lucky
<cjwatson> the breakage is not guaranteed
<t105> hehe, not guaranteed?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure I believe you that everything was virgin when it appeared the first time, TBH
<cjwatson> the check is very simple
<cjwatson> "does /target/bin/sh exist?"
<CIA-24> base-installer: cjwatson * r323 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-24> base-installer: * If base-installer/use_unclean_target is asked, emit a warning to the
<CIA-24> base-installer:  logs so that we know about it when diagnosing problems.
<t105> well i just said "reformat everything", but installer keeps on moaning that there is data.. hm
<cjwatson> I think you must have missed something
<cjwatson> somehow or other
<t105> well i said "no" to the unclean install question, went back to the partitioning screen and changed everything to reformat
<cjwatson> I would recommend rebooting at that point to make sure
<cjwatson> it is possible to do it without that but there are ways to get it wrong
<t105> sounds wise
<cjwatson> soren: shouldn't there be a bug closure for that AMD family 16 thing in base-installer?
<soren> cjwatson: Hm... Yes, I guess there should.
<soren> cjwatson: It was marked as private, but I guess that shouldn't matter. Don't know why I thought it should.
<cjwatson> oh, maybe best to upload without then
<cjwatson> it can be useful for tracking though
<cjwatson> let me know, I'll do an upload shortly
<CIA-24> net-retriever: cjwatson * r342 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.18ubuntu2
<t105> cjwatson: there was an extra option for the partition: delete all data. formatting alone did nothing. well it takes ages to delete, but maybe that's needed. i guess rebooting makes no sense, since partitioning is in the workflow and doesn't ask to reboot
<cjwatson> oh, I have to admit I have no idea whether that's been tested recently
<cjwatson> reboot and tell the partitioner to format the partitions right from the start
<t105> there was an option "leave existing data" or "format  partition". the latter had no effect, i think he wasn't evven formatting anything
<cjwatson> the latter sets a flag and causes the partition to be formatted later
<t105> hm. :confused:
<t105> is there an option for that? i started boot: cli
<cjwatson> an option for what?
<t105> for the installer
<cjwatson> to do what?
<t105> to partition first and what you said
<t105> cjwatson	reboot and tell the partitioner to format the partitions right from the start
<cjwatson> yes, of course
<t105> yes but thats what i did... i manually configured the partitions and so it went
<cjwatson> you can either use the guided partitioning options (erase whole disk, etc.) or use manual partitioning and make sure it says "Format the partition: yes" in the detailed view for each of the partitions you're going to mount
<t105> yes i did enter everything manually
<t105> because root will be on a raid partition
<t105> just boot has an own small partition for grub
<cjwatson> I guess it's possible there's some craziness going on with RAID
<cjwatson> it might be worth clearing everything out first with mdadm
<cjwatson> though that shouldn't affect /boot
<t105> because someone suggested lilo is somewhat ill whilst can boot from raid
<cjwatson> there are no errors in the log that might indicate trouble formatting disks, though
<cjwatson> "ill"?
<t105> nah, i don't remember the exact word but... so i said ok, let's use grub
<t105> maybe it is easier to recover if /boot is a regular partition?
<t105> and not on raid1
<cjwatson> I thought you said you did have /boot on a regular partition
<cjwatson> that would be likely to simplify things, yes
<t105> so i did, /boot is a small ext3 partition
<soren> cjwatson: I think we should put the bug nr. in the changelog. If the bug ever gets unprivated, it'll be useful. If not, no harm done.
<cjwatson> soren: ok, go for it
<t105> but as i said, in manual partition config i told him to reformat /boot. i thought all data would be lost? but obviously it didn't format it
<cjwatson> this is getting to the point of being extremely hard to figure out what's going on without sitting in front of the machine and watching you operate it :-/
<t105> heell yes ;-)
<cjwatson> to get past it, I'd be inclined to boot in rescue mode, mount /boot, and rm everything on it
<t105> i will wait till "delete all data" on root is ready, then i'll delete all data on /boot, and let's see what happens
<CIA-24> base-installer: soren * r324 base-installer/debian/changelog: Add reference to bug 187869 in debian/changelog.
<ubotu> Bug 187869 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/187869 is private
<t105> yes kinda like that. but.. deleting 240 gig takes ages...
<t105> i don't want to stop him right now ;)
<t105> who knows... *magic*
<t105> i'll go to the drugstore meanwhile *g*
<cjwatson> 240GB? hope you have backups :)
<cjwatson> do you mean "Delete the partition" rather than "Delete all data"?
<t105> no, data
<cjwatson> and this is 7.10?
<t105> there is none, btw ;)
<t105> well its german btw, so i translate back on the fly ;)
<cjwatson> what is the German text? I can look it up
<cjwatson> it always helps to know exactly what you're doing
<t105> it sais.. dfelete all data on partition
<t105> Lösche Daten auf RAID1 Gerät #0
<t105> so my daughter pulls me... brb ;)
<cjwatson> OH
<cjwatson> you're using the crypto erase thing
<cjwatson> you might as well let it go now I guess, but it isn't what you want
<cjwatson> the way to erase the contents of a partition is to format it
<cjwatson> the crypto erase tool might well not even work properly on RAID; I'm honestly not sure
<cjwatson> I wonder how you ended up seeing that; that option is only presented if you tell the installer to make that partition encrypted
<soren> cjwatson: Hmm... preseed is not in bzr?
<soren> cjwatson: Is that on purpose?
<cjwatson> it's not modified in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> and looks like we've never imported it
<cjwatson> you can either go through the dance to register and import it, or else just upload a modified source package
<CIA-24> hw-detect: soren * r77 hw-detect/ (debian/changelog debian/disk-detect.templates disk-detect.sh): Add preliminary iSCSI support.
<soren> I'll just upload it for now, and add the import thing to my todo list. I'm under a bit of time pressure.
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> (that's what I'd probably do too, though I have got a bunch of stuff imported in the past)
<soren> ISTR that you did special magic to import certain bits? Something about you having history that wasn't available elsewhere?
<CIA-24> hw-detect: soren * r78 hw-detect/debian/changelog: Releasing 1.58ubuntu2
<soren> cjwatson: It seems more appropriate if it's the installer team that imports preseed, though. </lameexcuse>
<soren> :)
<t105> cjwatson: back. ehm.. no, i didn't select any encryption stuff. as the base package failed, i went back to the oartition menu, and voila there was that option. but not mentioned about encryption
<t105> btw, "erase" is still 84%. i suppose: the data, if any, is gone. ;D
<evand> Is it reasonable to make the free space slider work over the entire partition, stopping at the min and max sizes, and converting that value to the percentage of the maximum percentage of the free space behind the scenes?
<evand> Or would it be more clear to continue working in percentage of available space.
<evand> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> soren: you can be in the installer team if you like
<cjwatson> soren: as long as you're prepared with mail filters, since ubuntu-installer is subscribed to all ubiquity bugs
<cjwatson> soren: I did by-hand imports for ones that had historically had lots of Ubuntu uploads
<cjwatson> (based on Launchpad imports) but that's not the case here
<cjwatson> evand: my gut reaction is that the former gives you a better idea of scale
<evand> yay, I was hoping you'd say that
<evand> now to just figure out how to do it
<soren> cjwatson: Re becoming member of installer team: I was afraid you were going to say that :)
<evand> (getting the real size of the partition that is, as the question itself is of no help)
<soren> cjwatson: I'll think about it.
<evand> I've already got the min and max stopping done, so that's not an issue.
<t105> *whooot*? i'm trying to repartition my hds, but i can't delete a new raid md1... but i cant't: "probably in use"
<t105> the partition tool seems to get confused... hm
<t105> well ok it is deleted, but i can't remove the first raid1 entry.
<t105> let's see, if it is still there after reboot . i deleted ALL partitions and i hope he git it
<t105> q: is there a way to start partitioning from the installer in a way i can delete all partitions? because i have no chance to do that from the regular install routine, as it keeps asking for root before writing partition tables
<t105> kinda boot option boot: partman
<seb128> hi
<seb128> is there a known bug about having no LANG or LANGUAGE set to /etc/environment on new installs?
<cjwatson> t105: not as a boot option; normally you would just delete all partitions, create the new ones, and *then* say "Finished with partitioning"
<cjwatson> t105: it only issues the warning you're talking about if you try to proceed past partitioning without creating some partitions that the rest of the installer can work with
<cjwatson> t105: that said, if that isn't working, then a possible workaround would be to delete all the partitions, then select "Configure the Logical Volume Manager"; that ought to cause it to prompt you whether you want to write changes to disk, at which point you'd say yes
<cjwatson> then you can create the partitions you want
<cjwatson> seb128: that was intentionally removed, and it only writes to /etc/default/locale now
<cjwatson> seb128: the changelog is:
<cjwatson>   * No longer write locale settings to /etc/environment after #389466 was
<cjwatson>     fixed.
<evand> localechooser sets /etc/default/locale presumably rather than /etc/environment.  Is this an error?
<cjwatson> seb128: is that bug fixed in Ubuntu's gdm?
<evand> ah, nevermind
<cjwatson>    * Parse /etc/default/locale in gdm pam files, for now (closes: #389466)
<cjwatson> seems to be fixed in our gdm too
<cjwatson> auth    required        pam_env.so readenv=1 envfile=/etc/default/locale
<seb128> cjwatson: no it's not, which means currently english is used for everybody on login
<cjwatson> seb128: so what's the line above doing? :-)
<cjwatson> /etc/default/locale is becoming standard, and is neater - I think we should honour it
<seb128> cjwatson: well, /etc/init.d/gdm has
<seb128> if [ -r /etc/environment ]; then
<seb128>   if LANG=$(pam_getenv -l LANG); then
<seb128>     export LANG
<seb128>   fi
<seb128>   if LANGUAGE=$(pam_getenv -l LANGUAGE); then
<seb128>     export LANGUAGE
<seb128>   fi
<seb128> fi
<seb128> which was how we used to set the LANG and LANGUAGE to use
<seb128> cjwatson: is pam_getenv supposed to use /etc/default/locale?
<seb128> because pam_getenv -l LANG gives nothing
<seb128> and there is no LANGUAGE set /etc/default/locale neither
<cjwatson> hmm, might be worth bugging slangasek about this; I think pam_getenv -l should nowadays also check /etc/default/locale
<cjwatson> its manual page hints at that
<cjwatson>         # We set LANGUAGE only if the languagelist is a list of
<cjwatson>         # languages with alternatives. Otherwise, setting it is useless
<t105> cjwatson: the problem was, i deleted all partitions, but somehow an old raid device survived and i couldn't get rid of it. i made a simple root partition, started, rebooted, and then i was able to delte partitions and NO old raid was there.
<cjwatson>         if echo "$LANGLIST" | grep -q ":"; then
<cjwatson>                 sed -i 's/^# LANGUAGE=$/LANGUAGE=\"'"$LANGLIST"'\"/' $DESTFILE
<cjwatson>         fi
<cjwatson> seb128: in other words it's not an error if LANGUAGE isn't set there
<t105> cjwatson:  btw, i'm doing a fresh install. i selected another mirror (ireland) this time, so let's see if it works
<cjwatson> t105: ok, I'm sorry but at the moment you're outside my experience
<seb128> cjwatson: ok
<t105> i was just wondering if there might have been some inconsistent mirror last time my install broke
<t105> does that happen?
<cjwatson> it is possible, but would not match your symptoms
<t105> because... i did everything as the first time but used other mirror, now it sais "install ok"
<t105> and voila, kernel is up
<t105> *phew* that was one hard thingy
<t105> now it's installing xubuntu ;-)
<t105> cjwatson: thank you very much!
<cjwatson> interesting
<cjwatson> glad to help, even though I'm still not entirely sure what went wrong ...
<t105> yes, me too
<t105> but as i read the syslog i had the feeling, that some packages where installed in wrong order - or wrong place
<t105> whatever that had caused
<cjwatson> no, I understand where that impression came from but it's not the case
<cjwatson> initramfs-tools is installed before the kernel, correctly so - however it is a bug in initramfs-tools that it fails to handle being configured on a system that has /boot/initrd.img-BLAH but not /lib/modules/BLAH
<t105> ;-)
<cjwatson> evand: this grub-installer stuff in summary.py is breaking for me
<cjwatson> evand: I can see one obvious fix (it's handling subp.communicate output wrongly), but it seems weird for it to be using os-prober to get the list of possible targets for grub at all?
<t105> hm. looking at the problems those other people had, maybe there is a bug in initramfs-tools?
<cjwatson> t105: yes, there is
<cjwatson> t105: that is why there is a bug open on initramfs-tools ;-)
<evand> cjwatson: Ok, I'll take a look at it.  The use of os-prober is to get human readable names.
<cjwatson> evand: right, but it only works if there's something there already
<t105> well... then this is a monday bug. or a bug depending on nationality (server) {insert wild guessing here}
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> I think I understand
<cjwatson> t105: I think I explained it adequately above, at least to my own satisfaction ;-)
<evand> right, so if a partition isn't going to be there in the future it doesn't include it in the list.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2443 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/summary.py: handle the output of subp.communicate correctly; [0] is stdout, then splitlines to get a list of items one per line
<cjwatson> evand: how does that look? beforehand it crashed for me (os-prober's output was empty)
<evand> ah, much better.  Sorry about that, I thought I tested os-prober being empty, but apparently not.
<cjwatson> looks better now. slightly odd that it still defaults to (hd0) which isn't in the list though
<cjwatson> maybe default to the first disk instead? but otherwise it looks great, an excellent improvement
<evand> that's still somewhat I work in progress.  I have to finish off the KDE bits and obviously do some more testing.  But I've been stock piling ubiquity branches as of late :/.
<evand> ah, will do
<evand> and thanks
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2444 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.install-any): * Update installed file list for apt-setup 1:0.31ubuntu3.
<cjwatson> hmm, apt-setup's signed Release handling is a little bit broken wrt pockets; will fix when I get a chance
<cjwatson> in fact, very broken. argh.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2445 ubiquity/ (87 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  - Add proxy configuration to the advanced dialog (LP: #131421).
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2446 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/summary.py):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Import DebconfError correctly in summary component (thanks, Jesus L.
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  Alvaro; LP: #177442).
<evand> cjwatson: do you think this is reasonable? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4359/
<t105> cjwatson: i found some strange entries in my debug.0 : "... CFI: Found no ck804xrom @ffc00000 device at location zero
<t105> JEDEC: Found no ck804xrom @ffc00000 device at location zero"
<t105> googles has some resources about that... nvidia... driver... >=4 gb ram .... kernel-patch?... well that kind of stuff no one wants to run into ;)
<t105> i guess there is no chance including nvidia-stuff in the installer
<t105> hm, sata-nv IS in ubuntu... strange
<cjwatson> evand: I think you should be able to use PARTITION_INFO $oldid rather than iterating over PARTITIONS
<cjwatson> evand: I'm having a hard time figuring out what totsize actually is - it doesn't seem to be the total of anything. Is it the original size of the partition being resized?
<cjwatson> t105: can't help you here, try #ubuntu-kernel
<cjwatson> the installer is strictly userspace :)
<cjwatson> evand: maybe use $hcursize instead?
<cjwatson> in fact - looks like you could just use the value of new_size, unless I'm misunderstanding something; the current size returned by GET_RESIZE_RANGE should be the same as what you get back from iterating over PARTITIONS
<cjwatson> but I haven't seen the ubiquity code so am not entirely sure
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-09
<evand> cjwatson_: I thought I tried using partition info and it didn't report the size
<evand> I'll look again though
<evand> oh and totsize is the size of the partition itself
<evand> hrmm, I'll take another look
<xivulon> evand I did do half clean-up of wubi sourcetree at the end
<xivulon> have explained in an email
<xivulon> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/hardy_new
<evand> xivulon: ok, thanks, I'll take a look in a bit
<evand> cjwatson_: I think you may be misunderstanding.  On a 5.4 GB partition, I get a new_size of 1.6 GB, a MAXSIZE of 3.0 GB a MINSIZE of 229.1 MB a PERCENT of 7% and a TOTSIZE of 5.4 GB.
<evand> The idea is to get the exact size of the partition to establish the bounds for the partition resize bar
<evand> it's then futher bounded (by not letting you go past the values) by the maximum and minimum amount you can resize by.
<evand> I'll look into it further tonight though, maybe I'm the one misunderstanding after all
<CIA-24> ubiquity: superm1 * r2447 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py): add temporary resolution workaround to mythbuntu frontend until bug 38442 is resolved
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 38442 in ubiquity "Ubiquity dialogues too large for 800x600 display" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38442
<CIA-24> ubiquity: superm1 * r2448 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/mythbuntu_apply.py): allow a case of no themes being removed
<CIA-24> ubiquity: superm1 * r2449 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/mythbuntu_apply.py: correct minor typo
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-02
<davmor2> cjwatson: on oem install why is it that you have to type in you username where as in ubiquity a username gets put in automatically?
<davmor2> on end user sorry not very clear
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r125 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Only mark the partition table as changed due to CHANGE_FILE_SYSTEM if it
<CIA-3> partman-base: actually makes a change (i.e. the partition wasn't already using that
<CIA-3> partman-base: filesystem or didn't have that flag set). This avoids the partition
<CIA-3> partman-base: table being rewritten even if partman did nothing more than autousing
<CIA-3> partman-base: swap (LP: #287660).
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm still having issues with kubuntu oem.  After the enduser details are in I hit forward and I just get a black screen still
<davmor2> I'm trying it on mt all intel machine incase it's a nvidia thing and I'll try 32 bit too incase it's a 64bit issue
<cjwatson> davmor2: there's an open bug about the username not being automatically filled in by oem-config's KDE frontend
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool :) I'm still having issues with oem but I'll work through every option I can think of to see if any of them work
<cjwatson> davmor2: TBH, it sounds like this is a Kubuntu or driver problem rather than something specifically wrong with oem-config
<davmor2> I'm letting Riddell know as I work through them
<davmor2> cjwatson: I just hit a-c-F1 to look for some logs for Riddell and there is a message about an issue with oem_config_dm (or something similar) and xserver timing out.  Which logs would be best to look at?
<cjwatson> davmor2: /var/log/oem-config.log, /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<davmor2> cjwatson: in oem-config.log at the end it says.  Fatal server error:(NL)  Server is already active for display 0 (NL) If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again. (NL)  a bit about contact x.org (NL) ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<davmor2> (NL) = new line :)
<davmor2> it repeats that 4 times
<davmor2> cjwatson: oem install has worked fine on my all intel box
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1032 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Remove CD-specific language from boot screens (LP: #14722).
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r71 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Work around a long standing GTK label bug by using a Python version of
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * libview's WrapLabel.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1033 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu14
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson:  Is there any reason why there is no encrypted home on Kubuntu desktop?
<cjwatson> davmor2: requires separate implementation in the KDE frontend
<davmor2> cjwatson: ah okay cool just wanted to check it wasn't an oversight :)
<CIA-3> user-setup: evand * r149 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply):
<CIA-3> user-setup: chroot to get the mount passphrase and mount /sys and /dev/shm to
<CIA-3> user-setup: support the encrypted home code.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-03
<CIA-3> user-setup: evand * r150 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu9
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r2993 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.98ubuntu1, choose-mirror 2.27ubuntu3, console-setup 1.28ubuntu5,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: partman-base 128ubuntu5, user-setup 1.23ubuntu9.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r589 trunk/ (9 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Tell components' prepare method whether they're being run unfiltered, to
<CIA-3> oem-config: make it possible to write a component that only works in unfiltered
<CIA-3> oem-config: mode.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r2994 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.6
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r590 trunk/ (debian/changelog lib/frontend/base.py): Fix Debconf import in BaseFrontend.
<blackjack> hello is there any one can help me?
<blackjack> is there anyone?
<blackjack> please anyone  :(
<blackjack>  :'(
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: it's possible to add a debug mode on germinate .
<saispo> ?
<blackjack> hello
<blackjack> i am haveing problem
<blackjack> i cant install ubuntu with wubi
<saispo> i think it's not the appropriate channel :)
<davmor2> blackjack: is this on jaunty
<blackjack> can u tell in which channel i can have this help?
<saispo> #ubuntu maybe ?
<blackjack> i didnt get it davmor
<blackjack> thanks
<evand> saispo: for future reference, this is the right channel for wubi bugs.  Or rather, to be told to file a bug with all the logs :)
<saispo> evand: oups, i think his problem was related to an incorrect use of wubi ;)
<davmor2> evand: I sorted it
<davmor2> I tracked him down sorted now :)
<evand> cjwatson: This [1] was shown to me in meeting with Julian's team.  Admittedly it's roughly the design I was thinking of, sans the continent drop down box, but I think it's spot on.  Do you have any issues with this design before I use it as a model going forward?
<evand> 1: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikibooks/en/6/69/Tiger_System_Preferences_Date_&_Time_Time_Zone.png
<evand> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> evand: that look okay :)
<evand> :)
<davmor2> evand: hey dude you know on the timezone map for is the plan to simplify the map as a whole and lose the need for the zoom feature?  If so then I think it will work quite nicely :)
<evand> yes
<davmor2> evand: See now seeing it, it makes a lot more sense than hearing about it :)
<evand> heh
<davmor2> evand: When you described the plan it sounded awful.  But seeing it means it now makes sense :)
<evand> haha
<davmor2> cjwatson: you about?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r2995 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog debian/init):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Fallback to noninteractive if automatic fails
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - If the X server fails to startup (due to issues with vesa, or automatic
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  probing), don't fail the entire bootup.
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Fall back to noninteractive in these cases rather than attempting to start
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  gdm/kdm/etc.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-04
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r62 trunk/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Fixed typo preventing partial zeroing in virtual disk space
<CIA-3> wubi:  allocation
<CIA-3> wubi: * Stopped console windows from popping up when running commands
<CIA-3> wubi: * Added salt to the password hashing algorithm
<davmor2> evand: umenu on intrepid is still invalid cd
<davmor2> evand: Jaunty even
<evand> davmor2: I'm in the process of replacing umenu and wubi with the version from trunk (python based), I'm just waiting for the alpha to release as this is somewhat intrusive.
<davmor2> evand ah righto
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r72 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py usbcreator/wrap_label.py):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Fix nonsense 1 byte writes of the casper-rw ext3 loopback fs
<CIA-3> usb-creator: (LP: #313364).
<davmor2> evand: I may of just discovered an issue with m-a and encrypted-home.  I'm just trying again without encrypted home to double check but m-a was listed to import and didn't :(  I'll check it again with encrypted home to upload log etc but just wanted to figure out if it was m-a or encrypted home
<davmor2> Evand: worked without encrypted home.  I'll try it again with encrypted home and upload the logs and stuff if it fails
<davmor2> (10:48:41) davmor2: evand: I may of just discovered an issue with m-a and encrypted-home.  I'm just trying again without encrypted home to double check but m-a was listed to import and didn't :(  I'll check it again with encrypted home to upload log etc but just wanted to figure out if it was m-a or encrypted home
<davmor2> (10:55:15) davmor2: Evand: worked without encrypted home.  I'll try it again with encrypted home and upload the logs and stuff if it fails
<davmor2> didn't see you'd loged off
<evand> ah, that would make sense.  So m-a doesn't import the items it lists when encrypt home is enabled?
<davmor2> evand: looks that way but I'm just re-trying to confirm now
<evand> if you can, please file a bug against migration-assistant
<davmor2> evand: I'm just wondering at what point the home directory get encrypted is it before stuff gets written to it or after?  If it's after then might it be that m-a just can't get access to write to it?
<evand> exactly
<davmor2> Yay might of figured something out for myself :)
<cjwatson> saispo: germinate -v will add more verbosity
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1034 ubuntu/ (build/config/lpia.cfg debian/changelog): Move lpia to 2.6.28-2 kernels.
<saispo> cjwatson: yep or print in the python code ;-)
<saispo> i fix my problem :)
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1035 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu15
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r73 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Basic file copy error handling.
<davmor2> evand: Failed bug 325257  I've uploaded /var/log/installer/syslog anything else of use?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325257 in migration-assistant "Jaunty: Migration-assistant fails in-conjunction with Encrypted Home" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325257
<evand> davmor2: should be sufficient.  I have a fairly good idea of where and why it's failing.
<davmor2> np's :)
<saispo> cjwatson: on hardy, debian installer is synced to 2.6.24-23 ?
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: Encrypted LVM seems to be borked
<davmor2> it drops into initramfs
<davmor2> is there anyway to get the logs off the drive?
<CIA-3> casper: TheMuso * r574 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> casper: scripts/casper-bottom/30accessibility &
<CIA-3> casper: ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility: If using a laptop, enable the laptop
<CIA-3> casper: keyboard layout.
<TheMuso> davmor2: At one point I remember mounting an encrypted disk by hand, however I can't remember the steps, in terms of how to call the crypt utils to enter the passphrase etc.
<davmor2> TheMuso: Thanks
<TheMuso> davmor2: I guess you could check the initramfs scripts for the cryptsetup stuff.
<TheMuso> Thats probably something similar to what I did.
<davmor2> ta
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r591 trunk/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Move xserver-xorg dependency to oem-config-gtk and oem-config-kde, since
<CIA-3> oem-config: it's only needed by oem-config-dm which isn't used by
<CIA-3> oem-config: oem-config-debconf.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r587 jaunty-alpha-4/debian/ (changelog control): cherry-pick r591 from trunk
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r588 jaunty-alpha-4/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-3> oem-config: 1.28ubuntu5, localechooser 2.09ubuntu1, user-setup 1.23ubuntu9.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r589 jaunty-alpha-4/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.54.4
<davmor2> evand: I just did a whole drive install and m-a poped up is it meant too?  I didn't think it was.
<evand> it happens sometimes, it's a bug
<davmor2> evand ah okay :)
<cjwatson> saispo: appears to be, yes
<saispo> yep, i miss to sync my preseed :x
<saispo> i think, i will cron this task
<CIA-3> partman-base: evand * r126 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/parted):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Filter out disks that have mounted partitions again. This was
<CIA-3> partman-base: accidentally lost in the last Debian merge.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r592 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): merge from jaunty-alpha-4 branch
<Haegin> Hi, which files can I successfully overwrite to keep my netboot installer up to date (obviously not preseed.cfg but is the rest of the pxe boot tar file ok to overwrite?
<Haegin> s/preseed.cfg/ubuntu-installer\/i386\/boot-images\/text.cfg/
<evand> cjwatson: http://www.tuxradar.com/files/ubuntu_vs_7-1.png
<evand> Entire article: http://www.tuxradar.com/node/33
<xivulon> evand did you have a chance of playing with wubi?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-05
<xivulon> should be ok now (except for transparency and some remaining bugs)
<xivulon> I plan to try grub2 now so some breakage is expected
<evand> xivulon: I did.  I filed a bug about it not using the native theme.
<evand> This was in Windows 7, which as mentioned previously, does not work with the NT bootloader integration code in Wubi
<evand> xivulon: you should grab a copy if you can spare the bandwidth and space, the beta is free.
 * evand bed, out
<xivulon> ehe my hd is full do not have 10gb for a new vm
<xivulon> ops too late
<foka> Hi!  I know it is a totally crazy question, but I am wondering how hard it would be to backport the Debian-installer in 8.10 to 8.04.x so that hardy can be installed on machines with FakeRAID (SATA RAID)?  :-)
<foka> I am seriously considering giving it a try, but would like to hear from you, ubuntu-installer gurus here esp. the scope and difficulties involved before I begin diving into it.  Many thanks!
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: Are there actually any netboot images yet I only see hardy and intrepid on cdimages but they are listed on the tracker?
<cjwatson> davmor2: they're on archive, but may not be properly linked. Talking to Steve about it now
<davmor2> cjwatson: ta
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r593 trunk/ (7 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Start bterm and give oem-config a controlling terminal if using the
<CIA-3> oem-config: debconf frontend.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r594 trunk/ (debian/changelog oem-config):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Point stderr back to the log file after starting bterm, since it
<CIA-3> oem-config: redirects it to the tty.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1036 ubuntu/ (build/pkg-lists/base debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Remove bootchart-udeb; it's been unmaintained for a long time, may not
<CIA-3> debian-installer: work properly any more anyway, and we hardly ever used it.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r595 trunk/ (debian/changelog oem-config-firstboot):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Run the debconf frontend in a UTF-8 locale (en_US.UTF-8, since d-i
<CIA-3> oem-config: guarantees that that always exists) so that newt uses proper window
<CIA-3> oem-config: borders and can display non-ASCII characters.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r596 trunk/oem-config: fix log file name
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r597 trunk/oem-config: fix typo
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r598 trunk/ (debian/changelog oem-config): Redirect stderr to the log file as early as possible in oem-config.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r599 trunk/oem-config: catch OSError too
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2996 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Adjust the way we open the debug log so that sys.stderr doesn't end up
<CIA-3> ubiquity: being fd 4.
<CarlFK> http://wiki.debian.org/FosdemVideo2009  i'm trying to help these guys out, who are scrambling to get everything together right now, which is why I am not bothering them.  so I am bothering ya'll :)
<CarlFK> something isn't quite right with a preseed file
<CarlFK> preseed is the problem I would like to work on, but trying to simulate the bootable usb stick is now my problem: this boots, but hangs: http://dpaste.com/117027/
<CarlFK> running an installer in a vm seems like something this #chan would know something about ...
<CarlFK> debian-40r6-i386-businesscard.iso   is 50mb, so it won't take all day to run that script
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-06
<nschembr_> is there a group handling the livecd?
<nschembr_> I found an inconsistency in the boot scripts
<nschembr_> I found an inconsistency in the boot scripts
<nschembr_> I'm remastering the livecd.
<nschembr_> I needed to include a static ip address
<nschembr_> I used a working /etc/network/interface file
<nschembr_> the disk continued to boot dhcp
<nschembr_> I found the option ip=frommedia
<nschembr_> the text file for isolinux for this option is blank
<nschembr_> that is not the bug
<nschembr_> The bug, if I've included a /etc/network/interface file
<nschembr_> /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/23networking should use it without the option ip=frommedia
<nschembr_> is this a bug?
<nschembr_> is this the correct irc channel
<CIA-3> casper: TheMuso * r575 trunk/debian/changelog:
<CIA-3> casper: ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility:
<CIA-3> casper: - If using a laptop, enable the laptop keyboard layout
<CIA-3> casper: - There is no longer a need to set gconf values as root in only-ubiquity
<CIA-3> casper:  mode
<CIA-3> casper: TheMuso * r576 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.156
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r600 trunk/ (debian/changelog lib/components/timezone.py):
<CIA-3> oem-config: In unfiltered mode, don't reask locale questions in the timezone
<CIA-3> oem-config: component.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r601 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Drop priority of user-setup/encrypt-home question so that it isn't asked
<CIA-3> oem-config: in unfiltered mode.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r74 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Sync the disk at the end of installation.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r602 trunk/ (8 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Add a "network" component (only usable in the debconf frontend at the
<CIA-3> oem-config: moment) that runs netcfg.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r603 trunk/debian/oem-config.templates: add network choice to oem-config/steps
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r604 trunk/lib/frontend/base.py: add network to VALID_PAGES in BaseFrontend too
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r605 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.54.5
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r127 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog partman-base.templates):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Add partman/default_filesystem template so that we can remove hardcoding
<CIA-3> partman-base: of ext3 from elsewhere in partman, and make the default filesystem
<CIA-3> partman-base: preseedable.
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r128 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 128ubuntu6
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r745 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 58ubuntu3
<redmage123> Hello all.
<redmage123> Hello all. zn
<redmage123> anybody alive here?
<redmage123> Hello?  Anybody around?
<redmage123> Hello.  anyone around?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-07
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2997 ubiquity/ (6 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Stop taking account of progress bar cancellation in the implementation
<CIA-3> ubiquity: of the PROGRESS START and PROGRESS STOP commands; neither cdebconf nor
<CIA-3> ubiquity: debconf does so and thus confmodules don't expect it (LP: #313259).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2998 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py: also make sure KDE progress dialog is reset (thereby resetting cancelled state) on progress_stop
<superm1> cjwatson, i wanted to ask you if you had any better ideas than that Timer hack that I put together to try to skip pages based on earlier selections in mythbuntu_ui?
<superm1> on fast systems it seems that it's really racey, but I haven't been able to come up with a better way to do it
<cjwatson> redmage123: it's the weekend, mailing ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com would probably be better than asking if anyone's around every hour or two :)
<cjwatson> superm1: I don't see anything matching "Timer" in mythbuntu_ui - can you give me a reference?
<superm1> cjwatson, ah sorry i wasn't sure if you had watched the commits i've done.  look at components/mythbuntu.py
<superm1> i'm making a "fake" page that sets a short timer to go off and mark the page as completed
<superm1> and then in mythbuntu_ui I set the dbfilter to that page skipper with the intent that the timer automatically advances pages when asked to
<cjwatson> sounds pretty awful
<cjwatson> surely something more like the automation stuff would be better
<superm1> well the problem was i didn't want to apply the automation stuff to everything
<superm1> just on a few of the pages
<cjwatson> i.e. don't show the page if there are no questions to ask on it
<superm1> well that's the thing, the questions should still be getting asked
<superm1> I just want the answers as currently set to be used
<cjwatson> asked via debconf protocol != asked to user
<cjwatson> anyway, I'm not going to work this out on a Saturday I'm afraid, not when I've been away from family for a week ;-)
<cjwatson> ask me on Monday and I'll look at it
<superm1> sure, i wasn't meaning to pull you away for a while, just wondering if you had ideas off hand.  have a good weekend :)
<cjwatson> the commits above were just catching up on a bit of mail and such
<cjwatson> I suspect that embracing-and-extending the automation logic is the best path to something sane, at least
<superm1> okay.  i'll try to think about it some more looking for a method to do so
<cjwatson> wow, I never realised there was so much weird stuff in the mythbuntu frontend
<cjwatson> we definitely need to refactor some of it or it is practically guaranteed to be broken at some point :-/
<cjwatson> (the inspect.stack stuff)
<superm1> i've been working on refactoring a lot of it to try to prevent future breakage, but it's always a little bit at a time
<cjwatson> yeah, understood
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-08
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2999 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman_commit.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Catch partman/exception_handler and partman/exception_handler_note from
<CIA-3> ubiquity: partman-commit as well as partman (LP: #324976).
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-08
<CIA-52> ubiquity: superm1 * r3744 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Drop update-rc.d calls from oem-config scripts as it's only supported
<CIA-52> ubiquity: via upstart now.
<akk> Is there an appropriate channel to ask about grub2 issues? Is this it?
<CIA-52> ubiquity: superm1 * r3745 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py): misc: return True/False from execute_root rather than None.
<shtylman_> the lucid slideshow still says welcome to 9.10 :)
<akk> Is this the right place to ask grub2 questions? The 10_linux script is generating entries that don't work at all
<akk> and I'm trying to figure out how to get them to work.
<akk> (in karmic)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-09
<shtylman_> cjwatson: is it too late to do a sync with debian?
<shtylman_> http://packages.debian.org/sid/libluabind-dev
<shtylman_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libluabind-dev&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<shtylman_> the luabind in ubuntu is older
<shtylman_> cjwatson: I don't know much about when those syncs happen
<shtylman_> or how
<CIA-52> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r192 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (8 files in 8 dirs): Bump release in welcome.html to 10.04.
<ev_> ^ shtylman: fixed
<cjwatson> shtylman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3728 plugins-conversion/debian/ubiquity.install-any: Add back accidentally removed partman_commit to debian/ubiquity.install-any.
<ogra> ev_, hey, so i tested the debconf frontend yesterday on my minimally built rootfs
<ogra> (talking about oem-config here)
<ev_> okay
<ogra> the system is a basic debootstrapped rootfs with a small amount of configuration (loopback interface, minimal fstab etc) but without user keyboard or timezone setup
<ogra> the plan was to do these through oem-config which i preinstall by default
<ogra> it runs fine ... but ...
<ogra> it seems to forcefully go into tasksel at some point and tries to configure network etc and in the end it loops back to the beginning
<ogra> though it apparently uses the settings i chose from debconf
<ogra> i.e. the second run is in german, preseeds from the first run are set in the ui
<ogra> am i missing something i.e. a preseed file that tells oem-config to actually write its stuff and remove itself ?
<ogra> and how do i avoid the tasksel run
<ogra> oh, and on a sidenote installing the -gtk frontend pulls in fvwm1 by default (which is ok dpendency wise (metacity pulls in 300M of recommends) but didnt seem to run properly)
<ev> ogra: you can remove /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-network.py and /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-tasks.py if you don't need them.
<ogra> does that also affect the debconf ui ?
<ev> yes
<ogra> cool !
<ogra> i'll probably keep network for the time server stuff ...
<ogra> just occurs to me it might be helpful :)
<ogra> how do i tell it to actually write the configs to disk and restart ?
<ev> I'm confused as to what you're asking.  Once oem-config gets to the install component, it writes the configuration you've selected to the disk.  Please provide logs if it's not getting that far.
<ev> (/var/log/oem-config.log, /var/log/syslog)
<ogra> ok, it might be qemu being at fault, i didnt test the whole thing on real HW yet ... will do that today and we'll see
<ogra> the qemu arm kernel for arm we use has a weird hack to emulate a v7 CPU on HW thats actually not capable of doing so
<ogra> that might have bad sideeffects
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3729 plugins-conversion/ubiquity/components/ubi-partman.py: Fix partition create dialog.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3730 plugins-conversion/gui/gtk/ (stepPartAdvanced.ui stepReady.ui ubiquity.ui): Move alignments to the right place.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3731 plugins-conversion/gui/gtk/ (stepPartAdvanced.ui stepReady.ui): It is not necessary to disable the minimize button for GTK+ dialogs, as it is done so automatically.
<shtylman> cjwatson: thanks
<ogra> ev, ok, finally got to test the thing on real HW, one obvious thing i see in the log (apart from locale errors) is:
<ogra> grep: /target/etc/apt/sources.list: No such file or directory
<ogra> indeed there is no /target dir on a oem system
<ev> don't worry about that one
<ogra> there is a traceback directly below ...
 * ogra pastes
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/372590/
<ogra> ev, ^^
<ogra> and after that the whole app restarts and i have to re-select everything again
<ogra> (thats with network and tasksel bits removed btw
<ogra> )
<ev> ogra: ah, can you file a new bug with that, so I can look at it in earnest tomorrow?  I have to leave shortly.
<ogra> ok, will do, i just wanted to be sure its not me missing something
<ev> thanks
<ev> it's definitely a bug
<ogra> since i dont use d-i to set up the system that could well be
<ogra> ok
 * ogra will try the gtk ui now ... and file bugs on the go if i see any
<ogra> hmm, gtk even fails earlier, no log at all
<ogra> seems like the DM doesnt come up
<ogra> hmm, does oem-config-gtk essentially need an oem user being created in advance ? the code looks like its trying to start the -dm process with a username
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> it assumes that that was created during installation
<cjwatson> and indeed further that no ordinary user was created during installation
<ogra> hmm, k, is there any documentation how to create this user ?
<ogra> i wonder why the debconf frontend doesnt need it too ...
<persia> ogra: Look at oem-config-prepare
<cjwatson> no, oem-config-prepare doesn't do it
 * persia fails
<ogra> right
<ogra> thats only touching a file that upstart reads on next boot
<ogra> i already create that file in rootstock
<cjwatson> no docs that I know of - try 'sudo adduser --uid 29999 oem'
<ogra> ok
<ogra> any specific password ?
<cjwatson> doesn't matter
<ogra> k
 * ogra treis to boot that 
<shtylman_> ev: how goes the plugin migration?
<cjwatson> I'm confused about where the oem user is used right now, though
<cjwatson> I can't actually find it dropping to that user any more
<ogra> well, and i still see the same python backtrace on the screen
<ogra> sadly it doesnt go into the log
<ogra> hard to capture it ...
<ogra> i think ubiquity-dm uses the user
<cjwatson> maybe I just did that because you have to have *some* user created during installation
<cjwatson> except it doesn't
<cjwatson> we tell it 'root' as the username
<ogra> oh
<ogra> well, root exists with locked pw as it should be
<cjwatson> what is the traceback?
<ogra> let me try if i can capture it on a serial console
<ogra> i dont have a separate monitor for my babbage so would have to actually write it down on paper and switch modes back and forth :)
<cjwatson> the last couple of function names and line numbers, and the exception type would do
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/372619/
<ogra> voila
<ogra> :)
<ogra> dm.run(*sys.argv[4:]) made me suspect the user
<ogra> though its probably more related to OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<cjwatson> no X server installed
<ogra> urgh
<cjwatson> you wouldn't normally run ubiquity-dm for debconf_ui
<ogra> i installed metacity ...
<cjwatson> and oem-config-firstboot doesn't run ubiquity-dm in the debconf_ui case
<ogra> indeed i didnt check it doesnt pull in X
<cjwatson> so if you're trying to use debconf_ui, you're Doing It Wrong somehow :)
<ogra> yeah, indeed
<ogra> i had debconf ui
<ogra> that had a looping bug i just filed
<ogra> and now wanted to try the gtk ui
<ogra> oh silly me, sorry for wasting your time
 * ogra installs xorg
<cjwatson> fwiw oem-config bugs should go on ubiquity now
<ogra> oh, ok
<ogra> the new deps are horrid though ... i liked the old oem-config a lot more in that regard
<ogra> oem-config-gtk pulls in fvwm1 by default if you dont specify a perticular WM ... not sure you consider that a bug
<ogra> (i know i produce very special usecases here anyway)
<cjwatson> oem-config used to have pretty similar dependencies; attributing this to the merge is wrong
<ogra> things like crypto-disks ?
<cjwatson> from before the merge:
<cjwatson> Package: oem-config-gtk
<cjwatson> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${python:Depends}, oem-config (= ${binary:Version}), xserver-xorg, python-gtk2, python-glade2, python-cairo, metacity
<ogra> that looks a lot smaller to what i get
<cjwatson> x-window-manager is just more generic; deal with it :)
<ogra> yeah, i will indeed
<cjwatson> encrypted disks: yes, that's true; I'd prefer the guts to be in ubiquity-common
<ogra> i'm not sure yet i'll use the gtk-ui at all ... all i need is TZ/lang/kbd and user setup
<cjwatson> that would make more sense in some ways
<ogra> and it somehow feels bloated to pull in X for it by default
<cjwatson> for your use case it's probably more sensible to use debconf_ui, once we fix it
<ogra> OTOH its tricky to find out if the user wanted X or just a minimal debootstrap for his arm board
<ogra> well, if X and a WM are there and all of oem-config is removed cleanly, why not use it ... but its painful to decide in advance when i bootstrap the system
<cjwatson> I'd be happy for us to try to shrink oem-config down a bit, if it's useful to your team
<ogra> it definately is
<persia> ogra: Can you use your tasksel interface to get a hint?  If some -desktop or -netbook task is installed, use an X gui?
<ogra> i think the usecase for armel stuff will move more and more to cross-rolled images built by OEMs
<cjwatson> so the question in that bug you filed is why it's touching install.py at all; that's ubiquity-only code
<ogra> persia, i could even put the install of oem-config till very late in the build and check if xorg and a WM are there
<ogra> strikes me ...
<ogra> hmm, i'll do exactly that  :D
<cjwatson> this is probably a regression introduced by superm1 converting Install to be a plugin
<cjwatson> superm1: ^-
<cjwatson> (bug 519398)
<persia> ogra: That's even better.  You probably want to have some logic that does gtk/qt detection as well.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519398 in ubiquity "oem-config with debconf frontent goes into endless loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519398
<cjwatson> the approach taken by us in d-i is to select the oem-config frontend by preseeding
<ogra> persia, yeah, thats easy, it just didnt occur to me that i could just run a second apt-get install after the rootfs is there and check whats installed
<ogra> persia, so thanks for your question, it gave me the right idea :)
<superm1> cjwatson, those changes were only made to gtk_ui
 * ogra sees a oem-config screen \o/
<ogra> looks awful when unthemed but it seems to do its job ...
<ogra> hmm, does it expect K/GDM to be there at the end ?
<ogra> it just loops as well now
 * ogra grabs the log
<ogra> argh
<ogra> it wipes the log on restart it seems
<cjwatson> superm1: hmm
<ogra> nothing useful in there
<cjwatson> ah, sorry, looks like maybe a regression due to the big merge
<cjwatson> I'm obviously confused, since Install *is* meant to be called in oem-config - it just does less
 * cjwatson blames having a wriggling child in his lap
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/372649/ is the log thats left over after gtk-ui restarted
<ogra> seems its removed before the new startup
<ogra> since i ran through all steps
<cjwatson> but PROGRESS REGION obviously can't work with debconf_ui
<cjwatson> I'll abstract that, I guess
<cjwatson> will make the code clearer anyway
<ogra> can we have a change to not delete the log with the next upload so i can get some erros msg more easily for you guys ?
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3746 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Don't issue PROGRESS REGION command under debconf_ui (LP: #519398).
<cjwatson> ogra: which log are you seeing being deleted?  all the code I can find that writes to oem-config.log is careful to append
<cjwatson> ogra: (if you answered, I missed it, sorry)
<ogra> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/372649/ has the full log after i went though a full oem-install-gtk run that restarted, thats after the restart and i would expect to simply have some more content in it
<cjwatson> ogra: definitely not being erased - you can see that it has "Ubiquity 2.1.16 (oem-config)
<cjwatson> " in there multiple times, which is only emitted at the start of a run
<ogra> ah
<cjwatson> ogra: you'll get more if you run in debug mode
<ogra> well, then i wonder why its so empty
<ogra> debconf is clearly more noisy
<cjwatson> because you aren't running in debug mode :-)
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> understood
<ogra> the last line is intresting though
<ogra> given my HW doesnt deal with any grub stuff
<cjwatson> fairly cosmetic, I'd expect
<cjwatson> the code in question is run unconditionally
<ogra> yes, likely, since thats at the start
<ogra> i'll do some debug runs tomorrow
<cjwatson> it doesn't imply that that bit of the UI is actually used
<ogra> effectively it feels like it behaves the same as the debconf ui
<cjwatson> is that a feature or a bug? :)
<ogra> it seems to get a little further before restarting, but that might be caused by the separate progressbar that pops up
<ogra> well, i mean the same in the way it restarts
<ogra> :)
<ogra> which would indeed be a bug
<cjwatson> must be a different crash, since the one I just fixed is definitely specific to debconf_ui
<cjwatson> exactly what command are you using to start it?
<ogra> none, i boot the image
<cjwatson> ok, and please confirm which log file you're looking at there?
<ogra> in advance i run "touch /var/lib/oem-config/run" at the end of the image build
<ogra> the log file is oem-config.log
<ogra> in /var/log
<ogra> so upstart starts it
<cjwatson> please check if there's anything of interest in syslog
<ogra> oh, a *lot* !
<ogra> hmm, it seems to try to run update-initramfs
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/372712/
<ogra> but that doesnt seem to stop it ...
<cjwatson> locking trouble?  odd
<cjwatson> ogra: is libc6-vfp gone for good?  if so, there's an installer patch I can drop
<cjwatson> ogra: configure_hardware might just be wrong for the oem-config case.  I think running *some* of it is deliberate but it might need some thought ...
<cjwatson> and certainly, anything that involves debconf access there by reconfigured packages can never have worked since the merge, since it doesn't go to the effort of setting up a throwaway db
<joshk> cjwatson: hey, what more useful information can be provided here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/517797
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 517797 in ubiquity "apt does not time out during initial update" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<joshk> i feel like it's pretty obvious what's going on
<joshk> i can attach syslog but it just sounds like a waste of time
<joshk> it's a regression from karmic and earlier, the same code still hangs on earlier releases but eventually times out, which is fine by me
<cjwatson> joshk: gently larted bug triager and reassigned to apt
<cjwatson> oh, and tagged regression-potential
<cjwatson> nothing jumps out at me, mvo will have to look at this one
<joshk> cjwatson: thank you!
<joshk> yeah, 9.10 uses the same flag
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-10
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3747 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-52> ubiquity:  - Don't add partition bar frames for devices we can't find for whatever
<CIA-52> ubiquity:  reason (LP: #485450).
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3748 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-console-setup.py):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Pass model, layout, variant, and options to rewrite_xorg_conf
<CIA-52> ubiquity: (LP: #514646).
<CIA-52> pkgsel: cjwatson * r155 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-52> pkgsel: Install zh-hans language packs for zh_CN, and zh-hant language packs for
<CIA-52> pkgsel: zh_TW (LP: #517621).
<CIA-52> pkgsel: cjwatson * r156 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.25ubuntu5
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3749 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Install zh-hans language packs for zh_CN, and zh-hant language packs for
<CIA-52> ubiquity: zh_TW (LP: #517621).
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3750 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-console-setup.py): Fix crash on keyboard variant selection (LP: #512953).
<dmarkey> is it possible to disable specific entries in tasksel
<cjwatson> dmarkey: yes, preseed tasksel/skip-tasks
<cjwatson> ev: don't suppose you could have a look at bug 507343?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507343 in ubiquity "[kde] Ubiquity crashed in OEM configuration" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507343
<dmarkey> cjwatson: genious, as always
<cjwatson> there's a report from karmic as well
<ev> cjwatson: will do
<cjwatson> thanks
<ev> hrm, the persistent debconf changes to casper appear to have the effect that debconf isn't writing to its database
<ev> just a heads up, I'm looking into it
<cjwatson> ugh
<dmarkey> cjwatson: can one customise the "installation is finished" message
<ogra> cjwatson, so in my log from last night you think the locking was the issue ? (i wouldnt know where that comes from, nothing uses debconf here apart from ubiquity)
<cjwatson> dmarkey: no
<ogra> and yes, i think libc6-vfp is gone since we have vfp by default
<cjwatson> dmarkey: not without editing source and rebuilding anyway (but that should be obvious!)
<cjwatson> ogra: it looked like it.  you may think you aren't using debconf but some packages are being reconfigured under the covers and they apparently use it.
<ogra> when could that happen ? i mean i boot directly into ubiquity-dm ...
<cjwatson> it's being done by the configure_hardware function in /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py
<CIA-52> hw-detect: cjwatson * r138 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog hw-detect.sh):
<CIA-52> hw-detect: Don't try to install libc6-vfp any more; it hasn't been built since
<CIA-52> hw-detect: eglibc 2.10.1-0ubuntu10 in karmic.
<cjwatson> which some people do want to happen in oem-config, so it isn't as simple as just dropping it
<ogra> or rephrasing that, could it be ubiquity or could it be the bootstrapping
<cjwatson> it is a bug in ubiquity
<ogra> ok
<cjwatson> or at least it appears to be
<ogra> well, i run debootstrap and the subsequent apt-get under DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive ... so i was fearing it could be a leftover from the build run
<cjwatson> nothing to do with thta
<cjwatson> that
<ogra> if you think its clearly ubiquity then i'm fine for the script side at least :)
<cjwatson> the problem is that ubiquity uses debconf itself, but then tries to reconfigure some packages that also use debconf, and in oem-config mode they end up trying to use the same database
<ogra> right
<cjwatson> and it appears not to be passing down the necessary fds or whatever
<cjwatson> this is just a top-level analysis, I haven't seriously looked into the bug
<cjwatson> please do file it separately from your earlier one
<ogra> will do, i guess you'D like syslog with it ?
<ev> it'd be fantastic if initramfs-tools supported break=top,bottom.  Might have to hack that in at some point.
<ogra> (the full one)
<cjwatson> ogra: yes
<cjwatson> ev: yes :)
<ev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/373137/ - does that look reasonable?
<cjwatson> LGTM
<ev> cool, uploaded
<ogra> ev, how does that work from a user perspective, i ctrl-d out of one breakpoint and it moves to the other ?
<ev> ogra: indeed
<ogra> sweet !
<CIA-52> tzsetup: cjwatson * r513 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog tzsetup): Only set http_proxy if mirror/http/proxy is non-empty (LP: #519241).
<CIA-52> tzsetup: cjwatson * r514 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.26ubuntu5
<ogra> cjwatson, bug 429146 wrt libc6-vfp ... feel free to wipe the patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429146 in ubuntu-meta "ubuntu-minimal needs to drop libc6-vfp" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429146
<ogra> (apparently it was gone in karmic already, sorry that nobody notified you)
<cjwatson> ogra: already done, look at scrollback about 1h20m ago ;-)
<cjwatson> suppose I could upload it
<ogra> heh, missed that
<ogra> i'd love to test the recent changes ... at least for the debconf frontend
<ogra> oh, thats only in hw-detect ... not oem-config
<CIA-52> hw-detect: cjwatson * r139 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.73ubuntu2
<ara> cjwatson, ping
<cjwatson> ara: hi
<cjwatson> ev: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=605137 making progress ...
<ubottu> Gnome bug 605137 in general "way to suppress "(as superuser)" message" [Enhancement,Assigned]
<ara> cjwatson, hello, I am working on setting up the testcases for iscsi root installations
<ara> cjwatson, (ubuntu-server lucid up to date iso)
<ara> and, although I can login to the target, it does not appear in the list of available disks
<ev> ah, awesome
<cjwatson> ara: odd, can I see logs?  what kind of target are you using?
<cjwatson> ara: if a software target, do you have a Lun entry in the appropriate Target block in /etc/ietd.conf?
<cjwatson> mine looks like this:
<cjwatson> Target iqn.2009-07.org.ucam.vpn.pelham.wl.sarantium:test
<cjwatson>         Lun 0 Path=/srv/iscsitest,Type=fileio
<ara> cjwatson, yes, I have
<ara> cjwatson, http://imagebin.org/84186
<cjwatson> ok, that does look good
<ara> but, it does not show the new disk
<ara> the one that appears is the "physical" one
<cjwatson> oh, you mean that fdisk shows the physical one?
<ara> yes
<ara> but not the iSCSI target
<cjwatson> ara: can I see logs, please?
<ara> sure, let me try to post them somewhere
<ara> cjwatson, I found the typo in the ietd.conf file
<ara> cjwatson, strange thing is that it does not report it when you start the daemon
<ara> it is working now, thanks
<cjwatson> yeah, it's all a bit delicate :-/
<cjwatson> great
<superm1> cjwatson, did you see whether preseeding was working during Jamie Bennett's merge (bug 518272)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518272 in casper "preseed is not getting loaded at boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518272
<cjwatson> superm1: the core of it did work, but ev's in the process of fixing a bug whereby the debconf database doesn't get saved.
<superm1> cjwatson, ah okay :)
<ev> I suspect we're not poking the right environment variables.  strace indicates that it's just not writing to config.dat-new like it normally would.
<ev> for debconf, that is
<cjwatson> we're killing debconf-communicate with SIGTERM, which it may not consider to be a clean shutdown
<cjwatson> it would be worth trying to close its file descriptors first, and then waiting for it to shut down by itself
<cjwatson> indeed maybe just removing the kill would do it ...
<ev> nope, it doesn't shut down
<ev> SIGINT doesn't help either
<cjwatson> that suggests to me that some other process still has an fd held open to it
<cjwatson> look through /proc/*/fd/
<cjwatson> if that's the case, then some judicious 3>&- 4<&- redirections ought to help
<dmarkey> is there a way to get grub-pc to generate menu.lst
<dmarkey> in tandem to grub.conf
<cjwatson> no, menu.lst is exclusively for grub-legacy.
<cjwatson> (and grub.conf is Fedora's name for menu.lst; I assume you actually mean grub.cfg)
<dmarkey> yep
<dmarkey> is it possible to get partman to start the 1st partition on LBA 128 instead of LBA 63
<dmarkey> strange question i know
<cjwatson> not really.  why?
<cjwatson> if you're asking about this for the sake of SSD alignment, that's a somewhat bigger question than just the position of the first partition, and I'm hoping parted 2.1 will help
<dmarkey> cjwatson: its for block alignment with xen, between the guests partition table and the backend storage device
<dmarkey> probably applied for kvm too
<dmarkey> applies*
<cjwatson> dmarkey: right, alignment is really a bigger problem, I'd rather try to solve it in one block rather than cherry-picking bits around the corners
<cjwatson> the way to get libparted to do this kind of thing is to apply what it calls "constraints"
<dmarkey> cjwatson: can that be preseeded?
<dmarkey> btw i'm working on 9.10 here
<cjwatson> dmarkey: no, you're probably stuck on this, sorry
<cjwatson> the installer just doesn't have this feature right now
<dmarkey> cjwatson: how about a format the disk before the installer kicks in
<dmarkey> in an early command or something
<cjwatson> sure, you can hack around with that, but it's horrendously difficult
<cjwatson> you have to duplicate chunks of partman and convince it not to run somehow
<cjwatson> I'm afraid you're kind of on your own there
<dmarkey> so, fdisk wont do what i want?
<cjwatson> fdisk might
<cjwatson> like I say, you'll have to work this out for yourself I'm afraid, you're well outside normal installer territory
<cjwatson> in future I'd like to have the installer do this itself, but I don't think I am able to help with doing it on 9.10
<dmarkey> cjwatson: but if i set up something early, the partitioner will probably overwrite it
<cjwatson> hence
<cjwatson> 17:07 <cjwatson> you have to duplicate chunks of partman and convince it not to run somehow
<cjwatson> i.e. you may find you have to set up fstab for yourself and stuff like that
<cjwatson> although I suppose you could try creating a small dummy partition at LBA 128, and then tell the partitioner to use the remaining free space
<cjwatson> that might work, with care
<dmarkey> thanks alot
<cjwatson> let me know if it does, in case somebody else asks? :-)
<fragadelic> cjwatson - hi, this is fragadelic the guy who made remastersys.  been getting some reports from folks that ubiquity in karmic is having some issues due to unresolved deps - are you guys in the process of updating ubiquity for karmic?
<cjwatson> fragadelic: wasn't aware of that, do you have any detail?
<cjwatson> we don't normally update ubiquity in point releases, but in any event I'd guess this would be a problem with individual packages, not with the installer itself?
<cjwatson> given that it worked at release time :)
<cjwatson> err - I meant to say "we don't normally update ubiquity in non-LTS releases" (since they don't get point releases, so no CDs etc.)
<cjwatson> can make exceptions for really bad stuff
<ogra> are the gtk/qt UIs of oem-config supposed to have a tasksel run as well or is that debconf_ui only ?
<cjwatson> debconf_ui only
<cjwatson> built-in tasksel was just for the server mode.  you can always run tasksel manually
<ogra> indeed
<ogra> i have a tasksel gui for the rootstok-gui app i was just wondering if i could leave that part completely to oem-config
<ogra> but then i'll go with my current solution
<cjwatson> you could try adding a UI page for it to ubiquity
<cjwatson> wouldn't have to be used as a mandatory thing
<cjwatson> there's probably some complex debconf plumbing involved, though
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> my ui just parses the desc file and hands over ^$task for each selected task to apt ...
<ogra> its really primitive but does the job
<ogra> and i think i need to do the run in advance actually, since i select the oem-config ui based on the fact if x/gtk/qt is installed
<ogra> hmm, yeah, that would actually not work
<tbrijeski> cjwatson - are you there
<tbrijeski> cjwatson or anyone else - my question is about the version of ubiquity in karmic - is it changing or has it changed? some users of remastersys on karmic are reporting they can't install as ubiquity won't install due to deps. I have to go soon but will check the irc logs if anyone answers. thanks in advance
<cjwatson> tbrijeski: you left *just* before I could answer
<cjwatson> I already answered you under a different name
<cjwatson> 18:07 <cjwatson> fragadelic: wasn't aware of that, do you have any detail?
<cjwatson> 18:08 <cjwatson> we don't normally update ubiquity in point releases, but in any event I'd guess this would be a problem with individual packages, not with the installer itself?
<cjwatson> 18:08 <cjwatson> given that it worked at release time :)
<cjwatson> 18:08 <cjwatson> err - I meant to say "we don't normally update ubiquity in non-LTS releases" (since they don't get point releases, so no CDs etc.)
<cjwatson> 18:09 <cjwatson> can make exceptions for really bad stuff
 * cjwatson will try mail
<ogra> heh
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-11
<CIA-52> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r719 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-52> partman-partitioning: Cache calls to tune2fs and ntfsresize, to make navigating through the
<CIA-52> partman-partitioning: resize UI a little faster.
<CIA-52> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r720 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 72ubuntu3
<CIA-52> partman-auto: cjwatson * r308 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-52> partman-auto: Use new get_real_resize_range function from partman-partitioning
<CIA-52> partman-auto: 72ubuntu3, which caches calls to tune2fs and ntfsresize.
<CIA-52> partman-auto: cjwatson * r309 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 89ubuntu3
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3751 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-timezone.py): Enable cancellation of NTP syncing.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3752 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Correct tuple syntax in copy_debconf, thereby fixing copying of
<CIA-52> ubiquity: console-setup's debconf questions.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3753 ubiquity/ubiquity/install_misc.py: whitespace
<ev> I think I've nearly got the casper bug figured out
<ev> awesome, got it!
<ev> cjwatson: you were entirely correct, and I am quite in awe of your intuition when it comes to these kinds of problems
<CIA-52> casper: evand * r758 casper/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-52> casper: Properly shut down debconf-communicate so that its database gets
<CIA-52> casper: written (LP: #518272).
<CIA-52> casper: evand * r759 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.217
<cjwatson> ev: painful, painful experience ;-)
<ev> lol
<cjwatson> glad you found the culprit that was holding it open, that's often the tedious bit
<ara> cjwatson, ping
<cjwatson> ara: hello
<ara> cjwatson, hi, after root installation, (again software target), how can I boot the initiator? (any link to documentation on how to setup dhcp to do this will help)
<cjwatson> cf. bug 447377.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447377 in netbase "iSCSI installation on root too complicated" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447377
<cjwatson> you tend to have to copy kernel and initrd out to a tftp server
<ara> cjwatson, is this supposed to be fix?
<cjwatson> maybe, if I can figure out how
<cjwatson> at best, it may be fixed by providing online directions in the installer.  I don't really see how we would be able to do much better, given that it's very dependent on local details of tftp setup
<cjwatson> the process does suck a bit at the moment
<ara> then, what I am supposed to test? It is a bit unclear when should I mark the test as passed or failed
<ara> so, if I get to boot it (no matter how hard it is), is it good enough?
<davmor2> cjwatson: on the live cd you get a notice about there being media with upgrades on it.  Like you would if you dropped a live cd into a machine with ubuntu on already.  Is this a capser issue?
<cjwatson> ara: well, how about we be a bit interactive about this to start with?  write down the procedures you needed to get it to work, and we'll see if they seem reasonable
<cjwatson> davmor2: I don't know ...
<cjwatson> I've seen the same thing recently, which implies a regression somewhere else, but it could be that casper needs to work around something differently
<ara> cjwatson, OK, let's do that
<davmor2> cjwatson: okay I'll bug it do you want it assigning to you?
<cjwatson> davmor2: not really :) can you just target it to lucid and I'll see if I have time to pick it up if nobody else does?
<cjwatson> ara: we already have some other installation paths that involve basically presenting a dialog at the end of installation telling you what you need to do by hand; it's not great but sometimes it seems to be necessary
<ara> cjwatson, yes, some information would be nice :)
 * cjwatson notes that the blueprint is not 100% complete yet. :-)
<davmor2> cjwatson: np's
<davmor2> cjwatson: done hopefully bug 520438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520438 in update-notifier "Update notifier is triggered on livecd saying the is a disc with updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520438
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3754 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/install_misc.py):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Fix unmount of /target/dev harder; second and subsequent arguments to
<CIA-52> ubiquity: os.path.join need to not start with a slash.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3732 plugins-conversion/ (6 files in 4 dirs): Convert migration-assistant page to plugin.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3733 plugins-conversion/ (16 files in 9 dirs): Merge with trunk.
<shtylman> ev: anything new on the plugin merging front?
<shtylman> were you able to get the gtk side all "pluginized?"
<ev> shtylman: getting close to finishing, then I'll need your help fixing up some kde bits, if that's okay
<shtylman> ev: perfectly ok :)
<ev> awesome
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3755 ubiquity/scripts/install.py: Typo. Missing self parameter.
<ev> shtylman: how many sled dogs did you need to get around for the past few days?  If the NY Times photography section is to be believed, it looks like there was some serious snowfall and whiteout.
<shtylman> ev: hahaha.... yesterday it snowed all day
<shtylman> it was some crazy stuff
<shtylman> but nyc was very good about keeping the now shoveled out of the way
<ev> yeah, manhattan generally does a pretty good job, but all bets are off once you enter any of the other boroughs
<shtylman> haha
<ev> but that applies to most things
<shtylman> does london get alot of snow?
<ev> watching queens suffer through a month long power outage because ConEd just doesn't care is basically a spectator sport
<ev> shtylman: well, depends on your perspective
<ev> the locals surely thought this was a sign of the end times
<shtylman> hahaha
<cjwatson> it gets a lot of snow if you live in, say, Spain
<ev> at least that's how the BBC positioned it
<ev> haha
<cjwatson> the thing it has a lot of is inability to deal with it, largely because significant snowfall is rare enough that the country is simply not very well geared up for it
<ev> yup
<cjwatson> (and there's an argument that it wouldn't be economic to gear up much more)
<shtylman> I can believe that
<shtylman> the south (in the US) is basically the same way
<ev> it's like DC, which I imagine hasn't been heard from since the storm started and is largely hiding under their collective blankets, waiting for death to come.
<ev> indeed
<shtylman> if Atlanta got any snow.. the city basically broke
<ev> haha
<shtylman> ev: hahaha
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3734 plugins-conversion/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Fix the install component by moving some code back into the base frontend. One
<CIA-52> ubiquity: could argue that this should be communicated through debconf rather than the
<CIA-52> ubiquity: frontend, but I'm not sure it's worth the round-trip just for consistency with
<CIA-52> ubiquity: the other plugins.
<cjwatson> ev: FWIW, I think your oem-config work item about bullet-proof-X might turn out to be a duplicate of work I'm doing for gfxboot-updat
<cjwatson> e
<ev> cjwatson: I thought it might be.  I'm somewhat blocked on two upstart bugs (unless we start {k,g}dm in oem-config's upstart script.
<ev> bug 516713 and bug 517198
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516713 in upstart "init: events are unblocked when the job fails" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516713
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517198 in upstart "init: failing job blocking starting event means blocked job starts, even if failing job can recover and respawn" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517198
<cjwatson> ev: hmm, I was just planning to reimplement bullet-proof-X in ubiquity-dm; I still want to have the same stuff run in the session
<cjwatson> or at least the server bits of it
<cjwatson> ev: so if you're talking about falling through to a full BPX failsafe session without ubiquity/oem-config, then that's different I think
<ev> no, I'm talking about oem-config X failure -> failsafe-x -> failsafe X session -> oem-config
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> my plan was to just have it retry X server startup with vesa, which is not as powerful (you don't get to reconfigure X etc.) but maybe good enough for some cases
<ev> by failsafe x session I mean /etc/X11/failsafeXinit
<ev> sure
<cjwatson> would that interfere with what you're doing?
<cjwatson> I guess you can always back it out once you have something more powerful in place
<ev> it would, but I think it's a perfectly reasonable approach
<ev> I'm not sure users really need the extra features the failsafe X session provides that early on
<cjwatson> I think your answer is better but probably harder :)
<ev> actually, it's surprisingly easy, safe those two upstart bugs
<cjwatson> I'm not sure, I so rarely run into it.  It does let you do explicit displayconfig reconfiguration, doesn't it?
<ev> yes
<cjwatson> I think that would be good to have
<ev> fair enough
<cjwatson> right now I'm looking at something like this:
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/374159/
<cjwatson> which is a massive bodge but I was just trying to clear out the gfxboot-update spec :)
<cjwatson> speaking of which, Cody just sent me a sample greeter; I'll have a look at integrating that tomorrow
<ev> woo
<ev> correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think monitor and screen are necessary
<ev> oh, nevermind.  Jockey source code tells me I'm wrong :)
<cjwatson> was just copy and paste from failsafeXServer
<ev> ah
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3735 plugins-conversion/ubiquity/ (components/ubi-partman.py plugin.py): Get rid of activeUi as it's no longer necessary.
<tbrijeski> cjwatson - is ubiquity able to install from multiple *.squashfs files from the iso?
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3736 plugins-conversion/ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Properly fix the install and summary components.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3737 plugins-conversion/ubiquity/frontend/ (base.py gtk_ui.py): Sigh. Move gtk specific bit to the right place.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3738 plugins-conversion/ubiquity/components/ubi-partman.py: Only show the format warning if there's text to display.
<CIA-52> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r193 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/control generate-local-slides.sh): Remove htmlclean as its in universe and not currently worth the MIR.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-12
<CarlFK> main-menu[531]: WARNING **: Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 100
<CarlFK> http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/Feb11/b/dhcp45/log/syslog.tail.500.txt
<CarlFK> I don't see what failed
<CarlFK> lucid daily
<CarlFK> er, lucid daily alt/netboot install
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3739 plugins-conversion/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py: Remove partman, summary imports from kde_ui.
<CIA-52> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r194 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (debian/changelog generate-local-slides.sh): Tidy up generate-local-slides.sh and make it less noisy.
<CIA-52> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r195 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (126 files in 3 dirs): Updated translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-52> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r196 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (update-launchpad-translations.sh debian/changelog):
<CIA-52> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Add update-launchpad-translations.sh, a small bit of shell code to
<CIA-52> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: take the grunt work out of updating translations.
<CIA-52> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r197 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/ (changelog ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-upgrade.install):
<CIA-52> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Place ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-upgrade files in their own
<CIA-52> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: directory.
<CIA-52> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r198 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 13
<CIA-52> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r199 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (po/null.po debian/changelog generate-local-slides.sh): Work around pkgstriptranslations's dislike for empty po files.
<CIA-52> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r200 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 14
<cjwatson> ev: next_region self fix> d'oh, thanks!
<ev> sure thing
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3756 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Automatically fall back to vesa if normal X startup fails. This is a
<CIA-52> ubiquity: reduced emulation of bullet-proof-X; using the standard implementation
<CIA-52> ubiquity: is currently tricky.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3757 greeter/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_components/ (greeter.c test.svg): add greeter code from Cody Russell
<ev> woo!
<cjwatson> still pretty rough, translating to Python now for general ease
<cjwatson> and the test artwork is not suitable for integration :)
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3758 greeter/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_components/ (greeter.py greeter.c): translate to Python
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3759 greeter/ (bin/ubiquity-greeter-gtk pixmaps/greeter-test.svg): more sensible file locations
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3760 greeter/bin/ubiquity-greeter-gtk: executable
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3761 greeter/bin/ubiquity-greeter-gtk: fullscreen
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3740 plugins-conversion/ubiquity/components/ubi-summary.py:
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Use get_summary_device rather than the nonexistent find_grub_target in the KDE
<CIA-52> ubiquity: component of ubi-summary.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3741 plugins-conversion/ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: * Check the NAME of the dbfilter where needed (not convinced this is the right
<CIA-52> ubiquity:  approach, possibly breaks inheritance).
<CIA-52> ubiquity: * Stub out info_loop for KDE UI. It will need to disable the next button upon
<CIA-52> ubiquity:  entering the user setup page.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: * Use the GTK UI method to switch between partitioning pages in the KDE UI.
<CIA-52> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r691 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-params):
<CIA-52> debian-installer-utils: user-params: Skip *-ubiquity and noninteractive command line options,
<CIA-52> debian-installer-utils: only used on the live CD.
<CIA-52> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r692 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.72ubuntu4
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3742 plugins-conversion/ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartAuto.py: Add missing self reference.
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: did you get a chance to confirm final text for "Try Ubuntu without installing"?
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3762 greeter/ (6 files in 3 dirs): preliminary integration with ubiquity-dm
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: I had some ideas, Mark had different ideas, so..
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: we're talking in the gfxboot context?
<cjwatson> yes
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: keep it as it is
<cjwatson> OK, I'll mark that work item as done then?
<michaelforrest> yes
<cjwatson> thanks
<shtylman> heh...ubiquity software raid ui postponed
<shtylman> no one saw that coming ;)
<cjwatson> heh, yeah
<cjwatson> ev: so I think Scott's automatic installation bug may well be resolvable just by uploading ubiquity - it has an old version of grub-installer from before the device-id work landed
<ev> ah, awesome
 * ev checks the current state of affairs
<cjwatson> ev: have you tested current trunk or do I need to? :-)
<cjwatson> I probably ought to do that legwork, bulk of the changes seem to be mine
<ev> hard to say, I've tested ubiquity an awful lot as of late, but from what branch I'm not sure :)
<cjwatson> ok, I'm happy to do that
<ev> cool, thanks!
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3757 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-52> ubiquity: 1.103ubuntu3, console-setup 1.34ubuntu9, debian-installer-utils
<CIA-52> ubiquity: 1.72ubuntu3, grub-installer 1.49ubuntu4, hw-detect 1.73ubuntu2,
<CIA-52> ubiquity: partman-auto 89ubuntu3, partman-basicfilesystems 63ubuntu3,
<CIA-52> ubiquity: partman-partitioning 72ubuntu3, tzsetup 1:0.26ubuntu5.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3758 ubiquity/debian/ (3 files): Add a couple of lintian overrides.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3759 ubiquity/ (155 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad (LP: #473554, #520905).
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3760 ubiquity/d-i/Makefile: clean console-setup/Keyboard
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3761 ubiquity/ (d-i/update-control debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Explicitly build-depend on xkb-data-i18n. We normally skip
<CIA-52> ubiquity: console-setup's build-dependencies when generating our own, but we need
<CIA-52> ubiquity: this one to run kbdnames-maker.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3762 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.17
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3763 greeter/ (161 files in 4 dirs): merge from trunk
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3764 greeter/bin/ubiquity-dm: honour --choose option
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3765 greeter/bin/ubiquity-greeter-gtk: sync choice names
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3763 ubiquity/ (7 files in 3 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Preliminary version of a new greeter, accessible using the
<CIA-52> ubiquity: 'maybe-ubiquity' boot option. In this mode, ubiquity-dm displays a
<CIA-52> ubiquity: choice between "Try Ubuntu without installing" and "Install Ubuntu"
<CIA-52> ubiquity: after starting X, rather than needing to present that choice at the boot
<CIA-52> ubiquity: loader. This is not ready for production use yet and (desperately!)
<CIA-52> ubiquity: needs artwork, but merging it here will make it easier to test. Thanks
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3764 ubiquity/debian/copyright: update copyright years
<superm1> ev, so without the explicit kill of the debconf-communicate process, what closes it now (with reference to casper)?
<cjwatson> closing its stdin
<superm1> so is something feeding EOF into it's stdin then? or is the action of rm'ing the fifo's doing that?
<cjwatson> superm1: EOF isn't something that you feed into a file descriptor on Unix
<cjwatson> superm1: when all the processes that have the write end of a pipe open, the process that has the read end open gets EOF
<cjwatson> on its next read, anyway
<cjwatson> let me rephrase that, left out a vital word
<cjwatson> superm1: when all the processes that have the write end of a pipe open exit, the process that has the read end open gets EOF
<cjwatson> or I suppose technically when all the copies of the write half of the pipe are closed
<superm1> ah ha
<cjwatson> so the exec that closes the write half of the pipe causes debconf-communicate's 'while (<>)' to get EOF
<cjwatson> possible failure mode is other subprocesses that accidentally inherited copies of the write end of the pipe
<superm1> well I would think I can reproduce that behavior booting with 'break=casper-bottom' and then manually running exec 3>&1 4<&-, but that doesn't appear to work - so is there a way to query what other subprocesses have the pipe opened at that time?
<superm1> of course i meant 3>&-
<superm1> i guess /root/bin/fuser would help
<cjwatson> ls -l /proc/*/fd/ and compare with what debconf-communicate has open
<cjwatson> but actually the behaviour you're seeing is obvious and unfixable as stated :)
<cjwatson> the parent of the interactive shell you're running still has the fd open
<cjwatson> you'll need to exit the interactive shell to get d-c to exit
<superm1> Yeah.  Hm well this makes it a bit difficult to install a deb anymore with an early command
<cjwatson> might need some passthrough magic for that
<cjwatson> it certainly shouldn't be impossible
<cjwatson> superm1: nice catch though :)
<cjwatson> superm1: I think perhaps something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/375070/
<cjwatson> that's the same kind of thing that debconf-apt-progress does
<superm1> cjwatson, cool thanks.  i'll give that a shot and see how that works out
<cjwatson> any package that uses db_stop will probably completely fuck it
<cjwatson> what do you know, debconf-communicate actually doesn't fall over when sent STOP, so actually you'd get away with even that
<superm1> looks like there needs to be more to it than that.  still getting 'debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable'
<cjwatson> odd, is it definitely going through that preseed/early_command path?
<cjwatson> that change should have at minimum given you a different error message, I'd have thought ...
<superm1> i might need to rexport all those variables in the chroot command i suppose
<superm1> (within the early script)
<superm1> i'll mess with it a little more from a break=casper-bottom shell instead then
<cjwatson> shouldn't have *thought* so ...
<cjwatson> yeah, you ought to be able to iterate from there
<cjwatson> if not, file me a bug and I'll look into it
<superm1> Ok
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-13
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3765 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py): Thaw choose_partition choices on partman startup.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3766 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Always use default_mountpoint_choices method to get mountpoint choices
<CIA-52> ubiquity: rather than going through slower partman scripts. (We were already
<CIA-52> ubiquity: doing this in some fast paths.)
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3767 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Cache question types in each DebconfFilter instance, saving a debconf
<CIA-52> ubiquity: command during widget search for every component using type: or ERROR
<CIA-52> ubiquity: matching.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3768 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Always use use_as method to get method choices rather than going through
<CIA-52> ubiquity: slower partman scripts. (We were already doing this in some fast
<CIA-52> ubiquity: paths.)
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3769 ubiquity/ (10 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Install wrapper scripts to cache results of os-prober and
<CIA-52> ubiquity: linux-boot-prober. The wrapper approach means that we capture calls to
<CIA-52> ubiquity: these scripts from shell as well as Python.
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3770 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Cache question descriptions in partman plugin, since these are
<CIA-52> ubiquity: frequently fetched and there's no REGISTER funkiness going on in
<CIA-52> ubiquity: partman.
<cjwatson> so close, I'm at 21% of pre-optimisation run-time
<cjwatson> maybe the resize optimisation hacks in 2.1.7 will take me past the 20% threshold - I'm benchmarking 2.1.6 plus edits at the moment
<cjwatson> I have about one or two more tricks up my sleeve, and then any more optimisation will be hard work
<cjwatson> 19.6%!
<CIA-52> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3771 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: Avoid descending into partman/free_space just to find out whether it's
<CIA-52> ubiquity: possible to create a partition there. We can get the same information
<CIA-52> ubiquity: by inspecting the data returned by PARTITIONS.
<djszapi> Hello!
<djszapi> I'd have a question to you.
<djszapi> does ubuntu installer support utf8 ?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-14
<ogra> cjwatson, hey, thanks for the debconf_ui fix, oem-config finishes now, but doesnt remove itself at the end of the process (i can log in and all after it finished, but indeed it automatically starts up on next boot again)
<ogra> debconf (developer): <-- PROGRESS INFO ubiquity/install/hardware
<ogra> Can't call method "info" on an undefined value at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd.pm line 142, <GEN0> line 316.
<ogra> thats what i see as last famous lines
 * ogra files a bug with full log etc
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-07
<CIA-4> console-setup: evand * r382 ubuntu/ (Keyboard/ckbcomp debian/changelog): Allow underscores in rules variables ($sun_t6_custom).
<CIA-4> console-setup: evand * r383 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu6
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-08
<ev> so clearly that was wrong, ugh
<ev> Cleaning up my assigned bugs to only reflect what I'm actively working on.  Apologies for any bug mail noise.
<CIA-4> netcfg: cjwatson * r1245 ubuntu/ (86 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.60
<CIA-4> netcfg: cjwatson * r1246 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.60ubuntu1
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1408 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.38-2 kernels.
<CIA-4> console-setup: evand * r384 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No change build to pick up xkeyboard-config 2.1-1ubuntu3.
<CIA-4> console-setup: evand * r385 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu7
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1409 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu14
<CIA-4> rootskel: cjwatson * r627 ubuntu/debian/ (rootskel.links.ppc64 changelog control): Build for ppc64 and create a lib64 symlink there (cf. rootskel 1.34).
<CIA-4> rootskel: cjwatson * r628 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.93ubuntu2
<CIA-4> netcfg: cjwatson * r1247 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Build for ppc64.
<CIA-4> netcfg: cjwatson * r1248 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.60ubuntu2
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-09
<CIA-4> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r902 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/disk-label.sh):
<CIA-4> partman-partitioning: Use mac as the default disk label on ppc64 (see
<CIA-4> partman-partitioning: http://debian-ppc64.alioth.debian.org/patches/partman-base_108.0.0.1.gcc4_ppc64.diff).
<CIA-4> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r903 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 79ubuntu2
<d-tech> could anyone tell specifically what someone might use this for -- pcmcia-storage-modules-2.6.32-26-generic-di
<cjwatson> d-tech: there are such things as PCMCIA SCSI adapters - those modules drive that kind of hardware
<cjwatson> d-tech: you shouldn't normally have to select pcmcia-storage-modules manually, though
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1196 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-4> grub-installer: If the first disk has neither a partition table nor a filesystem, don't
<CIA-4> grub-installer: try to install to it as grub-setup will refuse (LP: #711830).
<CIA-4> pkgsel: cjwatson * r171 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-4> pkgsel: Don't install language-selector-common if
<CIA-4> pkgsel: pkgsel/install-language-support is preseeded to false (LP: #712145).
<CIA-4> pkgsel: cjwatson * r172 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.33ubuntu2
<bdmurray> cjwatson: Can I approve the lucid nomination for bug 506670?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 506670 in partman-base ">2TB/GPT: Must warn if BIOS boot partition is missing (unbootable system!)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506670
<cjwatson> yes
<bdmurray> thanks
<d-tech> cjwatson: would a pcmcia attached cf qualify for such a package?
<cjwatson> d-tech: it's not about qualifying, it's about where it makes most sense - I'm sure it ought to be shipped in *some* udeb but I don't know offhand which one.  we'd look for similar drivers and see how the dependencies were laid out
<cjwatson> which kernel driver is responsible for the hardware you're interested in?
<cjwatson> pcmcia-storage-modules might well be reasonable, but I don't know for sure without investigating.  (and in any case the kernel team is responsible for that package, not us)
<d-tech> cjwatson: gotcha! ... thanks for the input.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-10
<NCommander> does anyone know where the flash-kernel bzr branch vanished to ?
<NCommander> oh, nm, found it
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1197 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Canonicalise device names printed by 'mdadm --detail' (LP: #695842).
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1198 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.60ubuntu1
<annunaki2k2> cjwatson: here
<cjwatson> annunaki2k2: ok, so given that sudo is in the base system, you can't easily insert before it, which is what I was hoping
<cjwatson> annunaki2k2: so I think the most straightforward approach would be to not use pkgsel/include for this package, and instead do it by hand slightly afterwards
<cjwatson> annunaki2k2: something like this should work:  d-i preseed/late_command string SUDO_FORCE_REMOVE=1 apt-install sudo-ldap
<annunaki2k2> cjwatson: ahh, brilliant idea!
<annunaki2k2> cjwatson: think I'll give that a try right now - again (sadly) it takes a long time to get to that point in the installation, but it'll be worth the wait
<annunaki2k2> cjwatson: is it worth me filing a bug on this one as well?
<cjwatson> as on #debian-boot, I think there should be a bug that this behaviour of sudo is only controllable in the environment and not by debconf preseeding, yes
<annunaki2k2> thanks - I'll file one shortly
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1173 lucid-proposed/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Canonicalise device names printed by 'mdadm --detail' (LP: #695842).
<annunaki2k2> cjwatson: unfortunately that didn't work.
<annunaki2k2> cjwatson: There is a different error this time: "Packages need to be removed but remove is disabled."
<cjwatson> oh, drat, sorry
<annunaki2k2> no problems - I appreciate any help, even if it doesn't work :-)
<cjwatson> in that case
<cjwatson> firstly, don't reboot yet
<annunaki2k2> haven't - but have grabbed syslog in case you'd like it again
<cjwatson> it's OK, I know what the problem is
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/late_command string SUDO_FORCE_REMOVE=1 debconf-apt-progress --no-progress --logstderr -- apt-get -q -y install sudo-ldap
<cjwatson> tedious :-/
<cjwatson> er, blast, still wrong
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/late_command string in-target sh -c 'SUDO_FORCE_REMOVE=1 debconf-apt-progress --no-progress --logstderr -- apt-get -q -y install sudo-ldap'
<cjwatson> I think I'm going to change apt-install to have an --allow-remove option so that  SUDO_FORCE_REMOVE=1 apt-install --allow-remove sudo-ldap  would be sufficient - that incantation is fairly ridiculous
<annunaki2k2> ok, I can add that to the preseed, but you said do not reboot. Can I assume there is a way to implement that straight away?
<annunaki2k2> that's a fair point, but then again, it's great to know there is a work around all the same
<cjwatson> if you hadn't rebooted then you could have tested it out from the shell on alt-f2, which would be quicker
<cjwatson> easier to iterate that way
<annunaki2k2> so you mean just run the command in shell command? I have not rebooted it yet
<cjwatson> ah, I misread
<cjwatson> yeah, just type everything from "in-target" onwards into the shell
<annunaki2k2> unfortunately: "sh: debconf-apt-progress: not found"
<annunaki2k2> I have tried /usr/bin/debconf-apt-progress too, but it does the same
<cjwatson> uh, that's fairly odd
<cjwatson> you've definitely got all the quotes right and included the in-target bit?
<cjwatson> 15:28 <CIA-3> cjwatson * r230f451 debian-installer-utils/ (README apt-install debian/changelog): Add an --allow-remove option to apt-install, which inhibits passing --no-remove to apt-get.
<annunaki2k2> and if i run only whats in the quotes I get the same
<annunaki2k2> yes, fairly sure I have it all correctly typed
<annunaki2k2> This is the netboot installer - does that make a difference? Where in the busybox shell should debconf-..... be located?
<annunaki2k2> is it okay to call the one inside "/target"?
<annunaki2k2> scratch that - just explicitly specified /target/usr/bin/debconf-apt-progress and that didn't help
<annunaki2k2> same error
<annunaki2k2> In fact, when I run /target/usr/bin/debconf-apt-progress with no parameters, it still says "not found"
<cjwatson> that would not work at all
<cjwatson> in-target is a wrapper for chroot /target so you should not have /target in the path
<annunaki2k2> ok - just trying anyway
<cjwatson> what does 'echo $PATH' say at the busybox shell?
<cjwatson> running only what is in the quotes would fail miserably, fwiw
<cjwatson> and it doesn't make a difference that this is the netboot installer
<cjwatson> can you confirm (with ls) that /target/usr/bin/debconf-apt-progress exists?
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r336 usb-creator/ (7 files in 7 dirs): Add the ability to test freshly written disks in KVM.
<annunaki2k2> right, having said that in-target was a wrapper to chroot makes some sense now. When you said 'from "in-target" onwards' I ran the "sh -c ....." bit only. Prefixing in-target works....
<annunaki2k2> ...sorry for that
<cjwatson> ah, yes, I meant inclusive
<cjwatson> ok, so if that works and results in sudo-ldap being installed in /target, you should be able to add that to your preseed and test from scratch
<annunaki2k2> yes, well it hasn't come back with any errors expect ones that I think are only relating to having to run in "noninteractive mode". Adding to the preseed file and trying anyway...
<annunaki2k2> cjwatson: it has worked perfectly - thank you so much for your help
<cjwatson> oh good, you're welcome
<ev> hm, is it just me or do our instructions for writing Ubuntu to a USB disk on Mac not work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565473/
<ev> looking at http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man1/hdiutil.1.html I don't see how hdiutil would actually write boot code to the MBR, and even then, Mac wouldn't boot it as it doesn't support anything but EFI from USB devices.
<gswallow> Hello, all.
<gswallow> I would like to exclude deb-src lines in my /etc/apt/sources.list file when I automatically install ubuntu.  Is this possible without having to resort to preseed/late?  Is there an apt-setup quesiton that I'm not aware of (and is there an easy way to figure out where these apt-setup options are?)
<gswallow> Thanks.
<cjwatson> there is no way to preseed that away other than preseed/late_command, sorry
<gswallow> fair enough.
<gswallow> thanks again!
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1174 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49ubuntu11.2
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1187 maverick-proposed/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Canonicalise device names printed by 'mdadm --detail' (LP: #695842).
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1188 maverick-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.55ubuntu4.1
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1410 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~apw/debian-installer/kernel-update
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1411 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu15
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-11
<CIA-4> partman-auto: evand * r586 partman-auto.ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs): Add an option to reuse an existing installation.
<CIA-4> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r312 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (19 files in 13 dirs): Marco Biscaro uploaded without using bzr.
<cjwatson> ev: bug 711965 seems like it must be a ubiquity bug (since the difference is essentially maybe-ubiquity), but it's weird that he can't get to a tty.  Any thoughts?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711965 in casper "Natty live CD fails to complete boot w/o user interaction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711965
<ev> I'm going to suggest he edit the kernel command line to add maybe-ubiquity and remove quiet splash, to get a better idea of what's going on.
<ev> cjwatson: apologies, was at lunch
<CIA-4> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r313 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (227 files in 6 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<cjwatson> ev: oh no problem, thanks
<CIA-4> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r314 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 31
<NCommander> cjwatson: hey, you about, I want to discuss the possibility of doing a full re-write of flash-kernel to use archdetect and drop the vast majority of the current Debian specific code
<cjwatson> I would much rather you had that conversation with the people in Debian who care about flash-kernel, honestly
<cjwatson> I don't know enough about it
<cjwatson> look up names in the changelog perhaps?  e.g. tbm might well have useful thoughts
<NCommander> cjwatson: actually, I kinda want to break from Debian. The Debian flash-kernel and the Ubuntu one have already significantly diverged, and with the move to use archdetect-deb vs. /proc/cpuinfo, that diff is still going to continue to increase. As Debian currently targets mostly embedded platforms, and we're targetting desktop like, we're not gaining a lot by having a common codebase
<cjwatson> why not call yours something else then?
<cjwatson> I'm generally not going to support complete rewrites, TBH
<cjwatson> but if you want a separate tool, that's up to you
<NCommander> cjwatson: that's acceptable and understandable, in that case, what's your stance in using a new tool over f-k in d-i or ubiquity?
<ev> before I proceed, can anyone come up with a good reason why I shouldn't have a separate oem-config-slideshow-ubuntu binary package instead of keeping the ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package on the target system?  So far it's only a s/installing/configuring/g.
<cjwatson> NCommander: they shouldn't conflict, so it should be possible to include both
<cjwatson> they can just each handle whichever subarchitectures they handle
<cjwatson> ev: suppose it depends how much work it is to maintain that; I can't think of any other reasons
<cjwatson> might be best to arrange for those binaries not to conflict though
<cjwatson> ev: how's it going with bug 683260?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683260 in casper "persistence doesn't work on liveusb" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683260
<NCommander> cjwatson: I much perfer that idea
<ev> they don't.  oem-config-slideshow-ubuntu does the conflicts, replaces, provides dance with oem-config-slideshow.
<ev> cjwatson: thanks for the prod, firing up KVM now.
<cjwatson> this KDE frontend keyboard configuration bug is a right nightmare
<cjwatson> not entirely convinced it's KDE-specific, but not going to divert to check
<ev> yikes, yeah, I was having a hard time following it as well
<cjwatson> it's got something to do with the keyboard-configuration/store_defaults_in_debconf_db spaghetti mess
<cjwatson> but simply blatting that to false causes a different set of problems
<CIA-4> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r316 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 32
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4506 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-console-setup.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Tell keyboard-configuration not to write defaults in the debconf
<CIA-4> ubiquity: database when we're in the process of changing the layout (LP: #705917).
<gswallow> Hello, all.  I have another question; this time regarding ufw's debconf questions.  I have tried both ufw/allow_custom_ports and ufw/allow_known_ports, but neither of them seems to work. Is this supported?
<cjwatson> gswallow: I don't know the details of ufw, but did you remember that the first field in your preseed file needs to be the package name rather than "d-i" when preseeding packages that aren't part of the installer?
<gswallow> yes sir
<cjwatson> you'd need to ask somebody who knows about ufw in particular then
<gswallow> I'm poring through the syslog and I wonder if I included packages-preseed.txt in the wrong spot in the initial preseed.txt file.
<cjwatson> ordering in the preseed file doesn't matter
<cjwatson> think of it as a list of database assignments before you set everything off (in fact, that's pretty much what it is)
<gswallow> ok
<CIA-4> casper: evand * r861 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-helpers): Handle $cow_backing already being mounted elsewhere (LP: #683260).
<CIA-4> casper: evand * r862 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.257
<jmgalloway> does anyone know why the installer hangs when I try to install ubuntu on a new machine?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-12
<CIA-4> tasksel: cjwatson * r1460 ubuntu/ (Makefile debian/changelog): Build kubuntu-mobile tasks from their own seed collection.
<CIA-4> tasksel: cjwatson * r1461 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> tasksel: Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, removing kubuntu-netbook and
<CIA-4> tasksel: kubuntu-netbook-live.
<CIA-4> tasksel: cjwatson * r1462 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.88ubuntu3
<ev> random weekend project: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566397/
<ev> still contemplating whether this is the right approach / level to be testing at
<arand> cjwatson: It seems like the symptoms of Bug #150252 has either re-appeared or wasn't fully solved with the jaunty patch there, (I reported Bug #574287 for Lucid), I reckon the behaviour is something to be concerned about..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 150252 in tasksel "[master] tasksel removes all Ubuntu-desktop dependencies without confirmation dialog" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150252
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 574287 in tasksel "tasksel uninstalled my system!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-06
<NCommander> cjwatson: ping, I need some feedback on how best to build a d-i installer image in universe (needed for armadaxp, which will not have a kernel suitable for main)
<cjwatson> NCommander: right, I was going over this with ogra last week.  Basically there's no point in uploading a d-i fork to universe because LP would publish the resulting custom upload to main anyway
<cjwatson> NCommander: I think we might as well just have the standard d-i package build it, but designate it separately as unsupported-kernel or something
<cjwatson> NCommander: it would just be a matter of setting 'UDEB_COMPONENTS = main/debian-installer universe/debian-installer' in the relevant configs, I thin
<cjwatson> k
<NCommander> cjwatson: isn't that a violation of policy though? d-i would have to depend on a universe udeb, and the resulting installer dists end up in main
<cjwatson> NCommander: yes, but an acceptable one I think
<NCommander> I would think that would need a tech board approval since it does a whole lot of ugly voodoo. From a supported/unsupported stance, it might just be easier to get LP to allow publishing installer stuff into dists/precise/universe
<cjwatson> I doubt it, custom uploads are ghastly
<NCommander> Well, BYHAND always has been. I still remember AUTOBYHAND >.<;
<cjwatson> if it were easy I'd have done it - but it will require database changes to make suitable overrides exist at all
<NCommander> cjwatson: universe/debian-installer already exists
<cjwatson> that isn't relevant to debian-installer image tarballs.
<NCommander> We have a special override for that?
 * NCommander whimpers
<cjwatson> no.  that's kind of the point!
<NCommander> yeah
<cjwatson> they just get shoved into main.
<NCommander> cjwatson: well, there is option two
<NCommander> Having an unsupported kernel in main. We have historical predencant for that
 * NCommander glances at linux-ports 
<NCommander> and I prefer option two rather than breaking the main/universe divide IMH
<NCommander> *IMHO
<cjwatson> I don't mind that personally; but I also don't see any particular real difference between having the whole kernel in main, and just building those installer images from the kernel in universe and having free text somewhere to mark them unsupported
<cjwatson> it's the same "unsupported stuff in main" policy violation either way, really
<NCommander> cjwatson: less hackery to base-installer to let it install a kernel from universe for one (and probably other breakage)
<NCommander> unless that got fixed without me noticing it
<cjwatson> if we're talking netboot rather than CD (I assume we are), then that would take a few lines of extra code, yes
<cjwatson> I'd be surprised if there were much else - most things have universe on by default now
<NCommander> We need both
<cjwatson> but sure, if you want to shove the kernel in main I don't object
<cjwatson> though it's probably not me you need to get to agree to it :)
<NCommander> I'll chew it out with davidm and then make a call.
 * cjwatson nods
<NCommander> cjwatson: well, if I want to crack d-i to build a package with universe udebs, I need the cjwatson seal of approval ;-)
<cjwatson> you have my seal of approval to set UDEB_COMPONENTS in a flavour-specific d-i config file
<NCommander> great
<cjwatson> assuming it needs no actual build-dependencies from universe (not counting udebs)
<cjwatson> if it does we'd need to think about that a bit
<NCommander> cjwatson: everything else it needs should be in main already
<NCommander> or at least promotable. the kernel is only living in universe because we can't realistically do 5 year support on a 3.0 kernel
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5164 trunk/.bzrignore: ignore src/wallpaper/.deps
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5165 trunk/ (80 files in 6 dirs): Make the "Choose a picture" page translatable (LP: #892384).
<cjwatson> ev: damnit, you've (extremely belatedly) got me addicted to figuring out how to write test cases for ubiquity changes
<ev> hahahaha
<ev> excellent
<cjwatson> I think actually hacking on Launchpad may have converted me, really; whodathunkit
<ev> Michael Foord is never far if Mock is missing functionality or not working as expected
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5166 trunk/src/panel/panel.c: typo
<cjwatson> not generally been running into that so far, thank goodness
<cjwatson> (and I suspect I'd rearrange the code to make it more testable if I did)
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5167 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: untabify
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5168 trunk/ (6 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Make the "run all pending GTK events" function accessible from
<CIA-2> ubiquity: ubiquity.gtkwidgets, and use it in the test suite. This makes the test
<CIA-2> ubiquity: suite about four seconds faster.
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5169 trunk/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Fix sys.path mishandling in test suite.
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5170 trunk/tests/pyflakes.exclude: Remove a couple of obsolete pyflakes exclusions.
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5171 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/nm.py): Mark WPA2-only access points as secure.
<ev> great stuff
<ev> cheers
<stgraber> cjwatson: looks like I'll have to revert that resolvconf netcfg change, with the new resolvconf from last week, we actually want d-i to cp /etc/resolv.conf to it or it causes bug 926447
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926447 in resolvconf "New resolvconf interacts badly with something in installs" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926447
<stgraber> I'm doing a test install to make sure that's indeed the problem
<cjwatson> stgraber: OK, do as you need
<stgraber> hmm, it's apparently not a netcfg issue but some script in base-installer (or a base-installer hook) messing with resolv.conf somehow ...
<cjwatson> netcfg provides a base-installer hook ...
<stgraber> indeed, but it seems to break in the post-base-installer ones
<stgraber> right before the kernel installation
<cjwatson> not sure what would be fiddling with resolv.conf there
<stgraber> (apt_update succeeds but install_kernel doesn't): http://paste.ubuntu.com/831503/
<cjwatson> maybe something being run in the chroot without /run bind-mounted?
<cjwatson> hm, that shouldn't be the case for install_kernel though
<stgraber> yeah, I'm not sure either, I now added a post-base-installer hook that basically sleeps for 2 minutes so I can look at what's going on in the target
<cjwatson> you might also try set -x in /lib/chroot-setup.sh
<stgraber> though what you said is interesting, debootstrap runs without /run bind-mounted which is fine and is perfectly supported, but if later on /run is indeed bind mounted, this will indeed break resolvconf as /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf won't exist outside the target, making /etc/resolv.conf dangling symlink in the target
<stgraber> right, that indeed seems to be the issue, I'll simply change netcfg to also create /run/resolvconf and copy /etc/resolv.conf to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf, then hopefully everything will just work
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/831562/ looks reasonable?
<cjwatson> stgraber: yeah, I guess so
<stgraber> we end up doing quite a bit of copying /etc/resolv.conf around, but it seems to work fine with that change
<stgraber> I'll do a quick test of the ipv6 patch to make sure it doesn't regress anything and then upload a new netcfg
<antarus> woo ;_
<stgraber> so far it looks good, there are just 2 tests remaining (dual stack) and then it's good for upload
<stgraber> confirmed to work without any detected regressions
<GrueMaster> stgraber: Thought I might add an update in what I found with resolvconf over the weekend.  During netinstall, it fails at the point of pulling and installing a kernel (and everything from then on will fail with resolving the mirror).  dropping to a chroot shell and running "dpkg --force-all --revome resolvconf ; apt-get install resolvconf" and continuing with the netboot install works (dpkg & apt-get complain during that step, just
<GrueMaster> ignore).
<stgraber> GrueMaster: it's fixed
<GrueMaster> s/--revome/--remove
<stgraber> GrueMaster: I uploaded a new netcfg a few minutes ago :)
<GrueMaster> Oh, cool.  Well then...nevermind.  :P
<stgraber> GrueMaster: will need a d-i upload though to build new netboot images
<stgraber> GrueMaster: the issue was /run from outside the target being mounted on top of /run in the target, hiding /run/resolvconf in the process
<GrueMaster> ok.  After they post, it takes up to two hours for me to mirror before I can test.
<GrueMaster> Oops.
 * cjwatson fails to reproduce 924993 in the test suite, hmm
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5172 trunk/ (tests/test_wireless.py debian/changelog): Add initial tests for wireless page.
<stgraber> cjwatson: do you see any reason why http://paste.ubuntu.com/831802/ would fix a bug in netcfg where dhcpv6 stateful (no v4 at all) in a container wasn't working (never could reproduce in a VM), knowing that dhcpv6_exit_status is only compared to 0 or not 0 in the code?
<stgraber> I'm running all the tests with that change now to confirm netcfg does the right thing, if it does, then that's the end of the bug that was breaking one of my testcases ever since I moved from VM to LXC
<stgraber> adding some debug, I saw that netcfg used to consider dhclient's return code to be 1 but with this change, it now says it's 0 (as expected)...
<stgraber> running dhclient manually, I never could get it to exit 1 and even in debug mode, wouldn't see anything wrong in the log (and ipv6 was working fine)
<stgraber> hmm, ok, looks like this is actually more part of the problem than the problem itself (which is good as I couldn't quite understand why that'd fix it). dhcpv6 stateful only works fine now but dual-stack dhcpv6 stateful + dhcpv4 now only gives me ipv4
 * stgraber continues digging
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, so http://paste.ubuntu.com/831890/ did the trick and now I got all the tests to succeed, will talk to you about it tomorrow, I'm sure you had a good reason for that WIFSIGNALED
<bicchi> I noticed something new in the netboot image of Precise Pangolin; It supports IPv6. Anyone knows if this can be disabled? There usually is a "d-i" parameter to turns some features off.
<cjwatson> stgraber: instead, should probably only do either of those checks if waitpid succeeded
<cjwatson> bicchi: one moment
<cjwatson> bicchi: is it actually causing you a problem?  it should only have any effect if there are IPv6 autoconfiguration servers on the network
<cjwatson> (aside from a delay)
<cjwatson> bicchi: it doesn't appear to be configurable right now; that wouldn't be difficult to add if we were given a good reason
<bicchi> cjwatson: I feel it is the root of the problem. The Ubuntu 10 netboot image is on the same network and doesn't have this problem. The first time I pxe boot, it fails to get a dhcp lease.
<cjwatson> no such thing as "Ubuntu 10"
<stgraber> bicchi: 11.10 also had ipv6 support
<cjwatson> 10.04 or 10.10, I assume
<bicchi> cjwatson: lucid
<cjwatson> ok, 10.04.  (The 10 is a year, not a major version number)
<cjwatson> there were lots of changes in netcfg between 10.04 and now, so you can't finger ipv6 support as the culprit just from that
<cjwatson> let's see logs :)
<cjwatson> (preferably from both the client and server, if possible)
<bicchi> I can provide you part of the client:
<bicchi> Dec  7 07:19:48 main-menu[349]: INFO: Menu item 'network-preseed' selected
<bicchi> Dec  7 07:23:32 main-menu[349]: (process:1251): wget: bad address 'blah_blah'
<bicchi> Dec  7 07:23:32 main-menu[349]: WARNING **: Configuring 'network-preseed' failed with error code 1
<bicchi> the hostname blah_blah is the actually server with the preseed file
<bicchi> during pxe booting it fails to obtain a dhcp address.
<bicchi> in this case, i cannot ping blah_blah. but if I obtain a new lease with udhcpc, then i can ping that host.
<cjwatson> if there's anything useful in the client log (there may not be), it will be before network-preseed starts
<cjwatson> should be from netcfg
<stgraber> cjwatson: running another set of tests with what should be a better fix for the problem, should have the results in ~10min (I need to make that stuff run in parallel)
<stgraber> cjwatson: all the tests passed with http://paste.ubuntu.com/832023/
<antarus> stgraber: what are you using to run tests?
<stgraber> cjwatson: my current guess (from a quick look at the code) is that a subprocess or sub-subprocess of dhclient fails and that's what we were catching somehow (it looks like dhclient calls "ip" at some point which fails because of duplicate record but it's being ignored and AFAICS is safe to ignore)
<stgraber> antarus: some python scripts I wrote driving libvirt and LXC containers. It's setting up 16 different networks (all combinations of ipv4 and ipv6), starts a container that's a router with an interface in each and the right radvd/dhcpd4/dhcpd6 config and then one "client" which is d-i running in LXC iterating through all the setups
<stgraber> antarus: I still need to automate some more part of it to better test static IPs in preseed and have the reports be more than just a dump of test results on my screen :)
<stgraber> the nice thing with running d-i in LXC is that I can easily modify any file in it or retrieve anything I want even while running
<stgraber> that's on LP in: lp:~stgraber/+junk/v6-testing but quite behind from what I have currently here, I need to update the branch for Precise ...
<antarus> stgraber: I was honestly hoping for a 'well we use this beautiful open source testing framework that you can download here!'
<antarus> since we use...ummm autotest
<antarus> and it sucks ;p
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-07
<cjwatson> stgraber: that looks right, yes
<antarus> cjwatson: stgraber curious how interested you are in automated installer error reporting
<antarus> like the ability to preseed some sort of address to send reports ?
 * cjwatson gets enough bug reports, personally ;-)
<antarus> well we will likely prototype this internally
<antarus> but I'd like to send teh patches upstream
<antarus> because I don't want to maintain a d-i / u-i fork
<antarus> ubuntu doesn't necessarily have to use the feature
<antarus> but we would ;p
<cjwatson> base it on the installation-report package I guess
<cjwatson> I'm not opposed to carrying patches we don't use
<antarus> hmm
 * cjwatson glares at ... whatever made the ubiquity test suite start failing
<cjwatson> well, guess I'll look into that tomorrow.  night
<antarus> night
<antarus> I'll poke at the report package
<stgraber> cjwatson: cool, I'll upload a new netcfg with that fix and a d-i tomorrow morning unless you beat me to it or have something else you want in there
<antarus> stgraber: did you push an initrd with the resolvconf fixes?
<stgraber> antarus: now, that'll happen with the next d-i upload. It'll take a while for netcfg to build and publish and I likely won't be around at that time (east coast), so I'll upload a new debian-installer to pick up these changes tomorrow morning unless cjwatson does it before
<stgraber> *no
<antarus> ok
<stgraber> antarus: so assuming you're on the west coast, you should have new d-i images tomorrow morning
<antarus> excellent
<antarus> my co-worker *really wants* installs to work, so I have passed him the news ;)
<stgraber> antarus: is that Thomas? :)
<antarus> stgraber: yes
<stgraber> antarus: hehe, ok, he also e-mailed me about it earlier ;)
<antarus> stgraber: ahh sorry about that ;p
<antarus> not trying to hound you
<stgraber> that's fine, I'm actually really happy not to be the only user of these features and have people actually test the development release rather than filing bugs when we've already released (with the whole problem of getting a new installer in a release version of Ubuntu)
<antarus> we aim to release our internal product like 2-4 weeks after you
<antarus> this is probaly the earliest we have really started
<antarus> usually we start much later and it goes badly ;)
 * antarus is | | this close to running Precise as his primary desktop
<stgraber> hehe, yeah, I've been there in a past life ... anyway, if you find anything weird network related, feel free to ping me, I really want that to be rock solid for 12.04 as fixing that stuff post-release is a pain (as I discovered when trying to fix some 10.04 bonding bugs ...)
<cjwatson> stgraber: sounds good to me, thanks
<cjwatson> stgraber: could you please push your netcfg changes to lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/netcfg/ubuntu, though?
<stgraber> cjwatson: sure
<stgraber> cjwatson: pushed everything to the branch which made me notice my ubuntu10 upload contained some extra debug statements that I didn't notice in the debdiff (because for some reason my previous .dsc also had said debug statements ...)
<stgraber> so I just uploaded ubuntu11 without them and will upload d-i once it's published
<stgraber> (doesn't really make any difference besides a few "X: got_lease = %d" everywhere we touch/check got_lease but we probably don't want that anyway ;))
<bdmurray> stgraber: in bug 924538 I noticed the following
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 924538 in ubiquity "Failed to install all packages selected in Edubuntu according to error popup" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924538
<bdmurray> Jan 31 20:39:36 edubuntu kernel: [ 1001.203724] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<bdmurray> Jan 31 20:39:36 edubuntu kernel: [ 1001.864039] blockdev: sending ioctl 125d to a partition!
<bdmurray> Jan 31 20:39:36 edubuntu kernel: [ 1001.864039] blockdev: sending ioctl 125d to a partition!
<bdmurray> Jan 31 20:39:36 edubuntu kernel: [ 1001.893181] blockdev: sending ioctl 125d to a partition!
<bdmurray> does that mean anything to you?
<stgraber> I remember seeing this during some installs, I'm not exactly sure what's going on though.
<stgraber> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?format=multiple&id=783955 seems to point to --setro and just an informational message, not an error
<bdmurray> stgraber: how does the hostname lookup in ubiquity work? bug 924511
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 924511 in ubiquity "ubiquity tells me my computer name already exists on the network when it doesnt" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924511
<stgraber> I believe it does an avahi query, similar to pinging <hostname>.local
<GrueMaster> I see that all the time in oem-config, but I assumed it was because all of my test systems are defined in my dhcp server with mac addresses, names, and fixed ip addresses.
<GrueMaster> If that's the case, other systems may be caching avahi data.
<GrueMaster> Ah, read the bug.  This is different.
<stgraber> bdmurray: it's essentially doing "getent hosts <hostname>" and "getent hosts <hostname>.local"
<stgraber> bdmurray: if one of the two returns something, you get the error
<GrueMaster> I wonder if it is timing related in that it is testing with a blank field which should return a different error.
<GrueMaster> stgraber: On a side note, has d-i been uploaded?  Can we expect a new netboot today?
<stgraber> GrueMaster: not uploaded yet, waiting for netcfg to build on powerpc (taking a long long time apparently). Will upload d-i right after that, so should be ready later today, yes
<GrueMaster> ok.  Kind of holding up automation here, but not critical (yet).  :P
<stgraber> bdmurray, GrueMaster: That's basically what ubiquity does: http://paste.ubuntu.com/832913/
<stgraber> that test takes a while so it's done using the _async function in ubiquity which means it can take up to 4-5s before the warning shows up or disappears
<CIA-2> debian-installer: stgraber * r1623 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu105
<stgraber> just waiting for the powerpc package to publish and will upload this one ^
<stgraber> GrueMaster, antarus: new d-i uploaded
<GrueMaster> excellent.  Will keep my eyes open for it.
<bdmurray> stgraber: so the bug should be won't fix then since it just takes a bit?
<stgraber> bdmurray: yeah, though looking at the comments it's not clear to me that the warning indeed disappeared after a while for him. Though IIRC the check is also done when changing field which explains why moving to username made the warning disappear
<stgraber> bdmurray: we probably could improve that somehow by giving some kind of feedback that it's being checked
<stgraber> bdmurray: so I'd keep the bug open as a generic "let's try to improve the hostname validation code" unless we have another one like that already, priority low and assigned to me would be fine I guess
<bdmurray> stgraber: okay, low sounds better then
<stgraber> gah, d-i failed to build because of a font package ... didn't think I'd have to do a test build for a no-change rebuild ...
<CIA-2> debian-installer: stgraber * r1624 ubuntu/build/pkg-lists/gtk-common: gtk-common: Replace ttf-thai-tlwg-udeb by fonts-thai-tlwg-udeb
<CIA-2> debian-installer: stgraber * r1625 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu106
<stgraber> and uploaded
<bdmurray> stgraber: regarding the hostname checking I've found a couple of other bugs and was wondering if you had any ideas about a tag to identify them.  Does it make sense and would you or somebody use it?
<stgraber> bdmurray: are they similar bugs? I don't expect there'd be enough different bugs related to that single field that we need a tag for it, but well, you can always be surprised at how many bugs can hide behind 20 lines of code ;)
<bdmurray> stgraber: I'm more curious about generally grouping types of ubiquity bugs together (location map, hostname, partioning etc) than just the hostname part
<stgraber> it'd probably make sense to group them by step indeed
<bdmurray> step being "Who are you?" in this case?
<stgraber> ubi-console-setup, ubi-language, ubi-migrationassistant, ubi-network, ubi-partman, ubi-prepare, ubi-tasks, ubi-timezone, ubi-usersetup, ubi-warning.disabled, ubi-webcam, ubi-wireless
<stgraber> well, you can probably ignore ubi-warning.disabled as it's, well, disabled ;)
<bdmurray> stgraber: ah great!
<stgraber> if we could use these as tags it'd probably be useful as it's a direct mapping to the code
<bdmurray> right and maybe put screenshots of pages / with tags at debugging ubiquity
<bdmurray> stgraber: I've run into the wget canont resolve archive.canonical.com bug when installing now
<bdmurray> however trying a wget after ubiquity has already crashed worked for me
<bdmurray> so I'm really not certain what when awry
<stgraber> bdmurray: it's not impossible you actually had a DNS failure, though that'd be pretty bad luck. If you can reproduce the failure at the same place a few times in a row, then it might be something odd going on with resolvconf/dnsmasq
<bdmurray> stgraber: based off the comments in bug 870643 (which a bugpattern points / pointed to) I'm inclined to think the latter
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870643 in flashplugin-nonfree "package flashplugin-downloader failed to install/upgrade: wget: unable to resolve host address `archive.canonical.com'" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870643
<stgraber> bdmurray: oh, actually, it's pretty likely to be the exact same issue I fixed yesterday in d-i/netcfg
<stgraber> bdmurray: hmm, or not, the exact same issue can't appear in ubiquity, but something similar could ...
<stgraber> bdmurray: can you get /proc/mounts, /target/run/resolvconf (all of it) and /run/resolvconf at the moment of the crash?
<bdmurray> stgraber: at the moment of the crash? the installation continues even though flashplugin-installer fails
<stgraber> bdmurray: yeah, that's the tricky part, you'd probably have to watch /var/log/syslog for the error to appear, though you can't use tail because inotify is broken on overlayfs ...
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-08
<cjwatson> stgraber: so FYI, it looks like I may well be unavailable for a while; ubiquity currently fails to pass its test suite because something in (I think) GTK has caused the UI size to expand such that it fails the netbook screen size tests
<cjwatson> I started bisecting through GTK but was called away
<cjwatson> I fear that may well be the best way to find the problem
<cjwatson> unless the test is actually too strict in which case it's OK to weaken it; it should be possible to determine at least from bzr history what actual screen size it was aiming for and verify whether it would fit on that
<cjwatson> I'll be around on and off, maybe, but am at least off work tomorrow
<GrueMaster> stgraber: Netboot install is fixed, thanks (just tested on one of my pandas).  Time for mass-reimaging.
<GrueMaster> ubuntu
<GrueMaster> bah.
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, thanks for the update. I'll also take care of the release meeting as I'm attending it anyway (will reply to the ML too)
<stgraber> GrueMaster: cool, good to hear
<cjwatson> star, thanks
<cjwatson> (feel free to strongarm somebody else into dealing with the ubiquity failure, e.g. desktop or whatever, just braindumping quickly here)
<cjwatson> it's quickest to run 'tests/build' and then 'tests/run' or 'xvfb-run tests/run' (possibly with a test_gtkui parameter) depending on whether you want to see the output or not
<cjwatson> er I mean see bits of UI that are shown
<cjwatson> you can use something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/833381/ to make it show each of the pages in succession and wait long enough for you to see them, which is handy for debugging this kind of thing
<stgraber> cjwatson: yeah, from what bdmurray said earlier it looks like we might have another resolvconf issue in ubiquity I'd need to investigate anyway, so I'll set sometime aside to do some ubiquity stuff I guess (Feature Freeze is getting dangerously close though)
<cjwatson> I know :-/
<stgraber> oh yeah, the delayed test is a good idea to see exactly what's wrong. I guess I'll run that with old and new gtk to see if something obvious appears (sounds too easy ...)
<cjwatson> most of what I haven't already done for FF is toast at this point
<cjwatson> I did that and there was nothing that jumped out, but I couldn't get my local build with old gtk to use the right theming
<cjwatson> so maybe worth either trying with a packaged build or figuring out what's needed to get the theming in place
<stgraber> k, I'll dig a bit. IIRC the requirement is 1024x600 (standard netbook resolution) and I have hardware with that resolution + wireless and webcam, so should be easy to verify on hardware and update the test if needed
<cjwatson> if we have to do an upload for some other reason then I guess it would be OK to temporarily disable the test, but we'd probably want some kind of release-critical bug in that case
<cjwatson> I'm not convinced the test is very robust right now, so it could of course just be a test bug which the new GTK triggers
<cjwatson> there was a CSS padding/border handling change in the new GTK which it's possible could have tickled something; maybe also other changes
<cjwatson> anyway - bed, hopefully tomorrow will be less tiring
<cjwatson> night all
<antarus> PRECISE!!!!
 * antarus stabs
<cr3> does in-target in the preseed late_command rely on /etc/resolv.conf or /target/etc/resolv.conf to resolve domain names for commands needing to access the internet?
<cjwatson> cr3: in-target doesn't do any name resolution itself.  That's typically the responsibility of libc, which will do whatever's normal in the filesystem namespace it finds itself in - /target, in the case you ask about.
<cr3> cjwatson: ok, for the first part about in-target doing name resolution, that's probably bad wording on my part :) as for the second part, aren't there a bunch of files missing in /target like proc/, dev/ and sys/ which might be needed somehow?
<cr3> s/files/directories/
<cjwatson> No, they're bind-mounted from the installer environment for the duration of in-target's execution.
<cjwatson> Those would in any case probably not be needed for name resolution, but are needed for many other things.
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks for the detailed explanation and sorry for the lag of this response :)
<CIA-90> ubiquity: stgraber * r5173 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Merge branch from Brian Murray fixing LP: #901381 (apport not starting when ubiquity crashes due to non-working inotify on overlayfs)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-09
<CIA-90> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1626 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.2.0-15 kernels.
<CIA-90> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1627 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu107
<CIA-90> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1628 ubuntu/ (build/config/amd64/netboot.cfg debian/changelog): Bump amd64 netboot image size by 512KiB to accommodate eglibc 2.15.
<CIA-90> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1629 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu108
<cyphermox> cjwatson: is there a know issue in the alternate installer (or the kernel really) w/r/t ordering of block devices? I' m installing from a USB key which becomes sda, with my system'd HD being sdb. it's not breaking things though, just cosmetic
<cyphermox> that was with 20120207; I'm downloading 20120209.2 now
<cjwatson> cyphermox: I guess in general block device ordering is random
<cjwatson> probably to do with which modules are in the initrd
<cyphermox> cjwatson: ah. It used to mostly work on that system; sorry about that, I expected something was done on purpose to avoid usb ending up before others... though I guess that's hard to figure out too
<cjwatson> not really, I don't actually consider this kind of thing fixable really
<cyphermox> fair enough
<cyphermox> like I said, it doesn't break anything, I was just surprised to see the local partition showing up as sdb5_crypt when it's actually sda5
<cjwatson> this is why we use uuids everywhere possible :)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-10
<CIA-128> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1173 ubuntu/ (choose-mirror.c debian/changelog): Manage memory for 'country' variable more carefully.
<CIA-128> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1174 ubuntu/ (choose-mirror.c debian/changelog):
<CIA-128> choose-mirror: If the selected country has no mirror (excluding all-countries mirrors),
<CIA-128> choose-mirror: then fall back to the default (LP: #919356).
<CIA-128> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1175 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.39ubuntu3
<cjwatson> stgraber_: any luck with tracking down that ubiquity window size regression?
<stgraber_> cjwatson: no, I've mostly been dealing with friendly-recovery and resolvconf yesterday. I was hoping to have some time to look at ubiquity today.
<stgraber_> cjwatson: I noticed some other gtk weirdness on the desktop though where some fields (mostly text entry fields) would change nice with the recent light-themes upload
<stgraber_> *would change size
<cjwatson> maybe it was a theme thing; I just noticed that it started failing for me just after I upgraded GTK
<stgraber> cjwatson: OK (skipped=2)
<stgraber> cjwatson: running tests/run on my laptop
<cjwatson> hmm, maybe a local problem then
 * cjwatson upgrades everything and tries again
 * stgraber needs to find a way to make test_usersetup pass in a container that doesn't involve hardcoding the real hostname in the test ...
<cjwatson> stgraber: hm, yes, works for me now.  Maybe I was only partially upgraded or maybe it was transient.  Odd, but I shan't worry about it then.
<cjwatson> thanks for the cluebat :-)
<stgraber> np, happy to see it's not just a local weirdness on my machine ;)
<stgraber> cjwatson: do you have some more things to land in trunk or should I tag and upload what we have so it makes it to the dailies?
<cjwatson> Always, but nothing urgent
<cjwatson> I can do it myself if you like
<stgraber> that'd be great, thanks
<CIA-128> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5174 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-128> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: choose-mirror 2.39ubuntu3,
<CIA-128> ubiquity: netcfg 1.68ubuntu11.
<CIA-128> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5175 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.17
<stgraber> thanks
<cjwatson> stgraber: test_usersetup> the powerpc build failed there; is that the same problem?
<stgraber> I doubt it, the problem I have here is that the check expects "<hostname>.local" or "<hostname>" would resolve, which they don't in my case because arkose generates a temporary hostname that doesn't exist in the dns, in /etc/hosts or over avahi
<cjwatson> I wonder if the right answer for powerpc is to provide a mock version of Gio.Resolver.lookup_by_name_finish
<cjwatson> which I think would fix your problem too?
<stgraber> could be that /etc/hosts on the specific buildd is wrong though
<stgraber> yeah it'd indeed
<cjwatson> or indeed .lookup_by_name_async
<cjwatson> perhaps both
 * cjwatson tries to convert from Gtk[HV]Box to GtkBox, and refreshes his memory of XPath
<cjwatson> xgrep -x '//object[@class="GtkBox"][count(child/packing/property[@name="expand"]) = 0]'
<CIA-128> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5176 trunk/ (22 files in 8 dirs):
<CIA-128> ubiquity: Convert from deprecated GtkHBox/GtkVBox to GtkBox, and from
<CIA-128> ubiquity: GtkHButtonBox to GtkButtonBox.
<CIA-128> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5177 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c): Use g_object_unref instead of deprecated gdk_pixbuf_unref.
<CIA-128> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5178 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c):
<CIA-128> ubiquity: Use gdk_error_trap_pop_ignored rather than gdk_error_trap_pop when
<CIA-128> ubiquity: ignoring errors.
<cjwatson> stgraber: I committed what I think is a better fix for whiptail path hardcoding to debconf upstream: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=debconf/debconf.git;a=commitdiff;h=43ca07c027ac609294fc8a020d1912ab606a4f2e
<cjwatson> (no rush though, we can probably just take that on the next sync)
<cjwatson> (well, merge)
<stgraber> cjwatson: indeed much better, I was actually wondering how to do the equivalent of type/which in perl for a second, then gave up ;)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-12
<CIA-128> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5179 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/webcam/webcam.c): webcam: Warn when trying to get unknown properties.
<CIA-128> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5180 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/webcam/webcam.h):
<CIA-128> ubiquity: webcam: Fix header typo: UBIQUITY_GET_CLASS ->
<CIA-128> ubiquity: UBIQUITY_WEBCAM_GET_CLASS.
<CIA-128> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5181 trunk/ (18 files in 11 dirs):
<CIA-128> ubiquity: Upgrade to Automake 1.11.3, involving using pkglibexec_PROGRAMS instead
<CIA-128> ubiquity: of pkglib_PROGRAMS.
<CIA-128> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5182 trunk/ (20 files in 11 dirs):
<CIA-128> ubiquity: Use a mock resolver during usersetup tests to avoid failing in certain
<CIA-128> ubiquity: network setups.
<cjwatson> stgraber: ^- should help with testing in a container; I'd appreciate confirmation that I didn't break it worse :-)
<stgraber> cjwatson: running a quick test now
<CIA-128> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5183 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Use mock.patch.object instead of deprecated mock.patch_object.
 * stgraber is running containers and libvirt inside a container for d-i testing, that's getting hard to think about ;)
<stgraber> (while waiting for tests/build to finish running ...)
<stgraber> cjwatson: OK (skipped=2)
<stgraber> so works fine in arkose now!
<cjwatson> great
<CIA-128> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5184 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py): Silence annoying warnings from dmidecode during the test suite.
<CIA-128> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5185 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.18
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-05
<cr3> hi folks, does the preseeded password need to be 8 characters or more?
<ogra> iirc the QA lab uses ubuntu/ubuntu for preseeded test installs
<cr3> ogra: strange, I have a vague recollection that ubuntu stopped working at some point. perhaps there's some d-i variable that overrides password checking...
<ogra> might be, i rarely use preseeding
<ogra> probably asknsome QA person
<ogra> s/n/ /
<ogra> i just know its their default
<xnox> cr3: d-i passwd/user-password password !ubuntu123
<xnox> is what qa use.
<xnox> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~javier.collado/ubuntu-test-cases/desktop/view/head:/preseeds/default.cfg
<ogra> oh, it changed then
<xnox> but manually i recall setting up smaller passwords, not sure what changed. you chould check usersetup in d-i & ubiquity.
<xnox> (as in the source code)
<cr3> xnox: did you have to add "123" because just "ubuntu" stopped working at some point?
<cr3> xnox: I haven't checked out the source in a while, maybe I should refresh my memory
<xnox> cr3: i did not write that preseed file. and I don't know why 123 is in there.
<xnox> cr3: read the source code if you want to hunt down the reason (if there is one)
<johnsterdotcom> d-i user-setup/allow-password-weak boolean true
<cjwatson> Indeed, what he said.
<cr3> johnsterdotcom: thanks! I had looked in the preseed.txt.gz of the installation-guide-* package, it's indeed there but I didn't notice it :(
<johnsterdotcom> no problem, glad I could help :)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-07
<odinho> Hey. So, I installed 12.10 on my laptop, and it was not a very nice experience. I had made ~32gb of space ready for it. And in the partition-place, I pressed "use the existing". At that point it instantly started doing stuff without telling me what it was going to do.
<odinho> And it ended up with making a 13GB / partition, and 17GB swap.
<odinho> That's... just evil :-)
<xnox> do you happen to have 16GB of RAM?
<stgraber> I had the same just happen to me actually but I expected it when I told the installer to just wipe the disk clean ;)
<stgraber> (11GB / and 17GB swap in my case)
<odinho> xnox: Yeah. :-) It might be a bit smarter about those "sane defaults".
<xnox> odinho: for bonus points with a 19GB partition it whould have failed to install =)
<xnox> (and 16GB swap)
<odinho> xnox: ... Yeah. That'd be fun :D :P
<odinho> xnox: I actually thought about making it 20GB. Because my SSD is only 256 GB, and I'm supposed to use OS X on the machine.
<odinho> I'm only sneaking in Ubuntu to use that when I'm home.
<antarus> xnox: wait, you are still doing swap = ram ? :)
<antarus> (I can't really poke fun, we had swap = 3x ram for a while...)
<antarus> which means on our HP Z620, you had 192G of swap :X
<antarus> engineers were *pissed*
<cjwatson> We should probably (a) act differently on laptops (b) on giant RAM use rather less swap but warn that hibernation will be impossible
<odinho> Swap should really be capped at 4 GB anyway. Or something like that. -- Or does anyone actually want swap?
<cjwatson> Just rather hard to integrate all the pieces there
<stgraber> antarus: yep, just had that on a new VM machine I asked someone to setup ;) they installed stock Ubuntu using the "wipe the disk and don't ask me anything" option and they got a 192GB swap partition ;) what a waste of a nice 15K RPM SAS drive
<cjwatson> You really don't want to run a Linux system without swap
<antarus> cjwatson: I thought suspend to disk didn't work anyway
<cjwatson> Lies
<cjwatson> People keep trying to remove the UI for it and such
<antarus> I'll give you a hint, it doesn't work ;p
<cjwatson> But lots of people still use it successfully AIUI
<cjwatson> ... for you
<antarus> (reliably)
<antarus> ;)
<cjwatson> It's only very recently that Linux has been able to cope with defragmenting memory sanely when entirely swapless
<cjwatson> And I still would definitely not trust it in such a moded
<antarus> yeah there are some people at work that claim swapless machines are superior
<stgraber> cjwatson: I just use zram-config ;)
<antarus> I mostly call those people stupid
<odinho> There's lots of memory-pressure things in the kernel now, -- because of virtual machines.
<stgraber> cjwatson: that way both the kernel and my SSD are happy
<cjwatson> Swapless means (a) absolutely no tolerance of overcommit (b) you have to have absolutely everything resident even if it's a process that hasn't been scheduled in months
<odinho> So maybe it'd be possible to pressure mem usage down to swap-level if you still wanted to hibernate.
<cjwatson> When somebody does it, let us know :)
<odinho> cjwatson: When I have done it manually, I have done about 1 or 2G of swap. Anything over that seems rather ... too much :-)
<odinho> At least allocating more ram than disk space should've triggered an assert somewhere :D
<cjwatson> On a laptop I'd still go with >=ram, but on other systems it makes less sense
<odinho> Heuristic could still be, yeah I'm on a laptop, but having ram=swap would mean I'm using over 10% of available disk space, woops, that's no good --> revert to using 2G. :]
<mpt> xnox, for bug 1047384, I think we should go with your option 2. Delaying the passphrase question for more than one step (the keyboard layout step) would seem weird, almost like we'd forgotten about it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047384
<ogra_> use zram :)
<ogra_> makes the kernel happy and keeps your disk free
<ogra_> (wrt swap)
<xnox> mpt: hmmm.... but then we need to bring geolocation forward (for a better guess at keyboard layout)
<xnox> mpt: and then we delay start of installation by a long time, but hey the user wanted encryption =)))))
<mpt> xnox, ugh. The reason to bring keyboard layout forward is to have only one step between choosing encryption and entering the encryption key. If we brought geolocation forward too, we'd then have two steps between them, defeating the purpose. (-:
<xnox> mpt: with option 1, it's two steps with speedy install. with option 2, it's two steps away with delayed install. =)))) both are bad with one slightly worse.
<mpt> bother
<xnox> mpt: do you agree with bug 1118589
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1118589 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "Please remove WebCam step" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1118589
<mpt> xnox, no
<mpt> of course not :-)
<xnox> mpt: great, shared a google doc with you.
<xnox> mpt: i'll make a merge proposal and my bit is done.
<Laney> xnox: oh, so my patch was wasted :(
<xnox> Laney: i found out yesterday. Shared a google doc with you.
<xnox> Laney: personally, I don't typically look my best when the webcam thing pops up.
<Laney> I'VE BECOME SO NUMB
<xnox> and we only show the avatar in the fast user switcher.
<xnox> and account settings.
<xnox> we don't show it in lightdm.
<xnox> Laney: your patch was accepted and it is in Raring currently =) \o/
<mpt> xnox, and PolicyKit in future.
<xnox> hehe =))
<mpt> xnox, I'll discuss it with Ivanka on Monday. Okay to hold until then?
<mpt> Actually, Tuesday.
<mpt> hm hm
<xnox> mpt: sure. I can split it into separate package such that adding/removing that step is a matter of changing what packages are seeded on to the CD.
<mpt> I'll try to get this sorted tomorrow, actually
<xnox> (cuase e.g. it makes little sense in Xubuntu/Mythbuntu/Studio as they have avatarless desktop)
<mpt> oh, ok
<mpt> I was about to say, splitting into separate packages sounds like work for the sake of delaying decisions :-)
<mpt> but fair enough if it helps derivatives
<stgraber> mpt: *flavours ;)
<stgraber> we don't care about derivatives, but we do about flavours
<mpt> right
<mpt> I'd forgotten about flavours
 * mpt ducks as stgraber throws something
<stgraber> ;)
<bdmurray> I'm gonna set bug 1095684 to Low or Medium since making it happen (double-click) seems convoluted to me
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1095684 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "Ubiquity crashes upon clicking 'New partition table' twice in the manual partitioning step during raring installation" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095684
<bdmurray> Seem reasonable?
<cjwatson> lots of people are in the habit of double-clicking everything
<bdmurray> okay
<infinity> bdmurray: My parents double-click constantly.  They get multiple web browsers for every link they click, etc.  Totally not convoluted.
<infinity> bdmurray: And also really hard to untrain.
<luv> hi there, I'm sure you have got this question loads of times, anyway, would you guys be happy to accept a patch which would allow to enable/disable amazon (and possible other) lenses on install time? I am happy to do the actual code and this issue is quite important to me because i am not really happy that search i do after pressing <win_key> are send to the internet.
<luv> im sure loads of people like the amazon lens but this is something that should be enabled/disabled on install time. again, im happy to do the coding.
<cjwatson> luv: I'd take a patch that allowed preseeding the "Include online search results" setting in System Settings → Privacy, if it's possible to set that system-wide.  Less sure about UI; that would have to go to the design team - but you'd need to do the first part of the work regardless
<cjwatson> luv: Though, TBH, such a preseedable setting ought to be in whatever package implements the general "Include online search results" setting (i.e. more general than just the Amazon results in the shopping lens), rather than actually involving an installer patch as such
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-08
<cjwatson> ev: We need to get Wubi updated for 12.04.2, but I'm going to be flat-out today with other verification work and writing up change summaries and such
<ev> on it
<cjwatson> ev: Do you think you could take care of that for me, since you'd have to do the build anyway? :-)  Note that (a) we need to update URLs for most products, not just Ubuntu (check which ones were released for 12.04.1, that's a good guide) and (b) it needs to be signed by IS
<cjwatson> Thanks a lot
<ev> sure thing
<ghengis> hi im installing ubunt12.04.1 server from 1gb USB (sdb) TO 8gb USB (sda)
<ghengis> but grub2 install fails
<ghengis> ive opened a shell but unsure what command might fix this
<ghengis> ive been searching but cant seem to find situation similar enough to mine... dont want to start entering commands willy nilly
<ghengis> the "grub-pc" package failed to install to /target/
<ghengis> one option seems to be leaving the install where it is, and booting up into a live cd to fix it... hmm, but it seems like something i should be able to fix without doing all that?
<cjwatson> can you extract the installer log?
<cjwatson> it's in /var/log/syslog - you can 'anna-install openssh-client' to get scp and copy it to another machine
<cjwatson> /var/log/partman might help too
<ghengis> hi watson i started a reinstall before i seen your message
<ghengis> i changed a bios setting for usb drives that i changed from AUTO to FIXED
<ghengis> the 8gb drive is 4gb ext4 / ,and 2gb swap
<cjwatson> I would rather debug the exact same environment you started with if possible, rather than introducing new variables
<ghengis> isee
<ghengis> another thing i had rebooted my router during the ubuntu install too, then wondered if that might have caused the grub error
<cjwatson> Yes, quite possible
<cjwatson> Because that's a package installation error, not actually a failure to install GRUB the boot loader
<ghengis> oh lol
<cjwatson> So it could be caused by an interrupted download
<cjwatson> I can't recall whether it's easy to fix in place though unless you're an expert, though, so it was probably best to start again anyway
<ghengis> this is the first time im putting ubuntu on usb stick... any advice besides noatime? im convinced usb should suffice for the light duties i use
<cjwatson> I don't have much personal experience with that mode
<cjwatson> Also it's my evening - happy to debug blocking failures but don't really want to get into system design :)
<infinity> noatime will help, removing the journal from the filesystem will also cut down on premature flash burnout.
<infinity> At the expense, of course, of filesystem reliability.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-installer to: Don't ask to ask, just ask (and stick around) | Please include installer syslog with reports | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ | Development of d-i/ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development | If nobody answers, try mailto:ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development/Workflow | http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-installer-sprint
<cjwatson> xnox: what's up with verifying the last two ubiquity/precise bugs?
<cjwatson> I need to turn off builds from -proposed today, ideally
<xnox> cjwatson: i believe all is verified. Let me check it.
<xnox> cjwatson: will verify desktop background bug in a second.
<cjwatson> also partman-crypto
<xnox> ack.
<cjwatson> Hmm, not liking the look of http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/precise/alternate/amd64/20140203/6410/
<cjwatson> I think those might just be timeouts though
<cjwatson> psivaa: ^- is it possible to extend the timeouts on those?
<cjwatson> xnox: also, did you have a chance to get wubi sorted out for .4?
<xnox> cjwatson: i have .4 wubi build, didn't test it in a windows VM yet.
<xnox> cjwatson: ubiquity bugs verified.
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> driving point releases: not my favourite thing
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, will take do.
<psivaa> cjwatson: starting from 20140129, trusty server minimal installs for amd64 is now ~37MB larger than the i386 ones.
<psivaa> it is roughly 32MB overhead that is being used in the smoke tests.
<psivaa> i could not find the package that started the bloat.
<psivaa> dont know the significance either. but could adjust the smoke test if this is not a big issue
<cjwatson> psivaa: best start by asking the server team
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack
<cjwatson> they can always pass the buck to me if they think it's an installer issue, but I think it's generally better to start with the product teams
<psivaa> ack, thanks. asked there.. some of them are not online. probably due to freenode issue. will post back again
<xnox> cjwatson: verified partman-crypto.
<cjwatson> yay
<xnox> cjwatson: i've tested wubi build, it's all good, but precise is still using livefs builds.
<xnox> cjwatson: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/precise/wubi/current/
<cjwatson> I think that's expected isn't it?
<xnox> cjwatson: yes, however last build is from 22 august with raring enablement stack.
<cjwatson> there are newer builds but for some reason the pending/current links aren't being updated
<cjwatson> go up a level
<cjwatson> hm, those builds failed
<xnox> cjwatson: so it all works, but e.g. lsb-release says it's 12.04.3 and there are 350MB of updates to download.
<cjwatson> Yeah, some kind of strange cdimage failure
<cjwatson> No doubt my fault
<xnox> cjwatson: I'll fire off signing that wubi.exe, but a fresher build would be nice. Will retest with e.g. signed wubi.
<xnox> (12.04.4 is printed in the updated wubi build)
<xnox> etc.
<cjwatson> I suspect I broke it when I rewrote cdimage in python
<cjwatson> hm, except that that was much longer ago
<xnox> cjwatson: maybe commented out of cron? as it's  only precise that's left building that product.
<xnox> (or not triggered via iso dashboard)
<cjwatson> no it's definitely not that, it's actually failing
<cjwatson> but I'm about to be called away for the day by the sounds of things
<xnox> cjwatson_: signed wubi is in place: http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/wubi/precise/wubi-r280-precise-signed.exe.asc & http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/wubi/precise/wubi-r280-precise-signed.exe
<xnox> cjwatson_: please set it up into ~ubuntu-archive
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-04
<cjwatson> xnox: done, thanks
<cjwatson> xnox: you should be able to usefully retest the wubi filesystem image now
<xnox> cjwatson: by default, it fetches from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/wubi/current/ , which is empty, not http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/wubi/pending/
<xnox> cjwatson: can you "promote" them?
<xnox> (well, not default default, but the daily fallback is to fetch from current)
<xnox> or i can recompile with fetching from pending
<cjwatson> huh, how odd
<cjwatson> will fix shortly
<cjwatson> xnox: fixed the code so that this won't happen again; http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/wubi/current/ is up to date now
<xnox> cjwatson: wubi is good to go.
<xnox> cjwatson: it's not on the iso-tracker, but i've tested it and it's all fine now.
<cjwatson> great, thanks
<cjwatson> the tracker code disliked it for some reason - I didn't bother debugging it because, well, not desperately useful effort
<ecdhe> I had a ks.cfg %post% question; `touch /hello.txt' creates a file, but `touch /home/user/hello.txt' has no effect.
<cjwatson> Looks like %post% scripts run before the user is created.
<ecdhe> Do I need to mkdir then?
<cjwatson> Bit difficult to change that, but you may be able to solve this by thinking about what you're trying to do
<ecdhe> Copy in an ssh key.
<cjwatson> Do you actually want to have something created in the home directory of all newly-created users, or just the first one?
<ecdhe> Just the first one.
<cjwatson> Hmm
<cjwatson> It would be simplest to use preseed/late_command for this, which runs a bit later
<ecdhe> Any docs for that?
<cjwatson> preseed preseed/late_command string touch /home/user/hello.txt
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<cjwatson> under "Additions"
<ecdhe> Thanks!
<cjwatson> preseed/late_command specifically is documented in https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-advanced.html
<ecdhe> This one was quite confusing, I really appreciate your help.
<cjwatson> You're welcome
<ecdhe> Will a command like cat - << EOF
<ecdhe> long file lines...
<ecdhe> EOF
<ecdhe> work with preseed latecommand?
<cjwatson> ecdhe: No.  For that, you're best off writing a separate script, downloading it using wget, chmod +x and running it
<cjwatson> (At least I don't think so.  At the very least the quoting would be hairy)
<ecdhe> That's what I thought.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-06
<DW-10297> cjwatson: do you know if 12.04.4's installer kernel has support for the I210/I217 intel nic drivers?
<cjwatson> DW-10297: I don't, please ask the kernel team
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-07
<hotero> hello, my ubuntu precise newest uiquity (.29) installer hangs - I see the keyboard config screen, and I see that user-setup-ask uses about 40% of my CPU
<hotero> syslog and debug log as well as --debug do not give hint
<hotero> hello,  my ubuntu precise newest uiquity (.29) installer hangs - I see the keyboard config screen, and I see that user-setup-ask uses about 40% of my CPU
<hotero> when I disable the user-creation plugin (I use "remastersys backup" so I already have a user in /home), I get further, but the installer crashes at end, with plugininstall.py trowing an exception back to /apt/cache.py saying "24: too many open files" in
<Teduardo> Was there a new netboot image spun for 12.04.4?
<Teduardo> i still see the old one from Jan10th which has no hardware support for anything useful
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-08
<cjwatson> Teduardo: no, that's the newest.  are you aware that there's a saucy-netboot tree in there which is built using the lts-saucy kernel, though?
<cjwatson> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/saucy-netboot/
<antarus> hrm does the trusty nightly build support installing?
<antarus> or should I be downloading something else?
<cjwatson> should do ...
<antarus> sorry my questions are stupid, heh
<cjwatson> I mean, obviously modulo bugs, but it's meant to work and usually does
<antarus> yeah
<cjwatson> http://ci.ubuntu.com/ seems fairly happy with it
<antarus> as I said, my question was stupid
<antarus> ;p
<infinity> cjwatson: You okay with the general wording and layout of http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/precise/ ?
<infinity> cjwatson: (This was at the request of the kernel team, after a few customers in a row expressed confusion about there being no links to the HWE netboot images)
<infinity> Teduardo: Does http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/precise/ help with the confusion you had earlier finding HWE d-i images?
<antarus> ok trying to generate custom signing keys is annoying ;p
<cjwatson> infinity: seems ok, although our stylesheet apparently doesn't make h1 and h2 look very different
<infinity> cjwatson: A tiny bit!
<infinity> Very tiny...
<cjwatson> the markup's semantically right, anyway
<infinity> cjwatson: That style sheet could probably use a web monkey slapping it around a bit to make it match modern branding, instead of being a reject from 2007.
<infinity> But meh.
<cjwatson> yeah, unfortunately when web people have sent me updates for cdimage in the past they've tended to be fresh copies of generated html, which is less than entirely easy to integrate
<cjwatson> maybe I should try again at some point
<infinity> If you were just clear that we wanted a brand-appropriate style sheet, we could go from there?
<infinity> Or maybe we can just steal one from www.ubuntu.com and try to find elements that sort of match our use-cases.
<cjwatson> yeah, probably
<cjwatson> it's come under my "really not a web person" banner :)
<infinity> I used to be, but I try my hardest to pretend those years never happened.
<infinity> (There's a reason I used to maintain apache, php, and mysql in Debian, and it wasn't for the lolz)
<antarus> I wiped my HP signed booting keys, and now the hardware fails to post, heh.
<antarus> stgraber: was it you who was screwing around with secureBoot?
<antarus> stgraber: for the life of me i cannot get efi to take my custom keys. Very close to calling up HP
<xnox> cjwatson: infinity: i thought there was a sensiblish theme for cloud images or some such.
<xnox> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/
<xnox> and that's how all cdimage looks like...
#ubuntu-installer 2015-02-02
<James_Epp> I'm new to ubuntu deployment type of stuff. Please bear with me on this. I've got my preseed configured the way I want it. However, during select and install software it fails. "An installation step failed .. the failing step is: Select and install software". I'm using 'tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-desktop' and 'd-i pkgsel/update-policy select unattended-upgrades'. Any ideas as to why it's failing? Most forums 
<CarlFK> James_Epp: your post here cut off after "Most forums..."
<James_Epp> Most forums online aren't that useful. (Sorry, using webIRC. Doesn't limit me well at all)
<James_Epp> Another brief quesiton. Is the mailing list actively used? Looking through https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/ it looks as though only linux updates are shown there. Is it worth joining?
<James_Epp> New development: If I use the default preseed.cfg file hosted online, it all goes through perfectly. Any ideas as to where the problem lies?
<CarlFK> James_Epp: i am kinda like you  - I fumble around and it mostly works, till it doesn't, then I try to find help, which isn't always easy.
<CarlFK> what default preseed.cfg ?
<CarlFK> also: trusty, utopic, vivid?  post your preseed file
<James_Epp> CarlFK: Trusty. Default preseed: [ https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt ] (I made a couple changes so it uses the right mirror and uses my cache). My modified preseed (currently) : https://bpaste.net/show/b498b80c4c97
<CarlFK> can you post a diff of the two?  - 'obviously' (I hope) it is one of your changes that is causing problems
<James_Epp> I would imagine from the error message my problem lies from lines 329:358 but I don't see one.
<CarlFK> also, maybe look at my vivid problem and tell me if you have a guess:
<James_Epp> CarlFK: I apologize, I don't really know how :/
<CarlFK> Feb  1 19:25:35 main-menu[266]: WARNING **: Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 100
<CarlFK> alt/preseed install on vivid stopped.  looking at syslog I can't figure out why: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10003694/
<CarlFK> don't know how to diff?
<James_Epp> Never had to.
<CarlFK> what is the name of your presseed file?
<James_Epp> CarlFK: Name of it? I named it 16preseed.cfg . Best diff I can give you: https://www.diffchecker.com/j5lhqznt
<CarlFK> cd into the dir with 16preseed.cfg, run: diff 16preseed.cfg example-preseed.txt
<CarlFK> or diff 16preseed.cfg /path/to/it/example-preseed.txt
<CarlFK> that should figure out what you changed, pastebin that
<CarlFK> oh, I see the red/green now.. good enough
<James_Epp> give me a minute. @ work on my crappy windows system. Need to ssh in.
<James_Epp> https://bpaste.net/show/fe1eea3b5f68
<CarlFK> James_Epp: # out d-i preseed/late_command string echo hi > /target/home/user/hi.txt
<James_Epp> CarlFK: I'll try. I thought that happened WAY later in the process, but I'll remove and retry. Be back in 10 or 15 minutes.
<CarlFK> or add it to the example-preseed.txt
<CarlFK> its the top of the list of things that look suspicious
<CarlFK> d-i mirror/http/proxy string http://192.168.16.1:3128
<CarlFK> what sort of proxy is it?
<James_Epp> CarlFK: I am running a pfSense router. I have the squid3 cache package installed.
<CarlFK> probably fine.  I use http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/squid-deb-proxy
<CarlFK> it is squd with some config files tuned for .deb s
<James_Epp> CarlFK: A question on that proxy setting. Does it persist right through to the installation to disk or is it only for the installer?
<James_Epp> CarlFK: Using squid-deb-proxy looks nice, but I want minimal infrastructure.
<CarlFK> ah right.. it gets set into the target/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/30-autoproxy (or something) that I take out in the late command script
<CarlFK> James_Epp: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/lc/late.sh#L177
<CarlFK> and you can click around to see my setup.
<James_Epp> Thx for the resources. Still failing in my installations however.
<James_Epp> CarlFK: ^^
<CarlFK> James_Epp: set Canada back to d-i mirror/country string manual
<CarlFK> I seem to remember messing that up years ago
<James_Epp> CarlFK: I wanted this to be no-touch. Won't that present the user selection dialogue?
<CarlFK> no
<CarlFK> er, let me check mine
<CarlFK> which is no touch...
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/d-i/trusty/preseed_local.cfg#L23
<James_Epp> good enough then.
<James_Epp> I hope it doesn't change the source of the mirror or else this test is going to take quite a whiel.
<CarlFK> you specify the mirror, so it should be fine
<James_Epp> oh yeah. totes.
<CarlFK> hmm.. you specify 2 things....
<CarlFK> d-i mirror/http/hostname string archive.ubuntu.com
<CarlFK> d-i mirror/http/mirror select archive.ubuntu.com
<James_Epp> does that conflict?
<CarlFK> du no.  I seem to remember mirror/country conflicting with setting .. so maybe?  play around with the permutations ;)
<CarlFK> I got this working around 5 years ago and fix it when it breaks
<James_Epp> ugh man. I wish the docs were just a bit more clear about the affects. Thanks for all the wisdom. I have to take off for a while, but I'll be back soonish. Thanks.
<CarlFK> so most of the stuff I don't remember the why, just that it worked last time I tried
<CarlFK> see ya
<James_Epp> CarlFK: Still failing even with that change. I'm really unsure as to what the problem is at this point. Let me do another diff.
<James_Epp> CarlFK: IDK if you're still active, but I'll keep posting progress. Going to test this next. [ https://www.diffchecker.com/ffitcyun ] Original is on left, mine on the right.
<CarlFK> looking...
<CarlFK> James_Epp: all I can suggest is what I would do: start with example-preseed.txt, and change a few things at a time, test.  start with the proxy so that the rest can use it.
<James_Epp> CarlFK: If this variant fails I'll try that.
<CarlFK> also.. to make your file easier to read over, you should trim out all the stuff from example-preseed.txt that you aren't using.  I was surprised how little was left when I did mine.
<CarlFK> when I want to modify a line, Ill copy it and ### one as a reminder what the original working one was
#ubuntu-installer 2015-02-03
<James_Epp> Sorry, CarlFK. Winblows crashed on me.
<James_Epp> CarlFK: Looks like it was d-i time/zone string . I'm going to try America/Winnipeg instead of Canada/Central and see how that goes.
<CarlFK> I was wondering about that but I figured a Canadian would be on top of it
<James_Epp> Never, man :P
<James_Epp> If that ends up being it I'm going to be upset. Because in a full ubuntu install Canada/Central is a direct symlink to America/Winnipeg . Seems a bit silly that one should work and another doesn't.
<James_Epp> Yup, totally started working. Thanks for all the help, CarlFK.
<CarlFK> woot
#ubuntu-installer 2015-02-05
<davmor2> cyphermox: I updated the bug it looks like it is just on installs where it doesn't work which is odd
<cyphermox> indeed.
<cyphermox> but maybe there's something that doesn't get unmounted properly
#ubuntu-installer 2016-02-09
<xnox> can armhf do gpt?
<xnox> why should amd64 & i386 still semi-default to msdos?
<xnox> why don't we switch everything to gpt?
 * xnox assumes that e.g. uboot supports gpt
<infinity> We don't switch x86 to GPT wholesale because most old BIOS implementations won't boot it.
<infinity> Not all uboot implementations will either.
<ogra_> recent ones do though ...
<xnox> ogra_, i think arm64 defaults to gpt, but not armhf. obviously one can override it.
<xnox> infinity, why is lucid still on archive.ubuntu.com mirrors?
<ogra_> xnox, "defaults" is such a broad word :)
 * ogra_ just booted an arm64 dragonboard via uboot with GPT ... 
<ogra_> i booted it with MBR before though ... its a matter of hacking ;)
<xnox> ogra_, partman-partitioning default_disk_label() function. This is #ubuntu-installer =) we get to pick what we lay down by default =)
<ogra_> lol, right, i missed what channel i'm in ... for me itz was partition.sh and flash.sh :P
<xnox> ogra_, hippie =))))))
<ogra_> lol
 * xnox ponders why popularity-contest is configured
<cjwatson> because otherwise all systems with it installed end up with the same "unique" id
<cjwatson> at least for ones installed from a livefs base
<cjwatson> one of several packages that require that kind of handling
<xnox> lol
<xnox> well, we had all machines using same dbus-id and systemd machine-id for quite some time =) nobody complained
<cjwatson> err, yes they did :)
<infinity> Quite.
<cjwatson> though the result of that is fairly subtle
<infinity> I vaguely recall the dbus thing being fixed a day or two before release in London.
<infinity> May have been the same release sprint where some crazy person was debugging grub by attaching gdb to qemu.
<cjwatson> That was a sad time in my life
<xnox> well i recall complaining about machine-id but it was just a grumpy rpm loving intel employee pointing fingers rather than it being a real issue i experienced from.
<cjwatson> Havoc Pennington complained about it, in fact :P
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/322830
<xnox> and this is the sort of thing that probably keeps re-occuring in e.g. touch, snappy, cloud-image variants, lxd, etc.
<xnox> a class of $must-be-unique bugs
<agrajag> anyone know what/who creates the officially released ISOs, and specifically the mini.isos?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-02-10
<xnox> cjwatson, cyphermox: i'm now starting to firmly believe we should be default to dasd partition table format.
<xnox> virtio can handle anything, but not if it's backed by a dasd drive, or if dasd drive is the thing one is installing onto.
<xnox> gpt seems like out of the question, and msdos "works" magically.
<cyphermox> I thought you had seen that msdos didn't work due to the numbering?
<xnox> cyphermox, well, msdos doesn't work no. manual partitioning switches to dasd
<xnox> or soemthing else for virtio
<xnox> hm, let's see.
<xnox> cyphermox, so.... for dasd drives, i should use dasd partitioning table, for virtio-blk devices i should use gpt probably.
<xnox> so it's like block device dependant.
<xnox> not sure about dasd drives that are exported via virtio-blk interface.
<Laney> please review my webkit2 branch
 * Laney wants to start uploading this stuff soon-ish
#ubuntu-installer 2016-02-12
 * Laney repeats that request
<Laney> that's for https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubiquity/webkit2/+merge/282467
<cyphermox> Laney: reviewing.
<Laney> ta
<Laney> Maybe check with a different flavour that Ubuntu incase gremlins
<Laney> seb128 and I both tested on Ubuntu AFAIK
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> sheesh, multipath-tools needs so much babysitting
<cyphermox> feels like I spend all my time fixing stuff
<cyphermox> Laney: I have some small design changes to apply, I'll do that at the same time
<Laney> k
#ubuntu-installer 2016-02-14
<CarlFK> wily 4.2.0-25-generic finds my sata drive first (sda) and the sd card reader 2nd (sdb)
<CarlFK> the installer finds the sd card reader first
<CarlFK> Feb 14 14:47:34 kernel: [    2.660462] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk
<CarlFK> ah, the net installer if that matters.
<CarlFK> It didn't do this 3 weeks ago
<infinity> Device nodes aren't guaranteed to be stable, which is why we mount by UUID...
<CarlFK> infinity: this is the installer, preseed d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda
<infinity> And the card reader needs to have an SD card in it?
<CarlFK> no card in it
<infinity> Huh.  Mine doesn't even show up unless it has a card in.
<CarlFK> yeah - I expected to find a card in it.
<infinity> Anyhow, this complaint's going to be a kernel complaint, not an installer complaint.
<CarlFK> had to find a card and put in the slot just to make sure there wasn't some other reader plugged in where I wasn't looking
<CarlFK> fair
<CarlFK> hmm, installer uses 4.2.0-16
<CarlFK> lets try Xenial
<CarlFK> same.
<CarlFK> well, xenial installer uses 4.4.0-4, which also finds the card reader first
#ubuntu-installer 2017-02-12
<matty_r> hey all. is there a way to run the full installer from within ubuntu? so i can install it to a usb drive?
<matty_r> nevemind - i booted off the usb drive with liveusb using the toram switch and just installed it that eay
#ubuntu-installer 2018-02-05
<tsimonq2> Hi there.
<tsimonq2> I'm trying to get Calamares work with Lubuntu Next.
<tsimonq2> I ran into a problem where Calamares would install the image correctly, but for some reason the kernel packages didn't seem to be configured right, because it only detected memtest.
<tsimonq2> I could fix this by purging all the kernel packages and reinstalling linux-generic at the end of the installation.
<tsimonq2> I consulted with upstream, and the Neon folks and Siduction folks didn't have this issue on either system.
<tsimonq2> So it makes me wonder if there's something special with Ubiquity or the d-i flags Ubiquity uses that makes the Ubuntu ISO unique.
<tsimonq2> It seems that Ubiquity and d-i use the same backend for GRUB and partitioning, but might that carry over to how the Ubuntu ISOs are made?
<tsimonq2> Additionally, now that I have a Calamares config that's working, how would I go about switching out the installer on the Lubuntu Next ISO?
<tsimonq2> (I guess my point in asking all of this is that the response I got from Calamares upstream when asking about this is that it's the Ubuntu ISOs, so idk...)
#ubuntu-installer 2018-02-11
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> do you remember special function for recognize keyboard by pressing some keys that there is in alternate installation?
<sacarde> is possible to have it in a installed system?
#ubuntu-installer 2020-02-08
<Sakara> I just tried to install ubuntu 19.10 desktop to a mdraid mirror on a system with two disks. In the installer I used the terminal to `apt install mdadm` I created a mirror of two partitions then setup lvm using the md0 device that was created. When I rebooted after I pointed the installer at my root logical volume grub didn't find the volume group I'd setup inside md0 because the mirror wasn't there.
<Sakara> I needed to chroot into my new install and install mdadm for my raid to assemble at boot. Does this sound like a bug?
<Sakara> Should the installer be able to work out that it needs to install mdadm if its installing onto a md raid?
<Sakara> I toook a quick look through the bugs on launchpad and doesnt look like the situation I hit has been reported.
